# Adventures at Freljord Acres



## evilamc

Once Jax was home, it was quite an adventure getting him into the herd. My BO horse would NOT accept him into the herd as long as my QH was around. Jax and Dexter got along beautifully, but Gunner could not be out with them. Dexter could be out with either Gunner or Jax. Jax doesnt do well alone though so they stayed together.

Well then my hours were going to get cut at work, I could no longer comfortably afford to keep both horses, so I made the decision to rehome Dexter. I found him a great home as a companion horse and off he went The week before Thanksgiving.

We kept Jax and Gunner separated for a few days, right next to eachother, but a fence between them. Gunner started to seem to be getting really attached to Jax, but Jax still didn't trust him...I mean after being ran through a stall, completely bit up, forced away from his friend...why would he trust Gunner?

I finally made the decision to put them out together, but stayed close to watch. Jax would not leave my side, Gunner was very patient and understanding and gave Jax his space...I was amazed. Once Dexter was gone GUnner was a whole new horse towards Jax.

As of today, they are buds now. Gunner whinnies for Jax, waits for him by the gate. Jax likes GUnner but not to that extent. So success! The two of them are friends!


----------



## evilamc

We've had a lot of ups and downs, figured I'd make a little post about each one and what we've done to get over it!

Our first big issue, trailer loading. When I bought him he would walk on perfectly fine, no issue what so ever. I have a very nice brand new slant load featherlite. No rear tack so its a very open and welcoming trailer. Well one day I took him to a near by park that I've never ridden at, after a terrible ride (trails were terrible and he was just a firecracker) I tried to load him up to go home.

He said NOT HAPPENING. After an hour of struggling, two men came over and were able to basically help me manhandle him in. He was completely disrespectful of whips and pressure towards his rear end, I tried ever trick I could think of to get him in, nothing worked.

After this happened on two more occasions, I decided it was time for real help. What's funny is the 3rd time it happened was when I was trying to load him up to take him to a lesson with my friends trainer at her house!! After an hour of fighting, I finally got him on and made it to the lesson.

Now this trainer is a Parelli trainer, I never really followed their method or thought too much of it. I usually followed Clinton Anderson method after having so much success with it with my QH. Jax is so new to me and I don't have a ring/round pen or permission to work him in the field I just havn't been able to really work on his ground work.

Well the trainer pointed out I'm just not his leader, and hes throwing baby temper tantrums, I just need to work through the tantrum.

We went over some ground work exercises, all exercises I've started teaching him but have not perfected yet. She went over my technique some which was very helpful so I was able to communicate with him more clearly.

At the end it was time to load him up. I stood outside the trailer on the corner, and asked him to send in. He would go up to it but not in, so I started adding pressure and he started fighting. I was to never move my hand away from the inside of the trailer, I always needed to keep his head pointed in the trailer. I tapped his neck, side and butt asking him to more forward, gradually getting stronger with my pressure...well he was kicking out, bucking, tossing his head, side stepping...I held my ground and kept his head pointed forward. After what seemed like forever but was about 10 minutes he finally hopped on. I had won. Since then We've had maybe 2 or 3 other quick fights and I had to remind him I'm in charge and you ARE getting in there but for the most part I can just point in and he loads on now 

So trailer loading is now success


----------



## evilamc

Our next big step in training is standing still to be mounted.

I've tried backing him across the driveway when he moves, spinning him in circles, treats...backing..lol everything.

Well I've finally found something that works.

I'm now teaching him to come to me at the mounting block. I've done a lot of work getting him comfortable with my dressage whip, and now I stand at my mounting block and ask him to "line up" to me. I use my whip tp tell him which body part he needs to move to me. We aren't perfect with it yet and it sometimes takes a few tries but its working and going very well!

Next step...standing still for a minute once I'm on!


----------



## evilamc

I guess I could talk more about the riding, but I don't want to talk about every past ride we've done so far so I'll post more about our riding as it happens!
By the end of 2014 I got about 58 miles on him from last week of Oct till end of Dec. So not a bad start.

In 2015 we've only got about 15 miles in so far, I've been slacking because we left town for a week for a cruise and the weathers just been terrible. I dont mind riding in cold or snow, but I don't do freezing rain and ice lol.

Riding has definitely been a learning experience. I'm learning how to cue for his different gears, how to bring him back down when he gets pacey/trotty and just how to keep him in a gait. He's like a washing machine up hills sometimes, so I've been trying to figure out how to ride that and smooth it out, I usually just grab mane and hope for the best though!

He LOVES to lead on rides. Hes very confident which I love, I do wish I could put him in different positions easier though. He is usually just too quick to ride in the middle since we don't ride with any other gaited horses. Everyone so far is loving him on rides we go on and we get complimented for setting such a nice pace on rides.

I've fallen in love with his smooth gaits, I'm so glad I made the decision to get a gaited horse! All we do is trail ride and hes so sure footed and comfortable! It is just sometimes hard when we ride with friends they have to trot a bit to keep up sometimes but we do most of our riding alone.

I'm riding him in a loose ring myler snaffle bit, everyone around here said oh no you can't do that! But its going well. I tried using a combo snaffle bit for a few weeks after reading the great reviews to see if it just gave me a little bit better breaks and helped his gait...he made it loud and clear he did not like it though. He got worse and worse every ride, so I switched the bit back and have my happy pony back!

Things to work on in 2015:
Keeping in gait/speed
Slowing down his canter to his lovely slow canter thats so comfy to ride. He just gets excited sometimes and gets a little too fast for comfort for me on open trails
Perfect his one rein stop
Perfect his ground work
Progress further into CA method and do more exercises
Ride in more parks!

If anyone actually reads all this good for you! If I'm just typing all this for myself then thats fine  I'll post tons of pics and videos once I'm on my computer and not my ipad!


----------



## evilamc

Heres a few videos:










cutie


















I'm at my inlaws this weekend, bored with no pony and on the slowest internet possible so thats why I started writing! I'd post more pics but it takes like 3 minutes for each picture to load...so I'll wait till I'm home to share more


----------



## Cat by the Sea

I'm enjoying reading about your progress! It sounds like you and Jax are really doing great together. I am currently doing a lot of problem solving work with my horse, and I enjoy reading about your journey partly because of the way it is similar to ours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat by the Sea

Ooh, pictures! We cross-posted. I like the video of the trailer work. I wouldn't have guessed he ever had a problem with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Ohh thanks! The trailer loading was definitely a big thing to overcome. I still have trouble getting him to walk on it with me though and now when I send him on he turns around SO fast! I need to figure out a good way to send him on and keep him facing forward...maybe putting a delicious treat there or something.

Got off early but was so tired from my weekend at the in laws (6 hours away) and from checking out a house to buy I didn't trailer out. I just rode over to the neighborhood behind the barn and strolled around the hood lol!






He was a good boy  Our "lining up" at the mounting block is coming along so well! Only had to ask ONCE today! On the way home I tried to practice our one rein stop more. I'm getting him to disengage well and stop finally with it but I have trouble KEEPING him stopped. Second I release pressure he's like I'M FREEEE and starts going again. Towards the end I was getting him to be more patient though...just need lots and lots of practice!

What kind of horse do you have Cat?


----------



## tinyliny

do you have him ride backward in the trailer? do you put up the divider or leave it open?

and how were you trying to load him before? you said CA methods, but I don'tknow what that means, as far as how you do it.


----------



## evilamc

I do tie him in the front with his hay bag, I sometimes leave divider open, sometimes don't. I think he rides better with it closed sometimes. The one time I've let him trailer loose he cut himself above his eye! I've been scared to do that again. I haven't really decided how I like to trailer him most yet, with the divider closed I feel like he can balance a little better since he can lean on it if he wants to, but then when I leave it open he has more room?

When I first got him, he would just walk right on with me, then after a few times he started testing me so now I send him on to the trailer. I got him to walk on with me last time after I let him test me for a min then he gave in and walked on with me. Hes 5 and still new to me so sometimes still likes to try and see what he can get away with, but usually only tries once or twice now.


----------



## EponaLynn

I'm glad he's working out so well for you (I remember when you were buying him, I think I was as excited as you!). 

I LOVE gaited horses!


----------



## evilamc

EponaLynn said:


> I'm glad he's working out so well for you (I remember when you were buying him, I think I was as excited as you!).
> 
> I LOVE gaited horses!


Ohh I know! It was fun shopping, well kinda...it had its ups and downs. Sometimes I feel a little in over my head since I'm so new to gaited but I just take a step back, breathe and start over  Its so fun how smooth and fast he can be while everyone else has to post their horses trots.

We trailered over to the ring/trails yesterday to meet up with my friend. Had fun working on one rein stops in the ring, and then I took her on the trails. Our horses are so goofy together, hers constantly tries to rub his face on Jax's butt...if Jax gets anywhere NEAR Cado's butt though he threatens to kick!

After riding we decided to let them loose in the ring to play...we've never let them play before but they're best buds and thought they'd have a blast...

Talk about anticlimactic...We let them loose and they stood there looking at us...then slowly walked over to fence to try and get to the grass on the other side of it. We shooed them off and they ran to other end and bucked and played a little, then went back to trying to get the grass lol.

Silly horses.

On nights I feed I'll sometimes make some warm alfalfa cube mash for Jax (and split some with my BO horse Gunner). They get so happy when they see me coming with it, they don't raise their head from the food bowl for the entire time they eat dinner lol!


----------



## Cat by the Sea

I have an Arabian named Talana. She'll be thirty in May, and was trained in a somewhat haphazard way with several multi-year breaks, so although I've known her my whole life and she and I have a good basic understanding with each other, I am now teaching her things she never had a chance to learn before. Like... don't wiggle around while at the mounting block! And, Why yes, I do expect you to stand still sometimes when I am on your back, and this is an OK thing! Lucky for me, she's and old pro with the trailer, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

Oh Talana is a beautiful name! I've only ridden a few arabians before, I never really clicked with them. Thats amazing that shes going to be 30, I hope you guys still have many years ahead of you  I have to say, teaching Jax "Line up" has been the best thing I've taught him so far I think. He knows what I want, I stay calm until I get it, he gets a treat and I get on a perfectly lined up standing still horse.

We had a snowwwwww day today! Got 6" over night so I got to ride Jax in REAL snow for the first time! It was such a nice soft powdery snow, but was a little slick on hills. I HAD A BLAST!!!! He was a little goofball spooking here and there but I think all the white messes with their sight a little. Jax was funny though at one point..he was moving SO SLOW, I think he transformed into a turtle!! But then I got him to gait a little and he got into the ride again 

The driveway









untouched 


















cutie boy <3 him









BO joined me, her first time riding with Jax and I 









we're adorable and poofy









Every ride I feel my confidence finally growing, its a great feeling.


----------



## Cat by the Sea

Beautiful photos! Alas, here in Maine we now have waaay too much snow for riding. Everywhere I could ride is either slick with ice, or snow the height of Talana's knees or belly. She's not so thrilled. We await spring with great anticipation! One of our very first projects is going to be a serious effort to teach her to stand still for mounting. She's almost there, but I don't think anyone has really insisted that she has to hold still if she wants her cookie before. 

That's funny that you never clicked with the Arabians you met. I've grown up around them almost exclusively; to me they are "the normal kind of horse." My Talana is curious, clever, willing, occasionally sassy, and just the right size for a tiny person like me to ride. My understanding is that Arabians are like border collies in that they can be the best partner in the world if you channel their considerable ability to focus, or they can be any thing from unimpressive to frightening if you aren't engaging their interest... of course, all this can perfectly well apply to any horse! But I do love my Arabian and her kin with all my heart.


----------



## evilamc

So I've failed at updating this, a lot has changed!

In September, I moved from DC to Ohio! We moved to get out of the city and be closer to my husbands family...but not too close that they're annoying  I left my families business and took a pretty big paycut because I'm only working part time now, but I'm loving it! My husband got a raise and is now working from home full time so it all works out.

Jax handled the move like a champ! He shared my horse trailer with my 4wheeler and didn't mind one bit. He just munched away at his hay the whole 8 hour ride!









Before moving I checked quite a few things off my bucket list with Jax, Love this little guy so much! We rode in the mountains, to a local winery anddd went swimming at a big park!


















We moved out of my 3 bedroom condo that I bought when I was 22 to a 14 acre farm 


















The house had a 12 stall dog kennel and a 2 stall barn already and was in a location that gets high speed cable internet...so we couldn't pass it up! It was in pretty bad shape and was built in the early 60's but we're slowly getting it all fixed up.



















So now Jax is in my back yard and I'm loving every minute of it! Rather then buying a 2nd horse that I wouldn't have time to ride, I found a boarder. This is Commander and Jax 








I don't really like my boarder or her horse but it helps pay the bills! They're slowly getting better though.

I adopted to barn kitties, Ashe and Tryndamere 

Ashe









Tryndamere


----------



## evilamc

Dandylion has undergone a few color changes too! Both dogs, Raynor and Dandylion are LOVING their new home. They have a nice big back yard and a doggy door  



























She was pink with black booties before the reindeer but didn't upload that pic!

My kennel renovations are going really well. Turned the 12 stall mess into an 8 stall with giant room for grooming area!


















Also to help with mud I made a gravel lot for feeding hay on.









I've been getting inventive with my hay feeder too to try and keep hay from molding since its been so wet!









Jax and Commander get along pretty well. Jax is a huge sissy so it doesn't take much to boss him around. Luckily Commander isn't too aggressive with him, pretty sure if Jax wasn't so passive he'd be getting beat up though.


----------



## evilamc

Now on to riding hereeee!

Its been quite the experience. Jax and I are cantering and gaiting a lot more now! Before moving a friend of a friend gave me some tips, I have a dressage background but wasn't using that when riding Jax because of what other people told me....She told me to use it and he started moving so much better! I also think I finally found a bit he likes too, and its not a huge shanked walker bit either 

We've done two BIG rides, one had about 30 people, and Jax was a champ through that, we stayed towards the front. The other one was TERRIBLE though. I was trying to stay back with my friend and Jax just wanted to gogogooooooo and then it didn't help when people ahead of us were just taking off.

Some of my new views I get to see 




























We've gone through big scary dark tunnels now!!! Jax lead the way through when my friends older QH's were scared.




































We actually rode through the drive through of the mcdonalds next to this gas staiton LOL! Jax tried to put his head through the window to pay...









He LOVES the bran mash I'm making and selling now too....can we say spoiled?









OH and for Halloween I got to do this to my bosses dog


----------



## evilamc

Pics of my new barn that I've got alllll cleaned up and just about perfect now 

This is the giant mess the old owner left me with



























About 5 or 6 truck loads later...a lot of sweeping...and a lot of hanging stuff up and moving stuff around I had this 



























This has improved...yesterday I finally mounted the small gate to the side and bought a 2nd larger gate and mounted to other side. So the divider to the back is now two gates locked together.









Pretty proud of myself though, I've been doing pretty much everything myself. My husbands so busy with work and not really a hands on kind of guy. Glad I'm only working part time so I CAN have time to do it! I haven't been riding as much as I'd like to though.

I finished off 2015 with about 430 miles  Which is pretty great considering all the changes I made in life in 2015. Hoping for things to slow down around here soon and the rain to stop so I can start getting in some rides for 2016!

I just have ONE room left to paint in the house, then need to touch up one of the bathrooms...Do some caulking in my kennel and get it painted....annddddd a few other little things. I officially became an LLC just the other day, so I'll be legally running my shop from home. My boss wasn't too happy when she found out about it but I told her I'd like to continue working for her part time as long as she'll allow me to.

Its definitely weird working for someone else, especially someone with less experience then me. I've been with her for about 8 weeks and got my first complaint yesterday  It was a little mini schnauzer and I did the typical schnauzer trim on it...well my boss is kinda self taught so her trims are a little different then mine and the owner is used to how my boss does it  I hate messing up! In some ways its not a mess up its more so an owner preference but I still hate it. This is first dog thats said they didn't like how I did it more then how my boss used to  Guess I can't win them all over.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I HATE THAT I JUST FOUND THIS NOW

But I love that I did! I already follow you around on every other social media platform, so here I am on HF


----------



## evilamc

Hehehe right? You can help motivate me to keep it updated!


----------



## evilamc

We finallllly got a ride in today! First ride of 2016! 

Besides feeding we haven't been doing too much. I clean his hooves and apply durasole or farriers fix...like to keep his soles tough with the frozen ground...some stretches and we've been working on ground tying. Although its more so of a stand command right now because I've been doing it at liberty. I tell him to stand and I walk around him, give him butt scratches..pretend to be getting something...and if he stays he gets his treat!










Tried out riding in my fleece ski pants today and that went well! They were so warm and I wasn't sliding around in the saddle like I thought I would.










Look how well hes ground tied  !


















I tried to keep our ride slow because the wet road but a few times he tried to gait to rush home or ignore me, that was met with a nice big circle/one rein stop. I'm so terrified of slippign on wet asphalt that I didn't want to do a completely correct ORS but what I did worked.









I bundled up pretty good, my helmet cover matched my pants hehe

I thought Jax was going to be a maniac today with how much time hes had off, but he did so well! He tried one or two little stunts while leaving the driveway then after that we were loose rein  So very happy with my little young man for still having a brain after 17 days off!


----------



## evilamc

Helloooo from the snowyyy sideeeee


















Since it was snowing let them out in the bigger pasture to romp around some...they ignored all the hay I put out there and tried digging for gold...I mean grass.

They haven't been eating their hay well...I'm thinking because I spoiled them for a few days feeding them Standlee Alfalfa Compressed Bales in a pinch...Soo tonight I just poured blue agave on some hay to try and make it tastier...Jax approves.

















Hes just so wet from being outside in the snow all day and I needed to take them off the field..so I figured I could try making the hay in the stalls super delicious. Hopefully he'll dry out some and then go find the little bit of standlee alfalfa hay I mixed in with the regular hay in the round bale feeder.


----------



## evilamc

I ended up locking my boarders horse in his stall for the night. Hes just so pushy with Jax, herds him around the yard and makes him stand in corner with him...just drives me insane!!! So I made sure he had plenty of hay and water and he spent the night in his stall. Looked like Jax stayed in most the night with him, but I wont complain about that because that means he was inside to get dry!

My husbands tired of how frustrated my boarder makes me...he said he will help me just pay for a 2nd horse if I kick the boarder out...Just sucks because the money every month is nice...and it would be great to have a riding buddy around, but this boarder never comes out. I've been advertising for a new one, lowered the price even to $150 a month...so we'll see if I find anyone  If I had REAL gates not just two strand electric gates I could get a mini or some goats to be Jax friend....but with the weather now theres no way I'm sinking posts in the ground to put up real gates lol!









Getting spoiled at the trailer with the good alfalfa hay..its no wonder they act so picky about hay because I spoil them with good stuff too much.





































He was being a bit bulky for the ride...but it was cold...and wet....so I don't really blame him. He still rides out he just tries to stall out but it doesnt take much to keep him going lol. Second we turned around though he found some pep in his step! I was getting cold so I allowed it as long as he was still listening. When we were heading back, a guy started to turn down the road we were heading up...he stopped them went speeding back out of the turn...I guess he didn't think he could drive past me? Then he starts yelling at me about how f-ing stupid and ******ed I am for riding my horse on the road in this..his car doesnt stop well and he could of hit me...I said sorry? I can move out the way and if your car doesn't stop well maybe you shouldn't be driving! Then kept going on my way. Pretty sure Jax has way better traction then most the idiots on the road today....So yes, they could lose control and hit me...but they could lose control and hit ANY car too...so maybe they just shouldnt be on the road!!!

We made it back home safely though 









After I got back home I made the horses some warm alfalfa cubes....again spoiled..

Then DH and I hopped on the Viking to drive around some..its pretty hard to get that thing to get squirly! Crazy how good it does in the snow.









Then we decided to see if the pups wouldplay with us lol



























Raynor isnt very smart and took him awhile to realize running in the Viking tracks made it easier.

https://youtu.be/UeI0KI5ZWCw

Having a decent snow day though  Just wish the horses would eat more. I think I'm only person to ever say that...I just hate when its cold that they aren't completely stuffing their faces...instead they're standing in a corner staring at neighbors...not sure how voluntarily Jax is doing it though, hes always in the corner with Commander on the outside like hes blocking him.


----------



## Yogiwick

Such a neat thread  So glad things are going well for you!


----------



## evilamc

Yogiwick said:


> Such a neat thread  So glad things are going well for you!


Thanks!! I'm trying to actually keep it updated this time lol! Plus who else has a thread with colorful puppiesss!


----------



## Yogiwick

I am definitely impressed by the puppies lol!


----------



## evilamc

Yay! I got the OK from my husband to get a second horse/mule to be a companion!!! I found a mule I'm quite interested in and may go meet next weekend but looking through tons of ads for horses. Can't spend a lot of money and don't need something to ride...just pasture sound...friendly to Jax...and easy keeper!


----------



## evilamc

Nothing too exciting has been going on  Just normal feedings and what not.

The other day I decided to do a little ground work with him, he was quite a sassy little ******! We worked it out though, and I ended up hopping on him bareback from just a bucket!! I'm short so thats a big feet for me LOL! It took me a good 5 tries, he just kept looking back at me telling me to hurry up already.

Todayyyyy I brought home a new friend for him though!









This was Oreo....Now Orianna (keeping with the video game theme) Or Ori for short...so its close to Oreo but way cuter.



























Jax welcomed her with open arms instantly. Of course shes a mare and squealed at him but before long they were grooming each other.










Anddd hanging at the round bale









Shes so freaking laid back and Jax is so easy going, I love it! I think shes going to be so great for what we wanted her for and if I ever want an easier ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Time to change your journal title! (I hope!)


----------



## gunslinger

She's beautiful, ....as she sure looks a lot like my Miss Lacy.......same color.....pretty close on the socks.......and Jax is a lucky boy!


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh! She does!!

Man my heart just feels so warm and happy. They are SO cute together!!! Jax is sooooo happy! I'm waiting for her to put him in his place, I feel like hes that annoying little brother or the clingy gf lol! Hes constantly like hi hi hi! They're even sharing hay right out of each others mouth...I guess I didn't realize how much Commander was really bringing him down, but hes so lively and glowing again!


----------



## Yogiwick

Uh oh. It's the mare power. Careful or they won't need YOU any more 

Hoping they don't get too attached but it's so great to see them so happy. Congrats. She is beautiful!! and I love the name theme (Orianna's a favorite )


----------



## evilamc

Hehe thanks! Yes I foresee Jax being a bit buddy sour next few rides ha! Thats ok hes pretty easy to deal with. Whenever he doesn't want to do something he tries to do this like leap forward-almost a bolt for 2 strides thing...then he gets thrown into a one rein stop lol. I think he'll be worse then her about it but he'll learn to get over it. That was my big concern with getting a mare but man I just love seeing him so happy!


----------



## Yogiwick

It's worth it and I'm sure they will both be just fine. Now you have 2 to spoil!


----------



## egrogan

Odd man out over in the corner isn't staring longingly at the neighbor's anymore 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> Odd man out over in the corner isn't staring longingly at the neighbor's anymore
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah now he has a purdy mare to stare at instead! LOL! I dunno if I'll try putting him out with her...kinda scared to...he got quite "excited" if you catch my drift...when he saw her.


----------



## evilamc

Yogiwick said:


> It's worth it and I'm sure they will both be just fine. Now you have 2 to spoil!


Im in the process of ordering a purple snap-on bridle now...to snap onto her pink halter...and purple reins...LOL! Shes going to be ghetto in a blue saddle pad for now though, I like expensive pads because I feel I get my moneys worth and I'm not throwing down that kinda cash yet for a purple pad!


----------



## evilamc

Hmm how do I go about changing the title?

I'm thinking "The Adventures in Freljord Acres" Lol only League of Legends nerds will get it...and my horses names...but thats ok.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

You click the red ! in the corner of your post to report it, and then ask a mod for help


----------



## evilamc

Everything is going so well!!! Commander (boarder) has really settled down and seems to be enjoying his own private paddock. Hes in between neighbors horse and mine so I think he likes being able to be so social. I put some hay out in his back area so when mine are eating out back hes still "near" them.

I have a saddle on the way for Ori and I usually wait a week or so for a horse to settle in but shes pretty chill so I decided to try hopping on her bareback today  I got off work early and it was so nice out. Because she likes to walk off once mounted, I'm working on teaching her how to flex, so I can ask her to flex once mounted to keep her from walking off. She is stiff stiff! She started to understand what I was asking for on the ground though. So I took her into paddock and carried my mounting block in with me. I lead her around some, turned and stopped to let her get a feel for the bit. She was MUCH less chompy about the bit, but I think I had it slightly low.

Soooo once I felt she was comfortable we started working on lining up to the mounting block. She Doesn't completely get what I want but was starting to. She stands like a statue while getting on its just getting her to line up close enough to me! With a saddle it will be easier, I'm still pretty timid bareback especially with a new horse...so it was a BIG deal for me to hop on her bareback for her first ride home  We had a pretty short ride, pasture is wet so I don't like to tear it up. We just took it easy and practiced a few stops and stuff.

Jax was not happy at first but calmed down, she was also a little worried about being away but once I put her in work mode she didn't care as much.

Thennnn I went to working on some fencing stuff. I needed to add in another gate out back since Commanders paddock now blocks the way I used to use to get to the woods to dump my side by side. While working on fence both ponies hung out with me some, we worked on stretches and backing out of my space...Well about 75% into finishing up I realized I'm missing ONE piece. I really didn't feel like trudging through the mud or riding side by side back to barn...grabbed some baling twine and made a halter/bridle and reins, had Jax line up to me at the back of the side by side and hopped right on and rode him to the barn  I love my little man, he just amazes me more and more every day. Hes not perfect in any way but he pretty much does EVERYTHING I ask of him. Of course I had left my phone inside though.

So got a nice little ride on both ponies today bareback!!! Thats HUGE for me  Can't wait to have a saddle that fits Orianna though so I can really work with her, just not confident enough bareback.

Pics!









He loves her. 


















Yes I know my bridle isn't snapped....it woudn;t snap on to that halter  We kept it pretty easy though.


















So things I need to work on with Orianna: Flexing, not walking ahead when leading and standing after being mounted.

Things with Jax? EVERYTHING lol!!!! Going to take him over to rails and trails tomorrow and get a nice big ride on him  I foresee a lot of cantering in our future...and hopefully a lot of gaiting!


----------



## Wallaby

Thread name change: done.


----------



## evilamc

Wallaby said:


> Thread name change: done.


Thank youuuuu!


----------



## evilamc

Orianna is already loosening up some! Been doing carrot stretches with her every day  Also cleaned her feet out real good and treated them, poor girls feet are so over grown. Farrier comes next Tuesday though so hopefully he can work a miracle! Or if he can at least get a good bit cut off with nippers then I can work on them myself some lol! Luckily I think she has pretty decent feet underneath all the overgrown mess. They aren't chipping real bad so don't seem brittle, seem like nice strong feet.

Jax is doing great! He seems to be eating better at hay ring and much less on edge. Hes is getting a little jealous of sharing my attention though lol! Was going to take him out to a big park an hour away, would be our first time visiting it..but woke up to rain..and rained all day. So did some house work/worked on my dog kennel today and tomorrow we'll ride. With all the rain it will be too muddy to go to parks though so I'll probably just take him to rails and trails or trailer down the road a few miles to the quieter back roads.

My new saddle for Orianna should be here TOMORROW!!!! Still waiting for my dressage girth though. I sold all my old dressage girths...but I doubt any would of even fit her, my QH was much bigger then her! Can't wait to take her out though, but I may wait till her feet get worked on some...maybe just try out the saddle around the yard for a few minutes.


----------



## egrogan

What size dressage girth do you need? I have a really nice padded anatomical dressage girth that I really wanted to use with Isabel, but it ended up being just too big, putting my billets on the last hole and still bordering on a little loose depending on her weight. 

I got a great deal on it when I bought on a FB tack site, and since it's literally just hanging on my saddle stand getting dusty, I'd love to pass it on for a great deal to someone who needs it. Let me know!


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> What size dressage girth do you need? I have a really nice padded anatomical dressage girth that I really wanted to use with Isabel, but it ended up being just too big, putting my billets on the last hole and still bordering on a little loose depending on her weight.
> 
> I got a great deal on it when I bought on a FB tack site, and since it's literally just hanging on my saddle stand getting dusty, I'd love to pass it on for a great deal to someone who needs it. Let me know!


I'm pretty sure I'll need a 20-22" comparing her size to Jax. I ordered a somewhat cheap 22" though so I'll go from there! If yours is a 20-22 though I'd love to see pics...like I said what I ordered is kinda cheap so I may not like it lol.


----------



## egrogan

I will double check next time I'm at the barn (likely Thursday). I think it might be a 24" when I also really need a 22" but I will confirm and send you some pics depending on what it ends up being.


----------



## evilamc

Sooooo I woke up to quite a bit of snow this morning and its heavy wet snow so was weighing my fence down TO THE GROUND in some spots! So happy I didn't have any escapees.










So I was pretty depressed when I woke up to that because I was all psyched up about loading Jax up in the trailer today and going somewhere. So I ended up having quite a lazy snow day. I did get a website for a horse rescue just about finished up! 
Helping Horses And Heroes, INC
Still have a few more things to finish before I upload it to their server, so its just on mine for now. I figure I can't afford to donate money but I can donate my skill and that could help get them/their horses seen and adopted!

Around noon, DH tells me he realllllly wants me to make some potato soup for dinner. So I told him if he cuts up the potatos I'll do the rest. I make it in the crockpot so it takes a good few hours to cook.

I kept telling myself I wasn't going to ride...Jax was wet and covered in icicles...no saddle for Orianna...Still kind of butt hurt over that guy yelling at me last time I rode in the snow...

https://youtu.be/riAyARfjus8
Well that ended up happening.














































It wasn't a very long ride, I wanted to stay off the main rode so just had like a T of road to ride across the street from my driveway lol. I must say though I am SOOOOOO impressed with how well Jax did. I was totally expecting a fire breathing monster of a 6 year old asking him to Leave Orianna behind...What I got was a cool as a cucumber level headed young man. He did GREAT the whole time..until I turned back down the drive way...he tried to bolt home (well kinda...his bolts are pretty pathetic). So I let him make his mistake...then turned him around and we went back up the driveway. Then we tried again, and every time he tried to start gaiting he got turned in a circle. I made sure he committed to his mistake, I'd give him one correction/asking him to slow before circling. Took about 10 minutes and I don't even know how many circles but we finally made it back to trailer calmly (I still keep all my stuff in trailer because I'm lazy).


----------



## evilamc

Made Jax and Ori extra special dinner tonight for being so good


----------



## evilamc

Lol well this happened the other night to Commanders water bucket:


















Said it was safe to use with plastic....it lied. Went to Rural King that night and got him a new bucket that had heater integrated in so this shouldn't happen again!


















Orianna's new gear came! The saddle takes a dressage girth..I ordered her a 22" but was wronggggggg! I have a 26" on the way now...soon I shall be able to get some miles on her!

Jax is the BEST! He gave little Tryndamere a kitten ride this morning  He stood like a statue while I put Tryn on his back and gave him lots of love...Tryn even started rolling around some lol! His back is all ruffled from me petting him not him angry.


















Went and got some hay this morning. I originally was going to take trailer too so I could bring home 70-80 bales but we got more snow last night so I didn't want to risk it...so got 30 bales on my truck









Im so glad I didn't take trailer too...when I started pulling truck into paddock..which I figured would be frozen from snow and it being like 15 out..sunk in about a foot...Soooo I decided to not push forward and just backed out...turned around so back of truck was at gate...and went and got my Viking to unload hay  I was able to put 6-8 bales at a time on the back of it at least so it only took 4 trips...Sooo glad I bought that thing...its saved me TWICE now when paddock was too muddy and truck couldnt do it.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Ugh, mud.. never ending this season it seems.


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> Ugh, mud.. never ending this season it seems.


Right? Im not quite sure what I'm going to do when I go get more hay...Was def going to take trailer in a week or two when snows hopefully melted but I forsee me not being able to get to my hay shed.

I asked my husband if he thinks we could move my shed..move it to front of paddock and I'll make it have a front and back door..and put a gate at back door into paddock...So I never have to actually go into the paddock to unload hay..put hay through front door..get out through back door into paddock?


----------



## evilamc

They seem to be getting along with Commander over the fence line well. I'm still terrified to turn them out together though. Being that Ori is a mare and he was gelded VERY late and his already aggressive nature towards Jax...I feel like it will get even worse with a mare present.









Was having a pretty lazy day...went to adopt a new cat since my little Ashe has been missing almost two weeks now  Thinking something got her. I ended up liking one that just got dropped off yesterday so still needs to be spayed and have shots. Good news is they are letting me adopt her for only $14!!! That includes everything! Downside I have to bring Tryndamere to clinic to get his distempter shot. Hes been so lonely since Ashe has been gone though, we've really bonded though. He helps me with EVERYTHING outside now, and while I was riding in the front field he played on the mounting block lol! Hes so cute and sweet, I hope to get his new friend home by next week 









Decided to get out and do something even though its like 1 degree out...Hopped on Jax first and we just did a short little lap...its cold..and started snowing...and windy...hes not spooky really but I could tell he wasn't really enjoying it...I mean who would enjoy arctic winds blowing in their face lol!

Got back and put him back in paddock and just put his halter and bridle on Ori...then took her into front field. We worked on flexing some, shes very stubborn about giving to the flex! Then we practiced lining up to the block and I climbed on bareback. She has such a bad habit of walking off once your on and since I'm bareback it takes me a little longer to get situated so I have a hard time correcting it! Hopefully girth comes tomorrow and I'll get rid of that habit. She was quite forward at first, made me a bit nervous...that never helps things...but I stuck with her and we both finally relaxed and had a nice few laps around the field. She halts great and backs very easily. So everytime she started getting fast I'd whoa her. I did hop off, and get back on...had to shoo Tryndamere off the mounting block lol!










Such bad pictures when its so cold and hard to use my phone 

All in all both ponies were excellent though!


----------



## evilamc

I loaded Jax up and went down to the rest stop a few miles from my house, a forum member boards at the barn right next to it and told me the back roads are great to ride on!









It was cold..but not nearly as bad as yesterday


















Hes adorbs









He gets trimmed tomorrow but he did a bit of self trimming riding on the road









My driveway..not too bad but shows how determined I was to get out and ride today









Again...adorbs









Andddd I finally used my action camera on my helmet! The video came out kind of bad, one thanks to the sticky backing of the mount not being sticky..so camera was a bit shakey..and two thanks to snow flakes falling on lens


----------



## evilamc

We now get to welcome Riven to Freljord Acres!








Ashe has been missing two weeks, very unlike her so I'm assuming something got her  Picked out this cutie on V-Day and got locked in to the $14 adoption fee which included her being spayed AND rabies! Tryndamere is soooooo excited he keeps trying to pet her...shes not as amused.




























Both horses got trimmed up today, he said Jax feet are really looking great and Orianna's feet have a LOT of potential..just a bit over grown. He said he thinks in another trim or two she should be where she needs to be  Then we just need to keep an eye on an abscess blow out line as it grows down so it doesn't break her hoof off when it hits the ground in a few months.








Being trimmed and learning how to stand nicely in cross ties wore Jax out.

Oh yeah...so today I learned a big vice Jax has....Standing in cross ties. I've just never needed to cross tie him before..man was he MAD...little baby rears, going from side to side and pawing...I just ignored him and left him there for about 15-20 min and he finally settled down about it. When I went out of his sight thats when he REALLY went crazy, so for about 5 minutes I even sat outside the barn and waited till he sounded quiet again. Silly pony.

Got Orianna all tacked up in the new (used) treeless saddle...its so darn cute on her but I do think I adjusted it just slightly too wide. It had good clearance at first but after riding a little it was def a little low. Its pretty stiff leather so I adjusted panels and made it wider because I thought it was too narrow, but once I sat in it and it shaped to her I think the narrower setting would of worked well.










I'm absolutely hating the Tolkat Coolback pad I used though. Its WAY too thick, its been sitting around the last year not getting used....and its going to go back to that unless I sell it.









Soooo we spent a good 10-15min mounting, because she needed to line up nicely to block. I was able to work on her not walking off some. She was doing pretty good and calm in yard so decided to take her up and down driveway...she passed with that too...so we left the driveway..instagaiting...LOL! Second we left driveway until we were back in driveway she was pretty much gaiting. Guess nerves of leaving house, excitement and riding out alone got to her. I was pretty nervous at first but once realized she still had good breaks I went with it more. I started zig zagging her and circling her and she did start to slow to just more of a flat walk so we went back home.

Where her brain returned









So needless to say..I'm going to have a few more fun rides I'd say with her..hopefully she'll relax...maybe I can find someone to ride with me but need to work on her mounting before I meet up with people. I don't like holding people up when I'm training my horse how to be polite for mounting.


----------



## evilamc

Angry Jax





Happier Jax


----------



## evilamc

I'm so happpppppyyyyyy!!!

Rode Ori again this evening! Made a few adjustments with my tack. Her saddle is a treeless but its SO adjustable so I got some advice and used Jax's pad instead of that super thick coolback pad.




































































She also actually walked some today! So shes getting more comfortable with riding out alone 





So very happy!


----------



## evilamc

We had so much fun today! Trailered him to the rail trail I just found out about thats literally like 3 miles away! Theres also a little park right next door that horses are allowed to ride at. 

I met a friend there, she boards her horse pretty much across the street from where I was so she drove over to meet Jax. We chatted, she got some adorable pics of us and then Jax and I hit the trail, she hiked some of it but Jax was in GOGOGO mode so we didn't stay with her.


































































I tried my new treeless saddle on him today. He was very forward but not BAD or seeming uncomfortable...he has a good way of telling me when somethings bothering him. It was REALLY nice out today and we were getting to explore a new trail so I think he was just super excited...and maybe a little nervous because he worked up quite the sweat.









So since he worked up a sweat I was so excited to pull off the saddle and check out his sweat marks...if a treeless is fitting well spine should be dry while rest of area is wet...well whole saddle area was dry  5 star pad FTW I guess  I've been checking his back all night for soreness and haven't found any yet. 

Got back home and its such a dang muddy mess I couldn't fit a block under my trailers wheel because my trailer sank in mud making it lower than truck!









I got smart and pulled forward just enough to make the wheel hang over a rut so board could fit under


----------



## evilamc

Well the mud problem is so bad I can't get my truck and trailer into paddock when I get hay..I saw on facebook some people put carpet down..so I talked DH into going to place with me and dumpster diving for old carpet LOL! They're fine with me taking it it was gross...and I had to pull out a bunch of little nails and even found a razor! But I started covering the mud.



















Husband is a little worried about it because now I'll never have grass there but thats more so their sacrifice area and I'd like to eventually make that gravel too. I have a gravel lot behind the barn but in front is sooooo bad now! By putting the carpet down that makes a base to put gravel over and its free.

Tonight I put the new kitty on a leash to let her explore some


----------



## evilamc

PICTURE OVERLOADDDDDD lol!

Tryndamere wants to be best friends soooooooooooo baddddd!!!! Shes like NO!



















Then Jax of course wanted to know what was going on









Tryndamere remembered I left a box out for him


















<3 my animals! Good day! Getting a big load of hay tomorrow..just can't waittt to unload it 6-8 bales at a time with the viking...wooo...


----------



## evilamc

Haven't updated but have got a few rides in and done a lot of work!

First things first...I'M SO EXCITED I'M GETTING A NEW BOARDER!!!!! Told my current boarder she has 30 days to move. Its just NEVER really worked out with her horse or her but I made do because I didn't have a choice. Can't wait!!!! So now I'm so motivated to get some stuff done because I wont have a horse I hate caring for here lol! He never got cared for badly but we just didn't get along.

Took Orianna out last weekend and decided to see how traffic safe she is..she passed with flying colors! I rode her down the busy road to the back road we can do a bit loop on. Sadly the footing on that road seemed to bother her so we didn't get to far down it  Her feet just are not in as good of shape as Jax's! We're working on it though!









When we got back she did NOT want to stand in the mud...like you should of seen her stretching her neck to reach hay/a treat and not have to stand in mud..Sooo I caved and moved the hay to her and let her be a priss.









Tryndamere is still adorable









Riven got her last shot today, so now shes allowed to be out of her cage full time  I was trying to play it safe and keep her caged till she got her last shot so she wouldn't run away and make me look terrible to shelter LOL! Pic of her exploring before she got freedom









Took Jax over to the new rail-trail again...this time when we got to the downed tree I got off and removed it some so we could pass...ended up being a waste of time because trail ended shortly after...We got to the missing bridge!









Jaxxxxxxximus has been getting quite bad about going home and rushing. Its taking every ounce of strength for me to not loose it with him. I've been trying EVERYTHING....circling, standing, backing, going back the other way, cantering him the opposite way...hes relentless though! He just wants to do a good speed flatwalk home and not listen to me. I'd be ok with the flat walk if he was at least still listening. We made some progress yesterday with it though...









Cutey enjoying the grass









Orianna's new pad came!!!! Shes so cuteeeee









Rather then eat her dinner she rolled around


















Shes doing amazingggg! Still a little quick about walking out alone but shes listening to my seat very well and walks SO quietly down the driveway. Shes also getting pretty good with lining up to the mounting block and not walking off once on  YAY!


----------



## egrogan

Cute kitties!

And yay for you moving on the old boarder. Hope she wasn't took much of a pain about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

evilamc said:


>


That looks like the Snugpax camera pack you got on your saddle. I have one too (2 actually, one in turquoise that I just got and then one in black that I got forever and a day ago)


----------



## evilamc

Well I had to tell old boarder over a message because she's never here...all she said was "ok". Awkwarddddd but I have to be a business not a BFF free trainer.

Yes it's a snugpax! I have the bigger Delux bag with water bottle holders too!! I loveeee them! I tried easycare stowaways first and they were just annoying to attach, the snugpax are so easy! Eventually I'll get her some purple ones but for now her and jax are just sharing his.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I love Snugpax too. They're great, attach easily, don't shift around if you actually do more than walk. I don't know why I didn't get the turquoise camera pack sooner, I think black was pre-made and on sale which probably had something to do with it, but it's such a handy thing for short trail rides. 

I just ordered the water holster with top bag because I love having the camera bag style top but wanted water bottles, and a cantle bag for those longer day rides. In turquoise, of course.


----------



## evilamc

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> I love Snugpax too. They're great, attach easily, don't shift around if you actually do more than walk. I don't know why I didn't get the turquoise camera pack sooner, I think black was pre-made and on sale which probably had something to do with it, but it's such a handy thing for short trail rides.
> 
> I just ordered the water holster with top bag because I love having the camera bag style top but wanted water bottles, and a cantle bag for those longer day rides. In turquoise, of course.


Do you like their cantle bag? I'm undecided if I like it enough to order it. I have an easycare cantle bag and I've only ever needed it once....so no big deal to order a snugpax one but I can;t decide if I like how they look! I love my water holder with the camera bag on top and the side bags that attaches to the pommel though its awesome and sooooo roomy!

So in other news...I got fired last night. Things have always been a little weird with my boss since I started a few months ago...She nitpicks EVERYTHING I do but when I try to correct her on something thats actually IN THE GROOMING BOOKS AS CORRECT WAY TO DO SOMETHING....she replies "They like it like that I don't like how it looks in the book" WTH?!

Yesterday I ended up standing up for myself some because I'm tired of it....and I took pics of a few dogs I did that I thought looked great to post on a private facebook grooming critique group. I just wanted some reassurance I'm doing it right because of how she acts...just was getting to me.

Well I posted and got pretty good reviews! A few minor changes but nothing was an issue that SHE claimed was an issue....well She called me last night and fired me because I posted client dogs for critique and because I said in my post my boss doesn't like how I do them. I never said WHO my boss is or WHERE I worked....so she was completely unknown to the world....but I guess she felt called out so fired me. Told me to pick up my stuff in the morning.

So slept in a little this morning since I didn't have to get up to go to work...got there and she had everything all packed up already for me. Took me a few trips to get it all to my truck but when I was done I gave her a big smile and said "Thanks its been fun!" and left LOL!

Not really worried about a job..husband has a great job and we're ahead enough right now that if I don't work a month or two its no big deal. I applied to a pet store and I'm sure I can get hired but I'm going to try and focus on getting my shop re-renovated from the ice storm damage and going! I just don't seem to work well with others who think they know more then me that can't even groom a dog correctly to its breed standard. Sorry but just ebcause you "think" the breed standard looks ugly doesn't mean you make up your own haircut. Yeah the customer may like it but thats because they've just never seen it done better. I'll admit my boss was probably one of the best groomers in town....but when your the best of TERRIBLE self taught groomers that don't know breed standards...is that really that great of an accomplishment? 

I was supposed to compete next weekend with bosses poodle....thats out now LOL! Called the show and we switched me to competing in the "Rescue Roundup" class! The local shelter brings in dogs that are up for adoption but need hair cuts and your judged on how well you prepare the dog to be adopted! So its for a good cause and could be a fun challenge. I'm excited to try it.

In other good news....My new boarder gets here next weekend too!!! I'm so excitedddddd!!!! Commander should be moved by the end of the month...so it will be a little crazy for a few weeks with 4 horses here but since I wont be working that will make it be more manageable.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So excited for post-show updates!!!


----------



## evilamc

Hehehe posting dog show stuff on a horse forum...I think I'm doing something backwards!


----------



## knightrider

Sorry about the job, but maybe it is for the best? Silver lining to the cloud and all that? I'll bet you make a go of your own business.


----------



## evilamc

knightrider said:


> Sorry about the job, but maybe it is for the best? Silver lining to the cloud and all that? I'll bet you make a go of your own business.


Yup! I'm not upset at all about it. I've got SOOOOO much work done this week around the farm! I'm playing catch up from winter!!!

I competed in the dog show Saturday! We didn't place but I still had fun and hopefully my new friend finds a home. Our dogs are drawn at random and I ended up with an older cocker with NO EYES!!! Poor guy was a little scared but once he got comfortable with me he was sweet as can be.

Before starting









Done! I gave him a cute feather even


















I was hoping to compete again over the summer but looks like the "Rescue Round Up" class is already filled  I may compete with one of my dogs in free style though...We'll see the entry fee's are pretty high.

Things on the farm have been going well. My hands are all blistered up from working lol! I made the mistake over winter of letting hay mix in with the mud...so now I'm fixing that mistake ONE VIKING LOAD AT A TIME!!! Oh what fun it is. Friday I probably moved over 2000 lbs of hay muck. BUT its helping the ground dry up!!!! So nice to see the results of my hard work. Lotttttts more to do though! Also redoing a little fencing to make Commanders area a little bigger and once hes gone its going to be like a second sacrifice paddock so I can rotate them and hopefully get them to dry out some.

In other newsssssssss....Csimkunas6 got here today with Rodeo!!!!! I wish I got more pictures and video of when we first let them meet!!!! Jax and Rodeo were acting like dogs circling and sniffing each others butts. Then they took off running and Jax bucked like a goofball...While all this was going on Orianna just stood at the pasture entrance like "Those boys are dumb...I'll just wait here till they come to me" After they played in the field some they came in and Jax showed Rodeo all around the barn area....then down to the gravel lot where the hay is. After a good roll the grooming started.









And Orianna still didn't feel like taking part.....not when theres delicious hay available.









So cuteeee









Jax got bored...or hungry..he is fat..and left Rodeo in the corner...Poor guy was like "Now what do I doooo" He had such a longing look on his face but waited in the corner awhile.









He finally joined them and Orianna finally introduced herself....he was close enough now....and this is why Jax is fat....hes learned how to get UNDER the hay net.









After lots of introductions they all ate peacefully 









So excited how well it all went, hopefully they continue settling in this nicely!


----------



## Wallaby

Is Rodeo boarding with you now? That's so exciting! He seems like such a sweet guy. And he looks like he fits right in.


----------



## evilamc

He issssss!!!!! He and his mom...well whole family, are very sweet!!! Her daughter was in LOVE with my yard/dogs haha she had to get a bath herself before she could go home! She is a little girl that loveeeees to get dirty!


----------



## Tazzie

OMG, Rodeo is your new boarder??? Dude, we need to do a trail ride with you all!! Rodeo has been one of my favorites on this forum since, well, I started here! I just have to get our spare fatso in shape to do a real ride!


----------



## evilamc

I have a spare horse  but I only have a two horse trailer lol!! Rodeos mom is pregnant right now though so not much riding for her! Her husband said its ok to at least ride a little around he house 

Happy ponies this morninggggg! Jax had the "mare face" down perfect and gives it to Rodeo in the barn if he tries to come near where he eats lol! Even when there's no food involved!


----------



## evilamc

Jax will literally eat anywhere you put his food out of any bucket...Orianna on the other hand is kind of a weirdo. Sometimes she won't come in to eat, sometimes she'll eat a few bites then go eat hay...

Well this morning she literally insisted on eating with jax...she ate every single bite and wasn't even as ADD about it! What a goof ball!!


----------



## Tazzie

When is she due?? Will give us time to get fatty in shape :wink: We have a 3-4 horse slant load, and two usable horses. Peppy was slated to be put to work this year anyway, so we'll just start earlier :wink:

And that's amusing! Izzie can't have her hay until she finishes her grain. Or she takes a bite of grain, then a bite of hay, and repeat. Takes her forever!


----------



## evilamc

Shes not due till Octoberrrrrr!!!!! Going to be longest wait eva!


----------



## Tazzie

Oh man!! Ok, end of the year trail ride!! Though I'm cool with one before then too!


----------



## csimkunas6

Yayy! Rodeo is happy with his new home! Tazzie, Im due the very end of Sept, lol. But hubby gave me the approval of a few short trail rides. Its going to be a long 6mo, Im already dying to get up in the saddle and do some serious trail riding!!


----------



## Tazzie

We are in Northern Kentucky, and Evil (ok, I feel bad calling you evil, but I can't remember your name :lol and I had talked about doing a ride later this year! When you pop that baby out, you're going to have to join! Rodeo looks happy, and I'm glad it worked out for all of you guys!


----------



## csimkunas6

Tazzie said:


> We are in Northern Kentucky, and Evil (ok, I feel bad calling you evil, but I can't remember your name :lol and I had talked about doing a ride later this year! When you pop that baby out, you're going to have to join! Rodeo looks happy, and I'm glad it worked out for all of you guys!


That would be awesome! Would def be up for that! I was ready to start riding this year, found out in the beginning of Jan, I was expecting, really excited for the finished product(the baby), but was really looking forward to getting back into some real riding, so it hurt my riding/horse plans, but oh well. Ill pitter patter around with him a bit, lol. 

Rodeo is happy though! Hes so laid back and easy going, its kind of insane! Doesnt act his age.


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> We are in Northern Kentucky, and Evil (ok, I feel bad calling you evil, but I can't remember your name :lol and I had talked about doing a ride later this year! When you pop that baby out, you're going to have to join! Rodeo looks happy, and I'm glad it worked out for all of you guys!


Hehe its Alicia  When I was a teenager everyone said I was evil..so my cars license plate became "Evil" then when I bought a second car that license plate became "Evil Too"...and initials are...well were...amc


----------



## Tazzie

csimkunas6, I have two kiddos, so I totally know the feeling :wink: my little girl ruined my plans of showing beginning of 2014, but oh well. Finished product is definitely nice! I'm sure he'll enjoy just poking around :lol:

Thanks :lol: I really couldn't remember (I'm TERRIBLE with names). That's amusing though! I got Tazzie from being hyper at track practice. But, you all can call me Katie :wink:


----------



## csimkunas6

Tazzie said:


> csimkunas6, I have two kiddos, so I totally know the feeling :wink: my little girl ruined my plans of showing beginning of 2014, but oh well. Finished product is definitely nice! I'm sure he'll enjoy just poking around :lol:
> 
> Thanks :lol: I really couldn't remember (I'm TERRIBLE with names). That's amusing though! I got Tazzie from being hyper at track practice. But, you all can call me Katie :wink:


Yup, so you def know the feeling! lol, but yes end result is def worth it! My little girl, who is only 19mo will probably be riding Rodeo more than I will! lol, she thinks thats her "pony" thanks to my husband! Oh well, got to start them young I guess!


----------



## Tazzie

I do! Kaleb was 15 months when Sydney was born :lol: and my kids are the same way. Kaleb is going to show Izzie in a free halter class next month, and my daughter does leadline. Though, when I hop off she's saying "Up!" and "E e!" for Izzie :lol:

Sorry Alicia for derailing your thread a bit :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Pffftttt it's fine! Rodeo and Casey are apart of Freljord Acres now  so it's not hijacking!! Haha!!


----------



## Tazzie

You know I'll be dying for more pictures, right?? I love your two, and I've loved Rodeo. So I'll be enjoying looking at this thread even more now :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Rodeo is my new hay quality inspector. He made sure it was edible for Commander.


----------



## evilamc

The gang.


----------



## Tazzie

I can't see the hay inspector picture :sad: but the gang looks so happy!


----------



## evilamc

That work?


----------



## Tazzie

Yup! Too cute!


----------



## evilamc

Guys....Jax is freaking fat...top is last week....bottom is before we moved.









I'm to blame....I haven't had time to ride as much. He doesn't get fed grain...and has hay in hay net...but hes smart and has learned how to get under it lol. I'm almost done with my big project though. I just feel so guilty if I go ride when I have such a big project to finish!


----------



## phantomhorse13

It's not fat, it's winter coat! :wink: :rofl:


----------



## evilamc

phantomhorse13 said:


> It's not fat, it's winter coat! :wink: :rofl:


Hehehe thats what I keep trying to tell myself too!


----------



## evilamc

So Casey and I had QUITE THE ADVENTURE TODAY!!!!! We decided to go for a short ride..so being a "nice" person....more so evil person...I invited Commanders mom to come as well. I just needed someone else to see what I've put up with so I didn't feel like such a jerkface.

Yeah. Its bad.

She decided it was a GREAT idea to bring her horse OUT of the paddock without a halter on. She "caught" him by putting it around his neck and rather then properly putting it on decided that was good enough? So of course the second they were out the gate he took off. She stood there calling him names...I had to leave Jax at my trailer and try and catch him. Luckily he decided to NOT take off through the woods but after going behind the house came back adn stayed in the front yard. Casey and I managed to corner him finally and I grabbed him.

IT DOESN'T END THERE THOUGH!!!!

She takes him to her truck and ties him, sure good...then starts trying to bridle him. I was like no no get him brushed and saddled first...so she just started saddling. She actually did manage to get the saddle on him so I was proud of her for that! Then she called me over because she couldn't figure out what was going on with the girth..."Am I missing a piece here or did he get fat?"..She was trying to connect the girth to the rear cinch billets. I said ohhh nono and showed her how to do her latigo through the girth. So I got him girthed up and made sure it was tight.

At this point I already decided I would just hold him while she got on to make things easier. She tried first from my two step mounting block but that wasn't happening...so I suggested getting on the back of her truck...so she climbed up there and I lined him up to her and she made it on.

Once shes on shes golden though. So we all got on and went for a stroll! 

Da fattie. I thought about riding Orianna but he needs exercise more, hes too comfortable in his marriage.


















SURPRISE IM TAKING YOUR PICTURE


















Our stroll was nice and uneventful at least. Faye managed to get Commander put away safely too so that was good.

So I did my good deed for the month and helped her...and for the most part I keep my cool...I was def pretty ****ed she took him out WITHOUT A HALTER ON THOUGH and kinda let her have it for that. I could get in SO MUCH trouble if he took out onto the road and got hit!

Sooo yeah! Fun adventures today!


----------



## Tazzie

Wow!! That is quite the day!! So when does Faye leave? :lol:


----------



## evilamc

Bleh becasue of all her heart issues and stuff I told her she could stay another month  Shes leaving May 1st. I just would feel TERRIBLE kicking out a dying person. And since I lost my job the extra board money helps...and I have more time to care for a 4th horse...but not long term...no way.


----------



## Tazzie

Ugh :sad: least she doesn't come out often? I agree though, no long term...


----------



## evilamc

Yeah, she gave me a check today for next months board and farrier LOL so she probably wont be back out this month  I feel good that I invited her and she had a good time though. Shes been going through a lot with her health so I think she appreciated out patience with her. I think shes moving him to the barn just down the road that does riding lessons and training though...she'll benefit from that soooo much.


----------



## Tazzie

It sure sounds like it! I'm glad she's planning to be at a place with lessons and people dedicated to helping new riders!


----------



## evilamc

I hooked up the trailer and loaded Jax up. I was going to park at my uncles a few miles down the road...then I discovered I can park at this little park not too far from his house and ride from there! Much better parking situation at the park then at my uncles.

All I can say is..man we had a WONDERFUL ride!!!!!!!! Jax was so amazing!!!! He was in working mode, marched forward the whole ride...didn't act stupid....not trying to act buddy sour...I was just so thrilled to have my Jax back!

Beginning of ride....nice low calm head! 









Are the clouds purdy or what?









Mane flowingggg in the wind


















When we got back I tied him to a post with my lunge line so he could graze some..he posed so majestically


















I'm THAT bad horse owner that does these things. Jax is used to my "bad horse owning" antics and puts up with it quite well









When we got home he of course dove right into the hay...head under net and all....had to make up for all those calories he burned!









You can follow along for some of our ride here  Camera didn't make it for the whole ride...and I cut it down a good bit.





I'm just sooooo happy with our ride today, I needed it!!!!!


----------



## Drifting

I so facepalmed at that design when you posted it.

Ugh your trails look great. I'm hoping to get a truck/trailer next year and if I do I"m totally coming to camp out in Ohio for a few days


----------



## evilamc

YAY THAT WOULD BE SO FUN!!!!!

Haaha my dad called me at 8am requesting I draw that for him to put on t-shirts! I find it amusing but I didn't come up wiht the idea I just draw what I'm asked for!


----------



## evilamc

Holy cow has Jax changed! I just found this pic from around when I first got him!










The color difference is just time of the year differences, he'll get dark again but MAN look how much hes changed in shape...his neck was so pathetic! <3 him hes such a hunkster now.


----------



## evilamc

We had such a fun day today!!!!!! It's Casey's birthday so we trailered down the road to the nice quiet spot to get a good ride in  AND I TOOK ORIANNAAAAA! Haven't ridden her in almost a month probably...I've never trailered her anywhere and I've never rode her with another horse! So it was going to be a test ride to see how she does....well she passed wtih FLYING colors! Shes such an awesome little mare, like nothing bothers her!

To start..she loaded right in..she paws in the trailer some but I ignore it and she stops...When we got to little parking lot she calmly got off and didn't have a care in the world about where we were. Let her have some nice fresh grass..then cleaned her up a little and got her tacked up. At mounting time it only took her TWO tries to line up to the block and she then stood like an angel while I mounted AND after I was on! SO HAPPY!

Once we were walking along, she stayed at a nice slower walk to stay with Rodeo...when I've ridden her alone she moves out a bit. It was so nice being able to actually chit chat while riding and not being 200 ft ahead lol! 





































Then the road was more gravelly in spots and that bothered her feet...and Rodeo's too  Both of them need their feet to get a little more conditioned to have hooves of steel like Jax. A little more then half way through I think the road was really started to get to poor Rodeo  He started falling behind some..Orianna was bothered but kept on going.

She was so soft in my hands though, was stopping so well for me when I asked..at one point I literally just dropped my reins and chatted and took pics and she just kept walking along.

See no hands!









We saw this ADORABLE mini! Look at dat mane!!!!!




































When we got back home Jax was NOT happy to have been left but was happy to have his friends back. Within minutes they were down at the hay stuffing their faces again lol!









Such a great great ride though  So happy to finally know how great Orianna is. Just need to get her feet in better shape and I'd say she'll be my go to horse when I know I'm riding with slower people LOL!!!!!


----------



## Tazzie

That looks like such a fun day!! I'm glad you got to try her out and see how she did! And that you have a horse that can hang with the slower crowd :lol:


----------



## Drifting

:loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower::loveshower:

Nothing beats a good ride day. Yours looked amazinnngggggggg.


----------



## Eagle Child

Subbing.  So glad you're able to get some riding in with friends and that Jax and Orianna are doing so great! I'm slowly getting back in shape. If it's not raining tomorrow I'm tagging along on a guided trail ride at the ranch. 

Blessings!


----------



## evilamc

Ohhhh how fun!! I wish I could go 

My boarder, Commander, may be moving to your place  Your BO called me yesterday as a reference lol!


----------



## evilamc

So I trailer 100 miles to a state park this morning to ride with a new person, shes in the mounted police! So cool. More on that later though.

SO MAD

Got home...I'm walking Jax over to put him out and I'm like weird Commander looks really close...Then he TAKES off chasing after Rodeo...so I'm like YOU MOTHER F******!!!!! The gates to his area, completely torn apart. My middle strand of electric? thrown all over the place. Poor Rodeo drenched in sweat from being chased around. Luckily it was drying so hopefully he got some kind of break. Who knows which one broke the fence for sure. Orianna is a little hussy and constantly flirts over the fenceline....then all of them engage in screaming and sometimes escalates to kicking/pawing through fence. This is 3rd time I've had to fix the gate/fence. This was the worst thats ever happened though. I mean how can I trust them now? Someones gooing to get hurt if it continues. So I messaged Faye and as politely as I could told her she had to move him tomorrow and I would reimburse her for the month of April's board she paid early. I just can't risk someone getting hurt and I'm tired of fixing the dang fence. 

She just says "Ok" pretty much, not really sorry...not worried about any of the horses well being..I swear she thinks I make the stuff up. Wish I was smart enough to record it. But not going to turn him out just for the sake of getting a video at this point. I'm done. 4 horses is too much for me....especially having one in private turn out...and its been nothing but a headache with their bickering and flirting over the fence line. 

I don't really care where she goes...but he has to go tomorrow. I'm done being nice. Being nice is going to get someone hurt. I'm probably going to be the one to move him but I don't even care! I'm just always mrs nice guy and I'm over it!!!!!










T-post bend over



























Not astronomical amounts of damage but still frustrating. Probably about $30 worth of stuff needed replaced. I don't have any spare t-posts at the moment to fix the two that got bent.

------------------------------------

Rant over

------------------------------------

So back to my ride!

I thought we were canceling our ride because she was tired from a 12 hour shift....then I realize 2 hours after she said cancel she said lets go! I had decided to relax in bed a little longer since I saw her message about canceling first lol! So we got off to a late start. I didn't leave my house till about 11...then 100 mile drive  So made it to the park about 12:45. She was already there, I apologized to have kept her waiting, drive took a little longer. She didn't mind though.

She brought her Belgium-X Red! Man is he a hunk!








His butt makes Jax' head look so small!!!










He was super cute and very well behaved. He and Jax kept trying to compete though lol so we moved out a bit. A little more then I wanted but thats ok we handled it. Only way to move forward with being braver is to get out of my comfort zone right?

Towards the end we decided to just let them have at it in this meadow....oh man..Jax was FLYING! GPS clocked him at 22mph. Anytime Red was catching up he kicked it up another gear lol! I finally got him to slow back down though. Before that we had cantered up a hill and Red was in front...lol his feet are so big and heavy he was throwing back stuff at Jax...Jax was not happy about that! He kept tossing his head at it like WTF DUDE!

She had all kinds of cool stories. She did a search and rescue, man was already dead but 4 wheelers couldn't get to his body so they sent the mounted unit. She was first to arrive on scene...so she had another officer...thats never rode before...hop on her horse with her and they took off to find the body. Once they found it they put him on the horse and strapped him down and she got back on and rode and got the body back to civilization. So crazy...I can't even imagine!

I didn't get many pics, due to Jax wanting to gogogo because I swear Red was egging him on haha!









He got a good work out though! He was a sweaty hairy mess when we got back to trailer...hair was literally just falling off in wet clumps. Sorry for bad pics, sun wasn't my friend 









You can see the hair just dangling from his belly









We chatted some after giving the horses water and brushing them off...Then a bunch of other riders made it back to the lot so we decided to head out, I had a long drive home!

Once home I let him enjoy a little grass while slowly walking back to paddock....and finding the disaster 









OH NO LOOSE HORSE OMGGGG!


----------



## Tazzie

I don't blame you one bit for kicking her out! I would not have put up with that for long, especially for someone who isn't a close friend. That horse sounds like he could be a danger to the other three, and he needs to go!

I am glad you had a good ride though!!


----------



## egrogan

Hope the move goes smoothly and glad you'll finally have peace in your backyard!


----------



## Drifting

Let us know how moving that horse goes! Fence breakers are the worst. I'm glad Stryder never took down fence, he just crawled under it.   

Those trails look awesome.


----------



## evilamc

Ha she hasn't contacted me yet today....I feel like she thinks its going to blow over and I'm going to let him stay till May like I originally was. NOPE! We're too close to the highway to deal with him breaking fences. What if he chased Rodeo or Jax through one of the perimeter fences and then they run into the highway?! NO NO NO!


----------



## evilamc

Ha! So she texted me....she found somewhere to move him. A friend of hers for 30 years has room for him to be with her retired mare and 2 donkeys. Could be interesting. I'm sure he'll try and claim the mare and we'll see what the donkeys do about it. Maybe she'll get lucky and it will work out...or maybe she'll finally realize her horse is a jerk.

Just have to go walk my friends puppy and then hopefully she'll be ready to move him over! Its about 30 minutes away, she was very kind and offered to pay me $40 to move him. I wasn't expecting that at all.

Ahhh peace at LAST! The 3 stooges get along so well....now to just get the outcast GONE!


----------



## Drifting

Aww, I always feel bad for the outcast. But jerk horses can be so difficult to keep. FREEDOM IS COMING!


----------



## evilamc

If I had a better set up, more room and better fencing I'm sure I could keep him fine...it just doesn't work out tbough with my set up.


----------



## evilamc

Hessss gone hessss gone!!!!!!

She texted me at like 2:30 saying "I'm on my way to the new barn now...can you just bring him here? Or do you need me to meet you?"

I'm like uhh what? You want ME to pack up your stuff AND your horse for YOU and drive to YOU? Well whatever. You'd probably be in the way anyways...so I said "Sure just get me the address!"

Sat around waiting about an hour and a half for the address.

Went out and packed up what little stuff she had.

Finallllllllly about 5 she texted me the address. So I went out and put MY halter and lead rope on him...because she didn't leave his here....................put him on the trailer and off we went! Was about 20 miles away, not a bad drive. Get there and she wont even get him off trailer or walk him to his new stall....so I had to, and hes all lookie and being pretty rude...new BO's are like "Ohhh hes so pretty!" Completely looking past how rude he was being. So good luck to them! She gave me $40 for moving him..then I reimbursed her for the month of April board she had paid in advance and off I went!!!!

Tractor Supply was on the way home so I stopped in  Picked up a bag of blue seal senior to see what Orianna thought of that! Its been so hard to get her to eat! Driving me nuts. Shes SUPER ADD about it and then SLOW SLOW SLOW! She gobbled this up pretty well...took one break to stare out the barn..then came back for round two and finished all but two bites..so I gave them to her like treats. WIN!


----------



## evilamc

"Don't mind us! Just checking out Commanders paddock since hes not here!" lol when I drove up they were all hanging in run in shed, dorks









NOM NOM NOM THIS IS PRETTY GOOD









ADD MOMENT BRB









DERP DERP









Oh hey theres still food here! Nomnomnom


----------



## Eagle Child

Commander was the jerk?? Er, ill mannered one?? :icon_rolleyes::lol:. Good thing she didn't try to bring him to my barn. Manager checks references and I'm sure she wouldn't have gotten a glowing report! So glad he's outta there and you can have some peace! :runninghorse2: :loveshower:


----------



## evilamc

Yeah. He called me and I did my best to not give her a terrible reference. He may still end up moving to your barn when theres an opening though. I think in a larger herd situation he would be better behaved. But with Rodeo and Jax being pretty submissive he just was able to be a giant bully.


----------



## Eagle Child

I hope he doesn't. We are getting a couple of other new horses in the next few weeks this spring and a couple of newer ones already there are trouble makers.


----------



## evilamc

Sorry...I do think he would be fine in a larger herd situation though. But where I moved him for her today looked perfect for her as long as he behaves. His mom would relaly benefit from the hands on help she could of got at your barn though! She needs lessons, bad.


----------



## evilamc

Been decently quiet here...

I'm slowly figuring out what Ori likes and doesn't like through trial and error with her feed. Picky little mare. Hopefully when she gets her teeth done Wednesday she may be more open to some stuff.

We got in a short ride earlier this week with Casey and Rodeo..I rode Jax and we left Rodeo in our dust  Poor Jax was coughing pretty bad though  I've been giving him smartbreathe supplement and hes getting better still not 100% though.









Yesterday I took Orianna out for our first solo ride trailering somewhere. We did 5 miles! She was soooo slowwwww at first....I got tired of it and put her to work and got her mind thinkin!

The boys got allll excited when they saw me hook up trailer









And then I got Orianna out and not them and their mood quickly changed.









Cutie


















Jax was very jealous when we got back lol....had to make sureee I knew he was still here and wanted to ride.









Attempting to help Orianna finish her dinner









Hes kinda a genius. Goes OVER the stall chain to lick bowl rather then under.









Oriannas feet still have ways to go but they're getting better. Today to try and prep for ride tomorrow I put on 6 layers of durasole with hair dryer...so kind of gave her a durasole..sole...lol!









Sharing is caring!









Casey's awesomeeeee husband was able to put the new gator on my easyboot glove for me  Jax' boots are size Rodeo needs so I said she could borrow them...well they happen to fit Orianna too! So going to use them tomorrow  I put them on her and let her wear them around some to get used to them.


----------



## evilamc

So yesterday was my birthday and today, Csimkunas' Rodeo turned 6! I think its fun we almost showed birthdays 

My Birthday Cake









Rode's Birthday mash!









He was nice and shared some mash with Jax and Orianna









Happy Birthday Boy!


----------



## knightrider

Oh yay! Today is my horse's birthday as well. He turned 12 today! I've had him for 11 years. But he didn't get a birthday mash. He got a day off, which I'm sure he didn't mind.


----------



## Tazzie

Happy birthday to both of you!! Looks like you both had a good one!


----------



## Drifting

Your Birthday?! Whaaa. I didn't get a notification of that. Pfft..


HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY


----------



## evilamc

Drifting said:


> Your Birthday?! Whaaa. I didn't get a notification of that. Pfft..
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY



Hahaha I have it turned off on facebook to notify  I'm weird! 

Thanks guys! Rodeo got the day off too because it was raining and gross all day  Pretty sure my guys appreciated his birthday mash though!


----------



## evilamc

So Rodeo's goofy and adorable:









As of last night C3 Grooming LLC is OFFICIALLY open! I started advertising in a few facebook groups and already have 10 new clients and quite a few more potential clients! I'm so excited! Pfft my ex boss told me "Good Luck".

Since the vet visited and kept going on about Jax weight I've been trying to work on it. I cut his hay pellets in half at feeding time (he only got a lb so now he gets 1/2 lb) and we've had two very good work out rides. 

Took him to a park in WV for first time...I thought he was going to pass out he was breathing SO hard after running up a pretty big hill!




He just wanted to keep on trucking though!!! I forced him to take a few breaks and tried to get him to slow it down but some days he just feels goooood and wants to move out.

Jax totally has a built in GPS. Since I had no idea where we were going and he was getting pretty winded from the hills I decided to call it a short ride and head back. I made a wrong turn..as we're walking down he stopped and turned around with such intent I decided to go with it to see what he was up to...Yeah he took me back to where I made a wrong turn LOL! So we made it back safely. Just before getting back to the truck we sunk into knee deep mud  He stayed pretty calm about it and got us through it though. Hes such a good boy where it counts. Sometimes he can be a total idiot and drive me insane but when it comes to safety you can't get much better!

Today we went over to Hocking Hills for the first time. Made plans to meet up with my friend. We both left around 10, and expected to meet up around 11:30. She texted me around 10:30 letting me now there was a wrecked semi so she was getting re-routed. I got a little lost myself thanks to using the wrong address but found my way and finally made it there by about 11:45. I took my time grooming Jax, then hopped on him to explore the campground some...no sign of my friend...so I hopped off and let him graze...rolled around to 1pm and she still wasn;t there..I had NO cell service so I couldn't call to find out if she was ok, still coming, how close? So I gave up and hopped on and hit the trails myself. I didn't have a map or ANY idea where I was going so I just followed the red trail lol! We eventually made it to the road...and I lost the trail by accident so just rode on the road back to the campsite.
































































He loves playing in the water everywhere we go. One of these days I'll make a video of ALL the videos I have of him playing in the water at different parks haha!





When we got back, my friends trailer was there but she wasn't  She ended up hitting the trails alone too. So I hung out for awhile to see if she'd make it back. I got bored so I hopped on Jax bareback with his lead rope as reins and rode him to the info booth to snap a pic of the trail map. I met a nice woman who was there camping and we chatted some. We exchanged numbers, she said she rides here often and would love for me to join her sometime! Her and her husband ride TWH too, would be so fun to ride with some gaited horses, I bet I'd learn a lot!

<3


----------



## evilamc

Hes getting so dark now too from shedding out 









Being silly at the trailer, my little chunkster!









Vet said he was a 7...not sure I completely agree with that but I'm not in denial about him being overweight. So we're working on it


----------



## Drifting

Woo hills! that'll get him in shape


----------



## evilamc

Drifting said:


> Woo hills! that'll get him in shape


Thats what I'm hoping! We're doing shorter rides right now so we don't over do it. But hes young and should be able to build back up pretty quickly!! He was in likeeee perfect shape before we moved  Our first year here getting everything set up and what not is so time consuming.


----------



## csimkunas6

evilmc is out of town, so I got to horse/house/dog sit while she was gone! The weather hasnt been bad, but hasnt been great. Today has been the nicest day, no humidity, no rain, and the suns out! Perfect temps! I decided to let the horses out on the spring grass for a little, while I went and picked up manure. They were NOT happy about me having them go back to theyre hay and off the grass at all! But they were pretty good considering, here are some pics of evilmc's Jax and Oriana, and my Rodeo


----------



## csimkunas6

And a few more....


----------



## evilamc

All the prettyyyy horses


----------



## evilamc

Man I haven't updated in forevaaaaaa

Everyone is doing well. 

My business is taking off a lot better then I could of imagined! Its very exciting. But because of this I've had less time to ride....well and it rains like EVERY DAY.

Poor Orianna got a pretty terrible trim on Tuesday when farrier came. So I'm going to attempt to get her fixed up myself.

Today I took Jax to a new park, Lake Snowden. Very pretty when we pulled up! Ride was going great till we got to a large water crossing. For the first time in the year and like 8 months I've owned him, he refused to go in water. I tried...for about 20 minutes or so on him. Then I gave up and decided to clear both our heads so we rode back to camp and rode around it some. Then I decided to go back. He was NOT happy the closer we got to it. Before he could even refuse to go, I jumped off and decided to try lunging him and getting him to go from the ground.

After about 45 minutes I gave up. I had a big stick as a whip....he was worked up in a sweat....and we got no where. I've come to the conclusion something just HAD to be wrong about the situation. He would never refuse like that on any other crossing. The whole time he was never MEAN about it either...just worried...and he wanted to try so hard for me to do it...but couldn't. He came so close but then he'd mis-step and get worried again.

So I got back on and back we went. He was feeling pretty full of himself....so we ended up cantering almost the whole way back.....and then when he wouldn't nicely walk to the trailer we cantered around the parking lot twice until he nicely walked to trailer.

For what we got to see, it was beautiful! And I got a pretty fun canter in  I think this was the best cantering we've ever done, we felt balanced and he kept a nice steady pace and I felt like I was actually moving with him. Sadly I didn't get it on camera. I turned off my camera when we went back to camp the first time since we were going to be walking around all the people....then forgot to turn it back on!






You can see our battle at the water crossing at like 3 min in or so


----------



## Tazzie

Yay for your business going so well!! That's awesome!

I'm glad you got out again though! Sorry he was a jerk about the crossing  Something must have been off about it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

And where is your updated video?!


----------



## evilamc

So heres Orianna being a dork in the water, sorry for the bad camera angle at first, it gets better!





Heres more of our ride but in super speed LOL!





I realized I never posted the video of her at rail trail a few weeks ago!! Shes so stinkin cute!

























Hehe and hair updates for me....This one was before going to Boston....I had some free time at work so I dyed my hair









Then all made up and purdy









Casey got this pretty cute pic of Jax and I...ignore me looking like a slob









Jax saying no way to that water crossing


----------



## Drifting

That's great that your business is taking off so well!! I wanna trail ride with you. Must. Get. Trailer! (and something to pull it with)


----------



## evilamc

Thennnn last weekend friends got married...so of course I redyed my hair...then even curled it!









I literally own no fancy clothes...so I wore my wedding dress to their wedding LOL! Luckily its just a cute dress from Macy's so not a normal wedding dress.

When I took Orianna to Smoke Rise I learned how impatient she is in the trailer when we had to wait at the gas station for my friend...









Shes lucky shes so cute









We saw goats!









This is what Jax does after eating....Guess he thinks one day he'll be able to move stuff to himself with his mind.









It wasn't really that warm but finally wasn't raining....so I gave the kids MUCH NEEDED baths! First baths of the year!


















Since it was only in the high 50's I put coolers on them to help them dry.









And this is why I don't waste my time and money blanketing over the winter. People think I'm cruel...I think Jax is cruel..to blankets.


----------



## evilamc

Haha just remembered I took this video..hes such a happy boy <3<3


----------



## evilamc

Woot I managed to sneak away from work for a quick ride today  Was going to ride a little longer but after being lectured by a neighbor about road riding I just turned around and went home. I was bad and let Jax canter back to the main road then do a good flat walk the whole way home. I just wasn't in the mood to fight him to make him dog walk.....and needed to get back to work. When we got home he tried to rush down the driveway so I DID correct that. No rushing back to trailer.


----------



## Drifting

I am sure its in this post but I've had a few beers and don't remember, and am too lazy to look. You're using a gopro right? helmet attachment?

Looks like a fun ride


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Awww his canter is so cute!!


----------



## evilamc

I have a I've a jvc adixxion , similar to go pro but little cheaper for same quality  then yes mounted to my helmet. I always feel like a dork with it on around people but oh well!

He has such expressive ears cantering  always listening to me then having fun!


----------



## evilamc

Also there was a few features I liked more about the jvc then GoPro at the time I was buying. It's able to connect to my phone wirelessly, I like that it has the little review screen on it, things you have to pay more for with GoPro. Because it's not as popular there aren't as many specialized toys for it but it uses the same mounting hardware as most cameras so you can find what you need. I have this cool flexible mini tripod for it too, for mounting t on fences...I have a chest mount but haven't tried it.


----------



## csimkunas6

That looked like such a fun ride!! I think Rodeo would have been at a full gallop to try to keep up with Jax though. Not too much longer, and we'll be actually "riding" together! lol


----------



## evilamc

So I was going to ride today..but I'm so exhausted from yesterday I just don't have it in me to haul anywhere.

yesterday I got up at 7:10...fed all animals by 7:45...made my hot chocolate/coffee and was out the house by 7:50. I drove an hour and 20 minutes to my in-laws...getting there about 9:10. Got to sit and talk with them some...then had to unload all my grooming stuff! Once a month I pack up shop and go to their place to groom dogs. Had everything set up about 9:40...First dog shows up 9:45...then I'm pretty much grooming the 6 dogs I had till 5:10. Once done, I got packed up and went inside to chat a little more and relax...of course that turned into chatting for WAY longer then planned!!! Finally left at 6:10...Grab Wendys on my way home so get home about 7:30...Stuff my face as fast as I can and go outside to feed horses, put out hay and muck...Got back in about 8:30...

Whew it was a day!!!!! But I made great money so worth it...and at least its only once a month.

So instead of riding today I'm going to take the dogs into the woods with me to finish clearing the trail i started down to the creek  I got caution tape to use as markers since its easy to get turned around back there! The dogs loveee playing in the creek....so I'll have to give them a bath afterwards...but then maybe tomorrow I can try riding it if I get a good path in!


----------



## evilamc

Well dogs had a blast! Raynor got so gross. So glad I have a shop at my house to clean him up after!























































Andddd all clean and fluffed back up  Hes going to be Sully from Monsters Inc in two weeks for a humane society event so I'm keeping him all fluffy for that.









He's passsssed out now!


----------



## evilamc

Holy cow so I have LOTS of updates!!!!!!

Firstly, Rodeo moved out  Miss him! Butttt his mom got an amazing opportunity to manage a farm that just went under new ownership! So I'm very happy for her!

The day I moved Rodeo, I actually shaved a mini pony at the same farm 









They thought I was kidding when I asked if they wanted me to leave a star


















So that was fun  Little AJ feels much better without all that hair too!

I've also been getting to have some fun coloring dogs!


















I attended a humane society event, with a Disney themed costume contest...was great advertisement! Made Raynor and Dandylion Mike and Sully.









Raynor was a hit!









Dandy wasn't impressed with her eyeball though









I've also been doing TONS of dog boarding! Jax made friends with one dog I had in 









I've finally been getting some more riding in too! We went back to hocking hills and Jax gave Holly lots of smooches!









We had such a great ride. We were playing at the water, at first the girls just stared at Jax like he was dumb as hes splashing his heart out....Then Holly decided to join in! Missy still felt they were dumb kids. After a lot of splashing...Jax started playing in the sand, next thing I know he was going down so I hopped off with ninja-like reflexes lol! He got a little roll in (luckily not all the way over with saddle on) and got back up. Right after I got back on Holly decided to go down IN THE WATER!!!! My poor friend got soaked!!! Her phone also got ruined  Butttt was still a great ride, we did a little over 13 miles!









I've been able to get Jax and Orianna out together some too! Orianna just follows in like his every foot step, its super cute. I absolutely love this mare, she never acts up! Jax on the otherhand was a nutcase that ride. I decided to try a ration balancer with soy again...it just looked SO GREAT....Yeah no he because a spooky lunatic so he got switched right back off that!!


----------



## evilamc

So...I've got goats now too...









Nicole, the horned one, and Charley without  I'm "borrowing" them from my friend who breeds them. I need help clearing some areas so I'm fattening them up for her till they're old enough to be bred! Then I'll give them back and maybe get two more. Goats are..fun...Lol I had to redo some of my fencing so they could have a pen. Weeds had grown up so bad though that the fence barely shocked...So one afternoon I went to town pulling weeds along the fenceline.


















I'm now covered in poison ivy on my hands and face  Oh well it was worth it. The fence HURTS now! I got shocked a few times by accident and each time it was stronger lol. Since it was so weak before the goats were like HEHEHE LOOK AT US! and would just hop back and forth through it. Well once I had it "fixed" I grabbed them and literally held there face to the fence and let it shock their nose. Yeah they don't go near it now, it bites hard.

I plan on moving them around and staking them out/using my portable corral...but for now......








They're keeping AJ company! The mini I shaved before ended up moving in with me! The new owners of the farm decided they didn't want to board minis. I've known his mom since I moved here so now hes here with me! It really works out though because they literally live two minutes away! They're VERY helpful people and so sweet. They're already talking about buying a roundpen if I have somewhere for them to put it! I'm like "YES I CAN MAKE SOEMWHERE TO PUT A ROUND PEN!!!!!!" I've been wanting one since we moved in but can't afford it!









They're getting along really well! I'm leaving the goats with him for a week or so, so they can get bonded. As of right now I'm keeping the goats leads on them, they aren't chained to anything though, just makes it easier to catch them if they do decide to get out. Ocne they're more bonded I think I'll be able to trust them to stay with AJ. Aj moved in last Friday, hes settling in really well though. Jax LOVES him! His mom was pretty worried about him being so close to my big horses...then when she saw how curious and friendly Jax was being with him I think it made her feel better about it. 

They have a lot of work ahead of them though


----------



## evilamc

Saturdayyyyy I went berry picking with a friend! Then she said she would love to try going riding! She hasn't rode in over 10 years but would like to start again.

So I loaded up both horses and we drove 40 minutes to my other friends house, I already had plans to ride with her and she has a little arena  So it helped me give friend a little lesson then we went on a short trail ride.








I don't know how many times I can say it but I LOVE Orianna and she is a total saint. She took SUCH good care of my friend!!!!! My friend could not believe how sweet she was. We gave her a quick run down on how to steer, go and stop, then had her practice steering through obstacles and what not in the arena. They did great!! Can't wait to get her riding more, she said she really had a great time 









My friend (whos house we went to) has this BEAUTIFUL view on a trail behind her house 

OH OH

Yesterday I made this dog:









Into this:









Anddddd he has a giant bubble butt...poor guy









So lately, Jax has been becoming more and more of a problem child. I've been letting him get away with too much. For example: He learned he can just walk through his stall guard. One day in a panic he ran through it...after that he learned he could just walk right through it whenever he wanted. So while he was eating, he would constantly walk through it (busting snaps) to go check on everyone else. So Saturday morning I locked him in with an actual gate. He spent about 20 minutes barging into the gate...getting no where. He finally decided to respect it. So then I put up his stall guard, and made him stand there respectfully for about 5 minutes or so while I did stuff around barn. He then got let out, when I wanted him let out.

Sunday I decided I've had it and boot camp starts now. So yesterday we did our first ground work session. I didn't have camera on in beginning when he was really having some attitude but you can see some of it.





I'm amazed though, I planned on taking him riding today and figured it was going to be another fight trying to rate his speed the whole time. Nope. One lesson later and I have my respectful horse again. We walked along at a nice speed on loose rein pretty much the entire ride. I only had to correct him 2-3x. Towards the end he was getting a little agitated. He has a VERY good internal GPS. Well the loop we were on, kinda rode parallel to the way we rode out towards the end. So he was getting fiesty because he SWORE I was taking him the wrong way. "MOM THE ROAD WE'RE SUPPOSED TO BE ON IS OVER THERE". Once we came out of woods and magically appeared at trailer he let out a huge sigh and relaxed.



















Of course we got kind of lost...and as we're lost trying to figure out way home (I just kept following the white markers!) A storm starts rolling in.








I figured as long as we follow markers we would eventually find our way back to the trail that leads to camp...and we did lol! It was my first time riding here so I didn't know where the heck to go...neither did Jax until we got to where we were riding parallel to the way we rode out..thats when he started recognizing things/smells.

We made it back safe and sound though. Hes such a handsome young man.









I was very pleased with our ride though and how well he did/respected me. Little ground work goes a long way! I'm going to try and work in the pasture at least twice a week on Clinton's riding exercises though. Its hard to do them on the trail sometimes because they're so narrow/the footing isn't always ideal.

Whew...so I think I've got you all caught up now.

Orianna is amazing

Jax is a brat but in bootcamp and already improving

I have two goats now

Rodeo moved and I now have the mini, Aj, boarding with me...who used to board where Rodeo moved to

I've been coloring puppies and working miracles


----------



## egrogan

PHEW! I'm tired for you. Sorry about the poison ivy. I have really horrible biting/stinging insect allergies, and I've found the over-the-counter Benadryl cream works miracles for me. Better than anything else I've tried, but have to buy the real name brand stuff, not the imitation versions. It's supposed to be great on poison ivy too, which luckily I have not experienced since I've lived here. (As a rather crude tangent, when I was in high school our "cool" party spot was on the local golf course, which was surrounded by woods. One girl drank a little too much, used the bathroom in the woods, and the talk of the school that Monday was where on her body she ended up with poison ivy  OUCH!)


----------



## evilamc

Haha yeah, I have a pretty busy life! From Thursday-Saturday I had SIX dogs here for boarding!!!! Then my two dogs...2 cats...2 goats..2 horses...and 1 mini! When my husband tries to add things to my already long "to do" list I get quite cranky! 

Ha I've been building dividers for my outdoor kennel stalls too








The corners aren't perfect but my first time cutting 45 degrees with a power hand saw. We don't have a table saw  Pretty proud of them, built all by myself!

Heres the first one installed









Two more to install for now...just have to find time!

Had to burn boxes too lol









Oh and I'm making these super cute concrete stepping stones!








First few didn't come out that well...but they look so cute leading up to my shop! I need to take a picture of that  Still need to make like.....10 more....just ran out out of quickrete and haven't gone to buy more yet!!


----------



## evilamc

So Raynor got a new haircut









Anddd then we bought this new baby!!!!









Baby Sona isn't so sure about Jax









But hes madly in love with fluff.









Being cute


















Last week I decided to trailer to the park and ride home. Rode Jax home then Orianna back to the trailer. Its crazy how different they feel!!! Orianna is much more animated in her movement but SLOWWWWWW!


----------



## evilamc

So today was interesting.

Made plans with a friend to meet up at 11am at Salt Fork State Park....81 miles away. Plans slightly changed and meet up time changed to 1030am....no biggie.

Well yesterday the lock for her trailer door broke so shes been calling around like crazy trying to find part to get it fixed.

Still did not have it fixed this morning  But was determined to ride. She said she thought she could make it there by 11:30-12.....well turned into 12....I made it about 10:20...so I said screw it I'll just go for a short ride and meet her back.

Got Jax all tacked up...Look at his BEAUTIFUL NEW SADDLEEEEEEE!!









11:45 I get text that she still hasn't left yet, trying to find another trailer to borrow, so at this point (shes 1.5 hr away too) I figure shes not even going to make it! So I just decide to enjoy myself.






















































Well we make it back to trailer, and person parked next to me goes "Are you Alicia?" Why yes...yes I am! So we were supposed to be meeting up with another group of people, but I had no idea who they were....and was told they had a white truck and white stock trailer....when I got to campground out of the 50+ rigs there over half were white on white....LOL. Well whats sad is I literally saw them pull up next to my trailer just as I left to go ride by myself. So we introduced ourselves...Friend still hadn't made it...said another hour to go..so I said what the heck I have enough time...so we ended up going down a different trail for about 25 minutes....then came back up. Was nice getting to chat some. I needed to get home to take care of boarding dogs...but friend said she was almosttt there...so I decided to wait so I could meet her new horse. 30 minutes later she gets there! Her new guy was sooooo cute! I'm sad we didn't get to ride together but at least I got to meet the other people and we're now facebook friends and want to plan a camping trip  So that will be fun!

After riding Jax was a sweaty muddy boy!









This campground was pretty high tech! It had hoses for washing your horses after riding! So I got him all cleaned up before heading home! He was a bit of an airhead the first mile or so of our ride but once he settled down we had such a great time.


----------



## evilamc

Can't believe I haven't posted all summer. I fail at journals.

News:
Goats went back home
Mini is doing great alone in his paddock
Orianna's feet are slowly improving
Puppy is growing up too fast!
We rode in a parade for the first time!
Got lost at a park....never going back.
Rode at Csimkunas' barn!
I've finally cantered Orianna - And its WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cantered Jax today for the first time without stirrups!

Pretty girlie









Took her out last weekend with a medium size group. She's such an angel! No rushing or fussing...just a sweet happy girl.









While the other one.....is still dorky as possible.









He gets SO jealous when I take her not him. Cries the whole time lol!









Taken on my ride with Csimkunas!









And she looks amazingggg after just having her new baby 









Did a small local event to advertise my business...got to paint up someones mini 









Took them both to a parade to advertise! Gave Orianna adorable candycorn legs  Neighbor rode her and I rode Jax. Both horses did AMAZING!!!!!


















For Halloween I took the pups to a costume contest  We won 2nd place, which got us 3 bags of dog food and entered in for Rural Kings grand prize of $500. I donated the bags of food to a local shelter 









Andddd some videos for fun 

Jax.....what I put up with if I leave ANYTHING in reach of him





We went to park I had a bad experience at last time I went....decided to give it one more shot. Ya got lost in the rain, never going back.





Jax has become quite the master at navigating through obstacles 





Anddd this is from today! Some gaiting....cantering...and me messing with them at home LOL!


----------



## evilamc

Had a GREAT new years day ride at the local rail trail! Took my mom riding and two friends came along. Mom is a VERY beginner rider but Orianna took care of her 





I'm so excited to report that in May I get to do a gaited horse clinic with Ivy Schexnayder! Im taking both horses too! My good friend is going to ride Orianna in it for fun and I'll ride Jax! Its a three day clinic, first time traveling with the horses like this  Prettyyyy excitedddddd! Since I only have a bumper pull trailer we're renting a hotel for the stay. Hopefully the horses will do well being stalled all night for the clinic.


----------



## evilamc

This morning Jax was allllll into his morning scratches. He cracks me up! 

http://youtu.be/zZ6NhOkHQKs


----------



## evilamc

It didn't embed when I posted from mobile  weird!


----------



## weeedlady

Thanks for posting Alicia. I spent part of my boring work day catching up on your thread. Love both your horses. 
I remember when you were thinking about buying Orianna..I told you to get her, and if it didn't work out I would take her off your hands, lol.
Guess that's not happening, is it?


----------



## evilamc

weedlady said:


> Thanks for posting Alicia. I spent part of my boring work day catching up on your thread. Love both your horses.
> I remember when you were thinking about buying Orianna..I told you to get her, and if it didn't work out I would take her off your hands, lol.
> Guess that's not happening, is it?


Nope! I love her! You're welcome to ride her sometime though  I saw on Tazzie's post you're going to Equine Affaire! Hopefully we get to see you there! Im one of Izzie's escorts lol!

Haven't been riding too much, pretty much anytime its NOT raining I'm working! Not fair.

Got both horses out the other day though, let my boarder ride Orianna. Jax was such a goofball at the trailer with her. I don't know why she puts up wtih him!





Then this morning they wouldn't move out of my way to put out hay! I swear...if they EVER spook at 4wheelers...





Hopefully we'll have some fun riding adventures soon! Im so looking forward to my 3 day clinic in Midland OH with Ivy S!


----------



## weeedlady

[MENTION=50273]Alecia I saw that you are coming to Columbus and I will make it a point to try to run into you and Tazzie.
I will be working at the Ohio Horseman's Council booth on Friday morning from 9 to 11. If you are free at that time, stop by. 

I would love to ride your mare sometime, or just ride with you guys. I've got a trailer now, and I've made a lot of progress with Raven so we are ready to perhaps meet you somewhere in the middle as we had discussed a year or so ago.

I'll talk to you in Columbus and hopefully we can plan something.


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh Yay! Thats AWESOME you got your own trailer! Nothing beats the freedom that comes with you have a trailer. We'll be there all day Saturday, from like 8am till 8pm I think? Im going to drive up that morning, Katie is driving over the night before. I'll PM you my contact info


----------



## PoptartShop

They are soooo cute.


----------



## evilamc

I abused Jax tonight and kicked the ball at him a few times. Clearly hes deathly afraid of it.

@PoptartShop Thankkkk you! Ive NEVER had a horse that has as much personality as Jax. Sometimes I hope he'll grow out of it (hes only 7) but then I wonder if I'd get bored. Im just fortunate Orianna puts up with him! Shes slowly been coming out of her shell in the year I owned her 

Yesterday I trailered to my friends to ride with her. She picked up a new horse last week so this was Jax' first time meeting her. Needless to say, she was NOT impressed with him. She went after him twice. The second time she almost double barreled us! For some reason horses just always hate him, I wasn't letting him crowd her space or annoy her in any way...but she hated him. Luckily he was able to hop out of the way fast enough both times she came at him. First time we were turning to go down into water, He was going before her and she apparently didn't approve. Second time, we were coming up STEEP hill out of water. I let her go first and made him wait till she was at the top to go...He hopped up the hill and she turned so fast and bucked at us! Craziness.



























My friend in pink is on the horse that HATED him.



















Right as we started heading home from ride it started to absolutely DOWNPOUR! We all got soaked. I ended up putting him in one of their stalls for a little bit to let the rain die down some before going home.









He helped himself to a little hay

Thennnn today I PARALLEL parked my trailer  I was too tired to park it last night so did it this morning. The loggers have left a GIANT mess of my parking area. Waiting for them to come back when it dries up to fix it. So I've BEEN parking my trailer next to my horse fence, but it was kind of in the way there for my customers. So today I decided to try and parallel park it in between a giant tree stump and a hole where a tree stump used to be. Got it in perfectly in one shot! Was pretty proud of myself. 








I could have backed it up like 3 more feet but better safe thn sorry I guess when I'm parking it in front of where a tree stump used to be and the hole just got filled...so may not be settled yet. Its so much better there though, so happy!


----------



## csimkunas6

> Yesterday I trailered to my friends to ride with her. She picked up a new horse last week so this was Jax' first time meeting her. Needless to say, she was NOT impressed with him. She went after him twice. The second time she almost double barreled us! For some reason horses just always hate him, I wasn't letting him crowd her space or annoy her in any way...but she hated him. Luckily he was able to hop out of the way fast enough both times she came at him. First time we were turning to go down into water, He was going before her and she apparently didn't approve. Second time, we were coming up STEEP hill out of water. I let her go first and made him wait till she was at the top to go...He hopped up the hill and she turned so fast and bucked at us! Craziness.


Not true! Rodeo loves Jax!!!


----------



## evilamc

csimkunas6 said:


> Not true! Rodeo loves Jax!!!


True, he and Orianna are the ONLY ones!


----------



## Tazzie

Poor Jax! Izzie just hates any horse near her, particularly when I'm riding. Not Jax's fault I ride an alpha mare haha! I am curious what Peppy would do, but she isn't always sweet either. Maybe Cliff's new horse?!


----------



## evilamc

Tazzie said:


> Poor Jax! Izzie just hates any horse near her, particularly when I'm riding. Not Jax's fault I ride an alpha mare haha! I am curious what Peppy would do, but she isn't always sweet either. Maybe Cliff's new horse?!


Hahaha will be interesting to see what Cliff's new horse does! I told my friend next time I'll bring Orianna and said "Watch, I guarantee she wont be as mean to Orianna as she was to Jax!"

Orianna likes to flirt though, even with the girls, maybe thats why they all like her? Shes a little hussy.


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL that's funny, reminds me of how Redz can't stand other horses. :lol: He's like, 'BACK OFF.' When I go riding with my friend & her horse, Redz will have that peppy TB walk like, strutting his stuff like he's a stud or something. It's quite funny. When her horse catches up to him, Redz is like OH YEAH BUDDY? WANNA RACE? LOL. I'm like calm down Redz, you're not on the track anymore. You don't have to hate everyone hahah. He just turned 24...he is still not over it. :rofl:

He is sooo cute. 
Glad you got to ride though before it started pouring like crazy!


----------



## evilamc

Poor Orianna, today while working in my shop I could hear her screaming at Jax for being annoying. I should of gone out and taken video.

Instead, when I went to clean stalls they were doing this:

















Such love birds. At least someone loves him I guess.

Sunday we had such an awesome ride!!!!! A friends husband really wanted to try a gaited horse and is thinking of trying to buy one, so I let him ride Orianna. We rode around their farm, his wife, their 3 kids and 2 other friends all went along. Their horses couldn't really keep up with mine but he LOVED it! At the end everyone took a turn on Ori to see what gaiting is like lol. Jax is a little harder to ride so I only let my two friends hop on him. The kids loved Ori, thought it was so neat feeling.

The views around their farm were BEAUTIFUL! It was such a good work out for my two as well! Some BIG hills!!!!






















































And....their sexy pose after riding









Love them.


----------



## evilamc

So my friend's husband that rode Ori last week ended up buying another friends TWH  Hes LOVING him for the most part! They're having a little trouble at home, but I think Hank is just adjusting. Also I don't think hes a very confident horse yet and since hes a TWH he out walks their other horses....and ends up by himself...which then makes him nervous. I told his dad it will get better as he gets used to him and gains confidence!

We rode together last weekend, and thats when they officially bought Hank! 

I rode Orianna since shes a little slower...but she was feeling GOOD and moving out! She had a blast!









My sweet girlie  I can't believe how lucky I am to have found her!









The love birds  Their play house is still holding up well!









Thennnnnnnn Saturday I decided to go to a fun little "trail challenge" clinic at the trainer's farm that my friend has her horses at. The obstacles really werent THAT extreme but carrying the stick wtih the trash bag was quite scary to Jax! So now I know we need to work on carrying flags  He really didn't have any trouble with any other obstacles though, proud momma! I also couldn't believe how GOOD and PATIENT he was in the arena....his trailer loading was a whole nother story though.

I had to borrow my friends trailer because I was putting bed liner down on my trailers floor and it wans't done yet.








Needless to say he was NOT impressed with it.

After a 10 min or so fight at home I finally got him on....








But then trying to LEAVE ended up in a 40 minute struggle and ending up needing help from trainer. At least I was somewhere I COULD get help.

I had told the trainer alll about how BADDDDDDD Jax is...then after the clinic lunch break I ended up hopping on him bareback in just his halter and rode around her farm...I told her "This is my demon pony I was telling you about" She said "Oh yeah he looks TERRIBLEEE!" lol








Such a good boy.

Sticking his tongue out at how easy the obstacles are.









One obstacle was pool noodles sticking out on the side, horse had to walk inbetween them and noodles rubbed horses sides. He tried to eat the noodles, then knocked them over...brat. He was not scared of them one bit thats for sure!


----------



## evilamc

Then todayy we rode at Dillon State Park! Jax thought it was so fun having a horse that actually kept up with him! He even let Hank LEAD some! Usually he HATES following other horses because they're too slow.






Being a super handsome super model

















Never seen a horse be so happy to be back on HIS trailer.

Cuteness ears


















BFF with Hank









Doing Jax dorky things


















After ride pose


----------



## evilamc

Everyone all lined up!

Cookie is so cuteeee 









Happy boy to be back home!








"Stop taking pics mom and get me off"

My awesome new herculiner floor! Floor mats still go on top but this protects my aluminum floor from Jax pee


----------



## evilamc

Got both ponies out for a short short ride! Let my boarder ride Orianna, we both rode bareback  Her mom was scaredddd to let her ride bareback but finally agreed.


















When we got back we bathed both horses! First baths of the season yay!

Jax looked SO shiny!


















Goofy face









Gettin all purdyyyy









Shes such a good mare


















I originallyyyyy was going to go on csimkunas big trail ride...but ended up not being able to because a dog boarder had to come at 1pm to pick up I've decided starting May I'm going to do "Summer" hours on Sunday. Drop offs/Pick ups have to be between 8-930am or 5-730pm...and no grooming on Sundays! That way I don't end up missing out on rides all summer long! If they HAVE to pick up between the "closed" hours then my husband will check them out if Im not home. Other places do it though so I am too. I deserve to have some fun this summer! Boarding dogs is good money but a 24/7 job  I talked to my neighbors daughter and shes going to help out some for a little cash! So that will make my life easier on weekends if I want to ride.

Can't wait for all the summer riding! Need to get my fat ponies in SHAPE! Going for a ride tomorrow with a few friends. Going to Lake Snowden, last time I took Jax here I COULD NOT get him across this one water crossing. It was a MESS! I have a video a few pages back of it. I went two weeks ago on Orianna though and it was MUCH cleaner/nicer...so will be interesting to see if Jax remembers it (has a VERY good memory).

Ori is a bad girl and rolled 30 seconds after her bath


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh my boarder snapped this pics of us  Lol privacy reasons I colored over her daughter 










Jax is SO wide omg


----------



## seabiscuit91

Sooo.... I literally just binged read this ENTIRE journal.... at work.... :lol::lol::lol:
Seriously, from back when you started in DC! Hahah,

I love it! Can't wait to see what you guys get up to next! Both horses are GORGEOUS!


----------



## PoptartShop

Jax is so cute and so big!  I love it! I bet he was super comfy for the little one too!


----------



## evilamc

seabiscuit91 said:


> Sooo.... I literally just binged read this ENTIRE journal.... at work.... :lol::lol::lol:
> Seriously, from back when you started in DC! Hahah,
> 
> I love it! Can't wait to see what you guys get up to next! Both horses are GORGEOUS!


Awww thanks!! We're kinda boring sometimes but I try to get some cute videos and pics of them  Taking Jax for a ride today with some new horses, hopefully he does well! He usually does unless a SLOW horse insists on being in front of him. He gets SO ****y if slow horses are in front of him.

Jax is VERY comfortable! Love riding him bareback! My boarder loved Orianna too, shes much more narrow and has some withers but is still quite comfy. I sometimes will ride both, back to back...its so weird switching because how differently they're built and how differently they move! Yes they're both TWH but they both move SO differently.


----------



## evilamc

We had a BLAST today! So I haven't taken Jax back to this park in LITERALLY A YEAR! Last time I went, I could not get him across a water crosing at the very beginning! Video a few pages back of it.

Well today he did it! He was a little nervous as we approached but as soon as he got closer and saw the other horses being ok with it he was fine with it too!

Comparison shot from when he refused it last year to how much cleaner it looks this year.









We got to play in the water! You can take them swimming here too but friends weren't interested in that today...I for see this becoming my go to play this summer though! Its only 40 minutes away.









Pretty much the whole ride you follow along the lake  So pretty!









Love his mane in this one


















"Mom you talk too much"









My cutie patootie LOL









He did so well today. We rode with 3 other horses, all gaited! First time riding with an all gaited group! Was so cool how everyone actually kept up! Towards the end they seemed to slow down some though but Jax kept trucking along. We didn't actually do much gaiting, just some up hills...and a tiny bit of cantering. One friend was on her coming 3 year old so shes still taking it easy with him and not asking for much yet. Jax led most of the way...we did let the baby lead for a little, work on his confidence and work on Jax following. Jax wasn't thrilled about it but he wasn't a monster either.

Hes getting a lot better about following as long as the horse walks out. If you put a horse that drags along in front of him though it makes the ride miserable for me. I pretty much always end up leading though, its his favorite place to be and he always sets a great pace...and never seems to get tired LOL!


----------



## evilamc

So I've taken my time to update about the 3 day clinic we did. It was an ABSOLUTE BLAST! I learned SO SO much.

To start, both horses traveled so well to get there and settled in pretty much immediately.








I painted Jax legs red and blue and Orianna's pink and purple. It helps show the difference in the gaits and how there legs are moving on video!

So Thursday night, we got there about 8:30. We got them unloaded and walked them around some in the indoor, said hi to everyone. Then got them settled in their stalls with hay bags and water and headed our hotel. It was cold and wet, we were happy to get warmed up.

We get there about 9am Friday. My lesson was at 11 and my friends was at 12. We each got individual 1 hour lessons with Ivy. It was again another coldddd and wet day...wth its May! So we bundled up and tried to stay warm and dry the best we could.

Well we got them fed at the trailer and groomed up, I tacked up Jax and she put Orianna away. Didn't think much of it. Well it was the worst idea EVER. Once we got in the indoor they WOULD NOT STOP CALLING TO EACH OTHER. Everytime I got Jax mind off the little ***** and focusing on me again she'd start calling out to him again!!!! So Becca had to bring Ori in the ring and hold her the whole time I had my lesson....then I had to hold Jax in there while she had hers. I was pretty embarrassed 

Excited for our first lesson!

















Becca forgot something so I got to hold Ori while on Jax, so we practiced ponying 

Well he had to give her some love first...


















Ponying went well! Then Becca stole her back









They're watching and learning









Being impatient while watching Ori's lesson


















Snuggles













So in my first lesson, we showed Ivy our issues. Jax is VERY inconsistent, likes to rush...and paces and trots.

Ivy rode most of the hour and really focused on RELAXING, learning to put his head DOWN rather then high headed and tense and just staying at a more consistent speed. Really wasn't asking for gaiting, but was asking for head down and slowwww not rushing. Anytime he gave a few nice steps of what she asks for, she stops and praises and lets him relax and soak it in. We also tried her bit, he was super chompy in it. He did reach down with it better but I hated how chompy he was. I think he really prefers bits with rollers. But figured I'd try it on day two as well just to see if he calmed down with it.





Orianna on the other hand...who in my mind is PERFECT...is far from it  I never realized she was doing a stepping pace and she was so dead set in it too. Ivy HATED her s-hack, she was stiff as stiff can be and determined to continue pacing. Ivy tried using a jump...and poles to break up her pace. It worked some...but not as well as she hoped it would.


----------



## evilamc

DAY TWO!
Again we got there about 9am and did our morning routine.

My second lesson




We continued where we left off yesterday, Jax is a SMART boy and quick learner so we made pretty good progress! Ivy again rode MOST of the hour, but I got to work with him for the last 15 minutes or so. Again working on relaxing, lowering his head and consistent speed. He LOVES to do this UGLY little hop into a pace/canter when you ask for speed, so we were breaking him of that as well. We wanted him to nicely step up into a faster gait...no hopping!

I don't have video of Orianna's second lesson, but it again was pretty bad  I think Ivy was just about ready to give up on her. All the poles in the arena were not reallllly breaking up her pace. She suggested saddle fit may be the issue. Both horses go in treeless saddles (Iunderstand that treeless aren't always perfect) but have never had sore backs or shown discomfort in them. She also noted how stiff she is and locked up in her shoulders  So she started working on some shoulder exercises to take a break from the poles.

After our lessons, it was actually DECENT out so we decided to take a stroll around the neighborhood! Shortly into the ride I offered to let Becca try out Jax! He was being a good boy so didn't see any harm in it  




























Needless to say, I don't think she ever wants to ride him again LOL! He was somewhat of a rushy drunk brat for her. He likes to test new riders and I don't think she was expecting that! I guess I make riding him look easy usually  Its always so weird for me to go from him to Ori though, she feels so much smaller and moves SO different! Over all though both did great! It was nice to get them out and relax.

So that night I got on my laptop and re-watched some of my acupressure DVDS I have and had a plan to work on Ori in the morning! Hopefully loosen her up some.


----------



## evilamc

DAY THREE!!!

Our lastttttt day! Started as usual.

In today's lesson, we started inside, picking up where we had left off. Jax was doing pretty well though so we got to go OUTSIDEEEEEE and practice on the road some! WAHOO! Jax has never been GREAT at riding in rings, in the almost 3 years of owning him hes only been in a ring maybe 10x. Over all he did VERY well though, I was pretty proud of him. 

Outside he cracked me up though. Going AWAY from home he acted like a drunk....but coming back he was WORK MODE WORK MODE! We didn't let him RUSH but we got nice relaxing slow gaiting! It was magical! On this day we rode in a myler level 2 loose ring snaffle. He did much better in it..like I said, he loves his rollers!

Then after my lesson, we got to go play in the OBSTACLE COURSE! It was still a bit wet but dry enough to walk around in! It was SO MUCH FUN!!!! Jax was a bit nervous about a few but Orianna was a PRO! Then he'd follow her through what he didn't like lol!


















He didn't want to hold still up there I was so scared he was going to jump off!
























Watched Becca's lesson on Orianna bareback










I did the acupressure on Ori in the morning and got lots of good stretches and pops! She was a totally new horse this lesson! WE FINALLY MADE PROGRESS!!!! Also put her in what WAS Jax' bit, his 3 barrel myler mullen mouth bit. She seemed to enjoy it! I was just so happy to finally see her make some progress.





Then after lessons we again went for a walk around the neighborhood. I just went bareback. I think the people in the clinic thought I was crazy....riding my horse around bareback lol!



























Was a great day and beautiful way to end our 3 days here 

A compilation of our 3 days  At the end we're gaiting on loose reins on the road!





And Orianna's 3 days





So I have a good bit to work on with both. Both are GREAT horses but just need a little help. I haven't got to ride Ori once yet since clinic but have put 2 or 3 rides on Jax. We've worked on lowering his head and relaxing. Hes doing AMAZING with it!! I got him two different bits to try, both mylers. They have a larger port like Ivy's bit but still have his roller! One is a full cheek and one is a D ring. I've got to ride him in both so far and he seems to prefer the D ring but he does AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG in both! I can't believe the difference.


----------



## evilamc

Andddd a spam of pictures because I love my ponies and pictures of them are the best.

They got new fly masks....on sale!



























Their fresh color for the clinic




































Practicing head down anddddd following



























More following practice!


----------



## evilamc

Some cool looking trees at Zaleski state forest









What EVERY GOOD boy deserves after a GOOD ride


















Being goofy at the trailer!









LOLOLOL I shaved my boarders mini









Riding by house, first time in the D ring! Practicing that head down









We got to encounter TWO moon bounces for the first time and literally an entire herd of kids from a birthday party. Needless to say, he LOVED the attention and the two packs of apple slices they gave him. He would of stood there with them all day I think. He handled the moon bounces like a pro too!


----------



## evilamc

Ohhh one more video! Going through the obstacle course! I didn't have my mount on my helmet so couldn't use my gopro...so did my best holding the phone while recording LOL!


----------



## evilamc

Happy 4th of July!!!!!!

We rode in a local parade  We were the ONLY horses! Jax was SO chill...last parade there was prob 60+ horses and he got competitive to be in front. This time I had to ask him to gait a few times to keep up!

Of course he got a spiffy paint job.


















I spent so long airbrushing him that I didn't have much time to do Orianna though  So her paint job was pretty boring.

But look how CUTE he is all dressed up!!!!


















My boarders came along, the daughter rode Orianna, mom walked their mini and the dad and son drove my viking  So we put Jax and Ori behind the viking...kept him from rushing! Al through he wasn't really that interested in rushing! He was LOVING the attention, every time someone was like "OH LOOK HORSEY LOOK HOW CUTE HES COLORED" He literally turned his head to them and was like "Oh yes LOOK AT ME I'M BEAUTIFUL!"










Orianna was her usual saintly self, I love her, never have to worry about her. Balloons in the street? No big deal. Sirens? Meh who cares. They both were suck rock stars!

We made LOTS of friends


----------



## evilamc

And of course pics of them afterwards 



























Oh Oriannas cute tail. Jax had that too but we had a wardrobe malfunction half way through and lots my c3 signs and his tail piece


----------



## evilamc

Ok SO BIG update incoming  I've been wanting to update forever but every time I sit down and think about doing it I get side tracked!

So I'll tell you about how my summer has gone!

I got a nice ride in on my girlie back in July. I was riding with friends that all had slower horses so I figured if I took her maybe I could actually stay with them rather then be so far ahead!

















Shes so easy going, I love her. No fussing with her she just goes with the flow, goes however fast or slow the group is going.

Of course Jax is still my main ride  I love the challenge he gives me sometimes and I feel I always grow as a rider with him. 









I've been trying to take my little boarder riding more. She just has the mini and they can't afford riding lessons right now. Its nice getting to take both horses out and I'm sure Orianna enjoys having someone on her thats NOT a total beginner like I usually put on her!









They're pretty cute together too









You'll notice quickly, we love playing in water.


















I've been riding bareback a LOT lately too! I LOVE the bareback pad I bought. Its so comfortable and it gives me a little bit more "stick". We've even been doing quite a bit of cantering!


















Dat TWH bootie. Literally every person that meets him thinks hes a paint or QH.


----------



## evilamc

While waiting for a friend to arrive to ride....I found an umbrella in my truck and decided to see what Jax would do. This was first time I've ever shown him an umbrella.

"Can I eat it?"









No Jax you can't eat it....but you can wear it? "Ugh fine mother."









Ohhhh here is a GREAT story.

So my mom and aunt came to visit for a weekend so I could take them riding. My aunt has been riding on and off for a few years now but has never ridden a gaited horse, shes pretty much always been told they're AWFUL. So of course I was super excited to put her on Orianna and make her fall in love (like literally every person does that rides her).

So we went to the park thats pretty close that we can go in the water in. My friend and her daughter came along and brought a third horse for my mom to ride. I rode bareback, aunt on Orianna and mom on my friends QH Red (red roan).













































*OK here is where the story gets CRAZY*

So we're playing in the water, having a good time...My friend has been having back problems and is a bit sore. Her mare decides to lay down. Friend tries to get off/falls off...but kinda happens in slow motion since shes so sore. Horse decided to jump/rear back up instead of going all the way down and gets my friend in the FACE with her hoof. Blood was EVERYWHERE. Got her to the beach and we started trying to figure out what to do. We notice a boater across the lake and frantically start waving and calling to them. They finally notice us and come over. We told them what happen and they immediately told us to bring her over and put her in the boat. Of course her daughter went with her too.

So...they are both in the boat and heading back to the camp...and now I'm left wtih my mom (complete beginner) and aunt (kinda still a beginner) and my friends two horses...while I'm on Jax bareback. I've NEVER ponied off Jax before. I've also NEVER ponied him. I did NOT want my mom or aunt on him especially not bareback. So I ended up ponying BOTH of their horses bareback. They were daisychained at least so I only had to hold one lead rope. Jax being the competitive horse he is, I figured he wouldn't do well being ponied because he likes to be in front. Sure something we should work on but now wasn't the time. So I used it to my advantage. He kept their horses in line. Any time they tried to pass him he'd snake his head around at them "YOU SHALL NOT PASS".

So we rode back to camp the way we came, it was faster then finishing the loop. It was actually going pretty well! My poor mom ended up trotting a good bit because my two horses walked a big faster since going home...again sure training issue...not the time to work on it though.

Then we hit a snag. We got up to the big field, about half a mile from camp and Missy, friends horse SLAMS on the breaks. Im bareback...just holding the rope, I couldn't get Jax stopped fast enough and ended up dropping the rope rather then being pulled off. CRAP. Of course Missy wouldn't let me come near her to grab her...wouldn't let my aunt either. I knew neither of them would be able to get back in the saddle if they got off, so I hopped off and grabbed the girls. There just happened to be a gate there so I was like awesome I can hop back on from that (barebare remember?). Yeah didn't happen. Jax who is usually AMAZING at lining up to ANYTHING....wasn't having it. It was surrounded by pricker bushes. After about 5 minutes I gave up and started walking....with all 3 horses. 

Now that was an adventure all on its own! The mares decided they didn't know how to lead so we had a bit of a CTJ moment with them and finally I had all 3 horses walking along nicely. I walked maybe 1/4 mile? Then saw a nice looking rock/mud pile thing. I handed the horses to my aunt and took Jax over and got remounted...then grabbed the mares back. I rode back into the camp ponying both mares while bareback....everyones jaws literally dropped! I felt SO accomplished! I was SO proud of Jax too! Besides the gate thing he literally handled it like an old pro and hes only 8! I swear any challenge I throw at him he takes it on and blows me away with how well he does.

Friend was already on the way to the hospital though, but daughters BF came and helped load up their horses and off they went. So needless to say my mom and aunt had QUITE THE ADVENTURE when they came to visit me! Friend ended up with stitches in her chin and a concussion! Shes doing much better now and has started riding again. No water for awhile though!


----------



## seabiscuit91

Wow!!

That is SO scary, so glad your friend is back on the mend! Thank god that boat was nearby!
So good to know you have such a reliable horse, that when push comes to shove he can take it all in his stride!
What a hectic day!


----------



## evilamc

So our next big adventure brings us to the fun ride I did at @csimkunas6's barn! It was a larger organized ride. Jax doesn't do great in LARGE groups because he likes to be towards the front. So I took Orianna since shes my "slow poke"...or so I thought.

We started out in the back so I could hang out with Casey









We rode through their trails to get up to the rail trail behind her barn.









Once we hit that rail trail Orianna picked up a new gear! Her ears perked forward and she was ALL for it!! 









When the group turned around to head back, quite a few people took off cantering. Orianna decided that sounded like fun and I wasn't against it either...so off we went! I never knew she had so much stamina! She literally gaited/cantered for 2-3 miles STRAIGHT.





It was a fun ride!

HA SO HERES ANOTHER GOOD STORY!

On the day of the eclipse, my friend and I went to a new park to try. I brought both horses and she just rode Orianna. Ride started out GREAT
http://aliciamwalker.com/journal/2017/bigpost/IMG_9442.JPG

Then it all of a sudden started to POUR on us. Ok so we don't mind getting wet...but the rain made the red clay trails SO SLICK. 

So we got to this somewhat large bridge, probably about 8-10ft in the air....no railings...wooden. I knew it would be SLICK but we didn't have much of a choice to cross it. We had already gone over 4-5 bridges before it rained...so if we turned around there were all those bridges...So I asked Jax to go over it and tried to keep him slow and calm...Worked great until we were about half way across and all his legs started sliding different ways. His back end actually slid OFF the bridge! By some MIRACLE we were almost at the end and he managed to get off the bridge all the way AND GRAB ON TO THE BANK. I legit looked down and didn't see land...then next thing I know he was pulling us up. I hopped off since I saw land adn pretty much threw his reins at him and let him figure it out. *Hes AMAZING. I absolutely LOVE my horse he literally saved my life.*

Once over he kind of stood there processing what happened, I gave him some treats and he relaxed. 

Now poor Orianna, the second she stepped on the bridge she slipped and went on her knees. My friend hopped off. So then we stood there....wtf do we do now? There was really no way for me to get back to her...So she managed to hand walk Ori across...not very gracefully but they made it...thank god.

So we gather ourselves and try to relax....then we notice a giant pile of BLOOD behind Orianna. She sliced open her leg! I had a bandanna so we wrapped that around and it stopped the bleeding. We hand walked her and she wasn't lame at all so that was a good sign. We had to keep going. We had no phone service....it was just the two of us...we had no choice. So we hand walked them some...then got back on when we decided Orianna was ok. AMAZINGLY Jax made it out with only a few scratches up his leg. When we got to some steeper hills we dismounted...luckily we did too because yeah....the horses were sliding like crazy down them.

So then we get to a giant downed tree. On one side its going UP into THICK woods.....yeah no way squeezing through that...on the other side? Drop off cliff.

Luckily I had JUST bought a new multi-tool that had a saw! So I got it out of my saddle bag and started sawing away. There were some smaller branches that if removed the horses could step over the bigger part of the tree and get through. Well I thought.

I got it "clear" and started leading Jax through...His saddle got stuck on the branch he had to duck under that I didn't saw off. CRAP. Luckily he stood calmly while I freaked out and tried to get him unstuck. *HAVE I MENTIONED I LOVE MY HORSE?* I got him unstuck and through...then we had to get Orianna through. Friend started leading her and she too ended up getting stuck..I thought she'd be ok sicne Ori was shorter, I was wrong. Ori got a bit nervous so I grabbed her and she calmed down. We got her unstuck and through.

Phew. So now we're like WHAT ELSE CAN GO WRONG?

Yeah. We're lost.

My GPS IS DEAD. I put brand new batteries in it before the ride but they were CRAP and it was completely dead. No phone service. So we just keep following along. We ended up on a road. I was like well....we're on a road now at least? What could go wrong here? Finally we see a car and flag them down and get directions.

We survived.









I don't think I've ever been so relived to make it back to my trailer. NEVER GOING THERE AGAIN. Sure if it hadn't rained we would of had a great time. But it was HORRIBLE.

So after that mess of a ride Jax' confidence was shot a bit so I wanted to try having some niceeeee easy rides.









So we had some fun around the house bareback.

And went riding at my friends, nice and easy bareback ride.


















My cutie


----------



## evilamc

seabiscuit91 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> That is SO scary, so glad your friend is back on the mend! Thank god that boat was nearby!
> So good to know you have such a reliable horse, that when push comes to shove he can take it all in his stride!
> What a hectic day!


Right? You have no idea how thankful I am to have him. Neither of my horses are ever going anywhere. Lol wait till you read my next few stories  We've had an interesting Summer.


----------



## evilamc

So since Orianna is such a good girl too I decided to splurge and got her an awesome new tack set. Took my boarder on a nice little ride at another park. This was her first time getting to go to an actual park with me. I told her mom "real adults" would be with us.










Shes so beautiful isn't she (lol)



























I can never take these two seriously together.









So now to our next BIG adventure. I took the horses camping for the first time! 

Before the trip I cleaned out my trailer some, moved my spare tire behind my saddle rack. I couldn't believe how much space that opened up in my tack room. It was underneath where my chaps are hanging. 









I also pimped out the back seat of my truck. Air mattress made for the back seat, two battery powered fans/light, curtains to separate the back and front seats and window shades. It was actually pretty comfortable for just me!









So Friday after work I loaded up the horses to go to Elkins Creek in Pedro Ohio! There I met up with @Tazzie and her husband and a few other friends. Tazzie didn't come till Saturday but I decided to go the night before and camp so I didn't have to drive both ways the same day by myself. We arrived safe and sound.









After walking them around I got them tucked into their stalls with hay and water.









That evening they had a live band playing, so we listened to that for a bit and then I went back to my truck and watched some TV on my ipad. Of course checked on the ponies before bed, they were doing great! They do so well anywhere I take them if they're together.

Next morning we got to ride! We found out Orianna doesn't like to be close to Izzie so that made it a little hard to get some cute pics of them together!









My other friend managed to snap this one pic of all three of us!









Then I did a thing...I got to ride Miss Izzie!!!!









And of course Katie got to try out Jaxsaurus Rex









Over all we had a GREAT ride! I did have my first real fall off Jax though in the beginning! Also at the very start of the ride we had to go through a covered bridge. This is when I really noticed Jax confidence has taken a hit because he was scared to cross it. Orianna ended up going first and he followed but he somewhat exploded going through to get to the end faster.

So back to my fall. We were riding along, the trails were pretty dry considering the rain we've had, but under any cavern/overhang it was still quite muddy. We were going under one..Jax thought the trail went up but really it went right. I asked him to turn, he tried to turn but it was so steep rather then turning he more so slid....and kept sliding all the way down to his knees..I kinda got flung off balance to the side/somewhat tried to bail. I was fine, hopped right up! Jax literally stayed on the ground until I was up and out of the way though. *AGAIN I LOVE MY HORSE!*. We even managed to get it on video but not sure I want everyone to see me falling off! After that though the ride was pretty uneventful!

Of course I had my camera on 





We had a great time. Izzie was AMAZING to ride! We only did walk/trot but man it was such a cool experience. I haven't even ridden a trotting horse really in like three years...so that was fun!


----------



## evilamc

So since Jax confidence was so shaken up I knew I really needed some nice easy rides.

So we went for a ride around the block and I discovered I have a WP gaited horse 





We also did the rail trail ride














The tunnels make for such fun pics









We hit up the McDonalds drive through after riding (rode through it of course) Jax made out like a bandit! They gave us quite a few extra packs of apples 


















My handsome boy!









Apple pie for you?


















Then took little Liv to Lake Snowden. I've been promising to take her into the water FOREVER, finally went. It was just the two of us so we let the horses set the pace. Usually when I ride with others its a lot of stop/go/stop/go because we get so far ahead. Since it was just Jax and Orianna, she keeps up with him...we just rodeeee. We finished the 7 mile ride 30 minutes faster then I usually do when I ride with others...and we werent even trying to rush LOL!


----------



## evilamc

Ok I swear we're almost all caught up!

We had a few little rides.


















And thennnnnnnnnnn Jax went LAME!

He was fine Tuesday morning, then when I went out to feed Tuesday night he was so lame! It had been REALLY dry then we all of a sudden got a ton of rain, so I figured he must of got a stone bruise. So of course he got pampered.









While he was off I got the chance to ride my friends 18.2h Percheron!









Then half way through the ride we traded and I got on her 15h walkaloosa!








They were both so good it was so much fun! Since Jax was hurt I didn't want to take Orianna and he freak out and hurt himself more. I was grateful she was willing to share horses with me 

So after a week passed and Jax had no improvement I called my farrier and took him to her. She couldn't find anything with hoof testers so I was like well lets throw shoes on him and see what happens? He immediately started walking better.

Until the next day....back to LAMEEEEEE. So I contacted vet. They said sounds like an abscess, which is what I was somewhat assuming as well. SO I continued to treat as such. My friend that I'm training to groom was over the next day so I got her to look him over with me..we ended up coming to the conclusion that it was higher up. So I contacted the chiro to have her check him out. She managed to squeeze me in the next day since I could bring him to her! I took both horses, Jax was out BAD in his fetlock...some in his shoulder and then in his back. She said it kind of looked like he must of slipped? So GOOD right? She got him fixed up! Orianna ended up not needing anything, she was in good shape!

Got him home and lunged him and he looked WAY better!









I was so happy! Katie and I had been making plans for me to bring both horses over and have a little weekend of fun! But it was kind of touch and go since I was trying to figure out what was going on with him! Because he looked so much better we put the plans back in motion....

Until Friday....The day I was supposed to leave.

I came out to the barn and found him limping again and his right leg quite swollen  So last minute I had to cancel and I called the vet.









Vet said it still sounded like an abscess but I asked if I could bring him by just so she could look at him in person and give me peace of mind. She agreed and later that day I loaded him up and took him over. Of course once there he wouldn't take a lame step in front of her!!!!!!! So I started showing her videos. Once she saw the videos she started checking his leg, she found his fetlock to be quite stiff and sore. So now she didn't think it was an abscess after all. Soooo we got bute...stall rest...cold hosing and wrapping.

Im following the vets orders then Saturday night I noticed a little slit in his heel bulb....like a possible abscess blow out. He was still a bit sore though so I kept him on stall rest and following vets instructions.

After cold hosing each time I took them to the front yard to hand graze some and give him a small break from his stall. I had the bright idea to hop on Orianna...while wearing my waterproof work pants.








TALK ABOUT SLIPPERRRYYYYYY! Whew.

Face after getting mash while I cold hosed his leg.









Monday I texted vet a video, he was looking better but still took a few bad steps...I think from footing though. She said to keep him on stall rest though. Well that day he took off galloping when I went to grab him to bring him in (was letting him graze for 15 min after cold hosing)...he looked pretty darn good...Tuesday morning my barn was FLOODED from a big rain. So it was either make him stand in 2" of water to follow vets orders or just let him out. So I let him out but still gave him the week off.

This last Sunday was his first day back riding! Friends and I went over to rail trail...everything is a muddy mess and I wanted something super easy for him since coming back from injury.

Yeah he was fine.


----------



## evilamc

Was so happy to see these ears in front of me!


















I invited Liv to come and ride Orianna.


















Being a weirdo...









One of my friends was on her walkaloosa, while the other 3 were on their non-gaited horses. So we ended up having two groups  The 3 gaited and 3 non gaited. I felt bad but they just couldn't keep up with us even when we were just doing our normal "slow" walk.

Some cute videos friend took.










Of course we hit up McDonalds.









*So NOW you're all caught up!

We ponied two other horses in a rescue mission, fell off a bridge, slipped in mud, got an abscess and did a lot of riding/playing in water.*

I haven't been riding nearly as much as I would like to, I've been so busy with work, but I've been riding as much as I can! I can't wait to get Jax' shoes pulled off though. He is NOT comfortable walking on asphalt in them so thats cutting into my riding a good bit...when I don't have much time I just ride along the neighborhood but its all asphalt! 

A cute video to leave you with!


----------



## knightrider

What a lot of adventures you had just in one summer! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evilamc

knightrider said:


> What a lot of adventures you had just in one summer! Thanks for sharing.


Right? I sure could of done without some of it! Was going to go to Hocking Hills this last weekend but thanks to rain that didn't happen  Hopefully I'll get some nice weather later in the week!

We got 2-4" of rain last night which turned my barn into a swamp  I need to add a french drain or something and grade the gravel in front of my barn better...when it rains it ALL drains right into the barn!


----------



## PoptartShop

That all looks soooo lovely!!!!   So cute! 
LOL hitting up MCD's is awesome! I always wanted to do that horseback. :lol: That's so funny.
I really hope you can get a new drain soon, that's not cool. :sad: Plus it's gonna rain more & more this season! Ugh.  I'm sorry that happened. 
Stupid rain always has to ruin everything. Such a mucky mess!


----------



## evilamc

Yeah  The barn flooding REALLY sucks! I forgot to post pics of the mess!



























There isnt really anymore standing water but the footing is still a wet mess. Im just not sure what to even do. I can't drain it because its not standing water...I don't know if I need to dig it all out? Just put stuff on top of it? Its horrible.

I took my trailer to get yearly stuff done a few weeks ago. I asked them to take a look at the BAR drop down window. So my trailer has 2 windows. The glass window then the window with just bars. Ever since I bought my trailer home from the dealer....BRAND NEW.....this one window has had issues. First the latch just wouldn't stay up so the window kept flopping open. I called them and got permission to take it to get fixed and send them the bill. Well they fixed it TOO well..now it wouldn't open at all! They said no prob we'll take a look! Go to pick it up a week later and they said "We didn't find anything wrong with it!" Yeah you idiots you looked at the wrong window then. Obviously I should of gone out and shown them. I said its ok maybe next year...its not one of those things that HAS to work.

So I told my neighbor about it because I was a little upset. Week later she calls and tells me to bring it over, her husband wants to take a look. So I do..he fixed it in like 30 min! I couldn't go pick it back up till the next day though....yeah big mistake.

















Her horse decided to go to town on it with his teeth.

I managed to kind of fix it. The silver door still needs little more work, the paint doesn't match just right so I think Im just going to tape the door off and paint the whole thing. But the black I got fixed up pretty well. You can only see it now if you get right up close and look for them. Not huge white scratches now at least...


----------



## evilamc

Yesterday I decided to take Orianna to a ride, because I never really get to ride my girlie. Shes so funny...she starts out SO SLOW....like omg slow. But once we hit the trail she gets more into it. It was a larger group, about 12 people maybe? Once we started going it ended up breaking into three smaller groups though. First 5 people were on faster walking horses...next group was more normal walking and last was the QH group (the two groups before were all gaited horses). We started at the rear with the QH's while heading to the trail head. Once on the trail the QH's slowed down and we sped up and ended up with the middle group! We stayed with them awhile and that worked out well because two of my better friends were in that group. The fast group stopped occasionally to let us catch up. At one break, once we started going again...Orianna decided she wanted to be in THEIR group. My little girl picked up her walk and kept up with them no issue at all! She seemed to really enjoy it too!

Only issues I had though was her tripping....and pacing....ugh. I really need to ride her more to get her out of her stepping pace/pacing crap. And the tripping? Pretty sure ifs from long toes. She has weird feet and they've come a long way but they're still LONG. Trying a new farrier Thursday so Im going to have a big talk wtih him about her tripping and over reaching (and hitting herself). My current farrier fired us because we're too far away and she lost 3 of the horses she was doing down here same day she did me. It was no longer worth it for her to come out 

Jax was NOT impressed that I was taking her...and she wasn't really either.









Mommm you have the wrong horseeeee


















All tacked up and beautiful! Her ears always look so big









Andddddd we're out!









What I love about her is she doesn't fuss about being behind other horses like Jax. She just kind of goes whatever speed the group is going



























The lake is SO low!! They're working on a waterpark/water slide and actually drained some of the lake to fill the area for that









Andddd after ride glamour shots


----------



## evilamc

Lol so after the ride I HAD to stop and get gas. I didn't have time to before and I knew I had enough to get me to the park...I have a 36 gallon tank









Got that taken care of and went home. Jax was QUITE happy when I pulled in!





That stare while I'm getting her unloaded "Bring her to me mommmmm"









I let her out and got her unhaltered. She went to roll adn of course I couldn't get my camera out fast enough! Jax was all prancing around and carrying on happy that they were reunited...Managed to get this one pic! Her coming up from her roll and Jax being Jax









Last night after I fed, I was just loving on them and I felt something weird under her jaw.









I has my own suspicion that its an abscess but I sent pic to dentist to see what he would say, without telling him my thoughts. Sadly it was the first thing he said too  So hes coming out tomorrow afternoon to take a look. I've been noticing she hasn't been eating as well either so it may be all connected.

Although by this pic you couldn't tell she hasn't been eating LOL









Will update tomorrow with dentists findings


----------



## egrogan

Hard to like the last part of that. Hope her dentist visit gets some answers.


----------



## Tihannah

Your babies are gorgeous and so jealous of the trail rides! Looks so fun! Loved the video of Jax! Fingers crossed for the dentist!


----------



## evilamc

@Tihannah aw thank you! Yeah all we do is trail ride/hack out around the neighborhood. I hate riding them in my fields since they're smaller. I don't want to tear them up! So any training and just riding in general is done out in the wideeeeeee open!

@egrogan I hope the dentist sees whats going on and its an easy fix! If I'm lucky I'm wrong and its not an abscess but she just scrapped herself somehow or something.

Since Monday is my day off (kind of...I still have boarding/day care dogs but I don't groom) after some morning dr appointments I decided to take both horses for a spin. I've been having some bad back pains the last few weeks....I almost always hurt but its been more then usual so I finally decided to get help. Got xrays today, should hear back Wednesday if something is actually wrong or if I've just been over doing it.

I figured if I can still work I can still ride though. Then I saw the horses at the hay hut and shuddered a little.....so dirty.









Jax was first  I just brushed where the bareback pad and girth went LOL. Usually he poses cuter for pics, he was mad he didn't get a cookie yet.









We just walked around the neighborhood some. Since he has shoes on I'm terrified of him slipping on the asphalt so I try to keep it pretty easy. Shoes come off Thursday YAY! I wish I never put them on in the first place...since they ended up not even helping, oh well. Now I remember why I hate shoes so much though. Since I have so much gravel in their paddock it just gets wedged up into the shoes...they hold in WAY more dirt/mud/gravel...slipping on the road...ugh I just HATE them!









Got back and switched horses. Ori was much less thrilled...two days in a row is unusual for her


















Rode her with a bit today. I go back and forth on weather or not I like the s hack on her bridle. She just doesn't give to it, she still listens but I'm trying to teach her to lower her head and then I push her forward and in the s hack...its impossible! She just throws her nose up when I ask. She does a stepping pace/pace though and its annoying. I need to ride her more and fix it.









Over all both did well though! Orianna was more forward then I thought she'd be! Jax gave himself a GREAT workout while I was riding her too! I just need to start riding her more apparently and the pounds will just melt off him!!

Little video of Jax doing a nice flatwalk with his head low and calm....and then him going crazy while I'm out with Ori hahaha!


----------



## evilamc

I totally forgot to update after the dentist came and saw Orianna! Whoops! He didn't fully check in her mouth, he didnt feel a need to. There was no odor (like from infection) and he felt it was more from underneath like she banged herself. Sooo tahts good I guess? She can just be kinda clumsy. My x-rays came back clean, so chiro said if Im still in pain in a few more weeks I'd need to get an MRI...Ugh. My parents came to visit for Thanksgiving and my mom actually teaches yoga so I got her to show me some stretches. So every morning I've been stretching and it seems to be helping! So going to just keep with that and stop spending money on dr's LOL!

Had a pretty nice Thanksgiving. I took 5 days off, still had some boarding dogs but it was nice to have a break from grooming for 5 days. I didn't REALLY have the days off though...I got some big projects done.

I brought in two more loads of gravel, about 3.5 ton each load. While bringing the 2nd load in I managed to get my truck stuck.


















Our land is SO FLAT! As you can see the gate between the front field and the paddock is just a MESS. Luckily my neighbor was able to bring the tractor over and give the truck the push it needed. I probably could of pulled it out with my F150 but I can't drive both trucks at the same time! So was easier to ask for help from the neighbor.

So got the load dumped in front of the barn. This load was for the first stall. The load I dumped before I spread by hand outside and in the aisle of the barn, I didn't really think this through very well when I dumped this load though...My neighbor left his tractor so my father in law could use it the next day to load horse poo on his truck to take home...but I didn't know how to use it to push this gravel in the barn...So I had a giant gravel pile for a day.









My father in law came over and shoved it in the barn so I didn't have to shovel it AS FAR by hand but then had to shovel it from aisle into the stall by hand still. Man does the stall look and feel SO MUCH BETTER THOUGH!









Then I got some tractor lessons! I used my new knowledge of tractor driving to try and smooth out where truck got stuck.









I needed to haul in a LOT more gravel! But I couldn't do so unless I fixed that spot...Soooo $400 later I have this...I spread the gravel myself with the tractor! I'm pretty proud of how well it turned out! Very thankful to have such wonderful neighbors that let me borrow it now that I know how to drive it  They said I'm the daughter they always wanted 









I brought in about 9 ton of larger stone for a base then 9 ton of crusher run to top it so its not as hard for the horses and to help it compact. The truck now safely drives through! I was able to bring in a load for my boarders paddock...but now I can't afford the other couple loads I need for my area  Hopefully by next month I'll have some extra cash to get some. I need to finish the 2nd stall and their gravel lot where they eat hay needs a load or two (my truck only can haul 3-4 ton at a time).

Friday night I was so tired of how gross the 2nd stall was though, even though I didn't have enough gravel to do it I decided to just get it prepped and shoveled what I could into it from the aisle. It needs a bit more shoveling out (under the mat mainly) and a LOT more gravel but at least its usable now.









I was quite embarrassed with how nasty my stalls where but I didn't know what to do! They're looking pretty good now though. I want to get stall liners next but that will run about $500 for both stalls...so that will have to wait a bit, that $400 on gravel I didn't intend to buy really set me back 

So today I decided to get a ride in, guilt free! I always feel guilty if I go ride when I have sooooo many projects that need done but I feel like I've accomplished a lot in the last few weeks so I deserved it! Besides the gravel, I made the horses a new hay net for their feeder. This one just goes OVER the hay. So instead of putting each bale in its individual hay bag, I just throw the bales in and the netting goes over top. I've had a little trial and error with it..thanks to Jax being Jax. Tonight I added wood along the edges to help hold it down and keep him from getting his nose under lol! So we'll see if that fixes it!

I decided to ride Orianna today..Jax was not impressed!


























"Mommmm you're taking the wrong horseeeee"


----------



## evilamc

I get to my friends and of course go snuggle the new baby goats! Shes had 10 goats born in the last few days! Look at the sweetie!









We got tacked up and went to ride! Because of hunting and mud we stuck to the road mainly. We did go through one OLD road/path though. It was literally a hill going up for like a MILE! My friends daughter was on the new to her very out of shape Percheron...he sounded like he was going to die!

We went up...









and up









and uppp...









Stilllll going up









Keep thinking we're almost to the top...









Almost there...









Andddd we made it! After that big hill we walked through a neighborhood about .25 mile then got on the free way









Crossed over the freeway


















Have I mentioned Orianna is a VERY good girl!? Completely slack reins...riding over the free way...no big deal guys.









Anddd almost back to friends house...beautiful views!


----------



## evilamc

Oh and heres a cool pic! My husband bought me the new Garmin Vivoactive 3 smartwatch for Christmas! He got his present early (super cool Ultrawide Curved gaming monitor!) so he gave me mine  I've had a Pebble Smartwatch for a few years now but it was kind of dying and Pebbles aren't made anymore so no updates and stuff. So after a LOT of comparing watches I decided on the Garmin. The Apple Watch only has 18 hr battery life....so that was a NO for me...I'd love an Apple Watch because they're sleek looking, a little smaller and pair with iphones perfectly...but not dealing with 18 hr battery life. Theres some pretty nice android ware watches but I fear they just wont pair as well with iphones. They're supposed to be working pretty well now with the newest update...maybe I just hate android. Then of course theres the fitbits, the newest fitbit ionic was a STRONG contender! But I didn't like how it looked! The Garmin is a cuter round shape...its a bit large but not uncomfortable. Its a little more simplified too which I like. My biggest concern was lack of apps for it but I figured out how to load my rides into endomondo from it so thats a win. Main things I want from my smartwatches are the notifications and tracking my rides. Whats really neat is the watch itself has a GPS it doesn't work off my phones GPS. It has a "navigate" feature but I haven't tried that yet. I guess you can set your location before you leave then if you get lost it will help navigate back to that location with the compass? 

To test out its accuracy I used it, my Magellan handheld, Endomondo on one phone and Runtastic on my work phone. Runtastic is apparently HORRIBLE! I do NOT recommend! The other 3 all had about the same reading though!








Top left Endomondo Top right Magellan Bottom left Garmin Vivoactive 3 and Bottom right Runtastic.

So I'm pretty excited. I don't have to use my phone to track my rides or carry my handheld (I probably will still carry it on larger rides where I def have no idea where I am though...just in case!). It seems to have pretty decent battery life and its very cool to just look down at my wrist and see how far we've gone so far...time...speed.


----------



## evilamc

Oh! Forgot two cute videos!

After a ride of course Jax had to roll, got my camera out to record him then saw little AJ was rolling too!





Practicing our flat walk being nice and calm with head down. A lot of people let their walkers have their noses allllll up in the air and heads high as can be...I hate that! So we've been working a lot on lower head and being calm and steady. NOT saying I'm trying to put him in a headset or anything like that....but I just like him having his head down. I'm able to ask him for more from behind too when his head is lower and he stays WAY smoother. When his head pops up he starts switching to more of a stepping pace or flat out pace...YUCK. Haven't really worked on getting more speed yet for his running walk but his flat walk I think is coming along really nicely.


----------



## PoptartShop

Love the pictures & videos!!  Awww!!
Awesome about the watch! That is great, using the watch will be a lot easier than the phone anyway. Perfect! So cute watching them roll. :lol: They are adorable.


----------



## evilamc

Today was an interesting day. Mondays are technically my day off. I ended up grooming one dog though....mom BEGGED ME. The poor dogs eye was ulcerated though and he REALLY needed to be at the vet NOT my shop. Mom had intentions to take him to vet but insisted I groom him first because he was such a mess she was terrified what the vet would say. Well she got him to vet, eye is too far gone and has to be removed. So the poor pup is scheduled for surgery tomorrow. I felt horrible grooming him in his condition BUT he was matted and had fleas.....he HAS to feel better now and who knows how long it will take to heal up after surgery...

So after that I tried to FOCUS and work on a logo for a towing company. First round of ideas I had he didn't like the trucks I drew. So I sat down and drew some different trucks









Before proceeding with adding text I ran the images by him, figured I was better off having him check while I'm half way done then getting all the way done and he hating it. 

Success! He LOVED the new drawings!

So I went to keep working...then got sidetracked by a request from @Golden Horse  I'm helping come up with ideas for her new safety vest cover so I drew up cool dragons to match her awesome new dragon bit.








It was a fun distraction...

Then my neighbor called me, she said she was ready to try riding again. She broke her leg Oct 2016 trying to get on her new horse for the first time since bringing him home. Shes older, tried to use a bucket as a mounting block, bucket tipped and her leg snapped  She tried getting on once before a few months ago but really struggled. Sadly her leg didn't heal well, she now needs a total knee replacement because her leg healed crocked! Well shes been exercising and really getting her confidence up and said she was ready to try again!

Well look at this smile!








She got on and I walked with her around the front yard a few minutes. Wanted to make sure she felt balanced (one leg is shorter) and comfortable. She said she felt AMAZING and it felt SO good to be back in the saddle!

So I threw Ori's actual bridle on, then threw my bareback pad and bridle on Jax and hopped on and we went for a little stroll!


















I'm pretty sure I annoyed her because I kept asking how she was feeling but I was worried! Shes 68 so I didn't want her to push herself too far and I really didn't want her to get hurt AGAIN. Luckily Orianna is literally a SAINT. I swear she KNEW to be extra careful, she was carrying precious cargo 

So Evie got her first mile back on a horse! Yes it was short, but very short and sweet  I hope I can get her on a few more times before her total knee replacement...because then it will be another couple months of healing.









And now I'm looking at the time.....and keep looking at illustrator thinking I should REALLY work on that logo......Eh theres always tomorrow.


----------



## egrogan

What a great thing you did for your neighbor. That smile does say it all! :grin:


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> What a great thing you did for your neighbor. That smile does say it all! :grin:


Yes! So happy to see her back on! We need to work with her horse some before I'm comfortable with her getting on him though. My friend that trains is going to work with him some when shes farm sitting for me at the end of Jan...I'm going to Jamaicaaaaaa! Ori is a super steady eddy though and thats who Evie asked to ride, I'm not going to deny her that! Im sure once she gets her confidence back up she'll want to ride Jax again, she loves riding him.

I went over this evening to hook up her new surround sound speaker and her husband thanked me for getting her back in the saddle  He then asked "Since you've learned how to drive the tractor now...Do you prefer riding the tractor or the horse?!" Lol! Of course I still said horses!! I'm so thankful to get to borrow their tractor now though. Hes told me the last year I'm welcome to anytime but I never learned how to drive it. I still need a lot of practice but I'm getting the hang of it, have to start somewhere!


----------



## Golden Horse

evilamc said:


> So I went to keep working...then got sidetracked by a request from @*Golden Horse*  I'm helping come up with ideas for her new safety vest cover so I drew up cool dragons to match her awesome new dragon bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun distraction...



So looking forward to getting this done, just looking for quotes for getting it scanned in and embroidered, for any one who doesn't know, this is the bit we are now using










I think @evilamc has done a fantastic job it is going to be gorgeous, thank you once again.


----------



## evilamc

I can't WAIT to see it!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww, that is so sweet. She looks so happy to be on a horse again!  That's so sweet and so kind of you to do that for her.


----------



## carshon

what a wonderful gift to your neighbor and a HUGE testament to your great horses!


----------



## evilamc

@carshon Yes! I'm so fortunate to have been able to buy Orianna! I was between her and another horse (had a thread about it even!) and everyone liked her more  I couldn't be happier with how well her and Jax get along and shes just the most easy going horse ever! I'll admit though sometimes when I ride her I get a little annoyed because shes so slow....LOL I'm just so used to Jax and his active walk that I have to put no effort in to get!
@PoptartShop I love being able to share my horses with others, more fun for me to not be alone and it makes the people so happy too. I'm very lucky to have such a level headed mare that I can share with everyone  Pretty much everyone that rides her just falls in love! Sadly thats not the case with Jax....But I love riding him so thats all that matters!


----------



## evilamc

Wellll! Not much has gone on since last update...




EXCEPT






WE GOT A NEW KITCHEN!!!!!!!

So this is what the kitchen looked like when we bought the house in 2015








House was built in '61, guessing kitchen hasn't been touched since.

We updated it a little before moving in








Mainly just new floor and appliances.

Well with logging money and some other money we had, we bought beautiful cabinets and wood flooring at an auction. We took out a wall and did an open concept living room/kitchen!



























Then on top of the renovation...I made my moms Christmas present. Shes a wine drinker and they live at the beach...So I thought it would be cute to make her custom wine glasses! My clear coating messed up some BUT I'm owning it because it kind of gives it a misty/beachy feel


















I used regular glasses, then made a stencil with my vinyl cutter for the words, painted the words on. Then painted the water...then added the glitter...thenn had to put a few layers of modge podge over the glitter to keep it in place....then clear coated! I thought the sayings were cute and punny 

Got the "kids" a licket thing and hung it up for them  They LOVE it!


----------



## evilamc

We've been getting a good bit of snow and having COLDDDDDDDDDD temps so I haven't been riding. If I can't trailer out I just don't ride much, I get bored riding by the house and I'm always worried about ice on the roads.










But I did get one quick ride in so I've at least rode once in the new year so far...I spoiled them rotten at my trailer with a few of the other treats I got them for Christmas!



























I'm sure some of you have seen the video going around of the horse playing with his duckie stuffed animal? My friends aid Jax needed one...So I gave him an old doggy one we have...He wasn't too interested in it. He did start playing with it a LITTLE but he wouldn't actually pick it up and toss it around.









THEN FUNNY STORY!


The other day I was walking out to feed them dinner. Orianna was in front of the barn, didn't think much of it....then I heard some rustling in the hay shed...then Jax pops his head out of it!!!! OMG HORSE! He then calmly hops out of it, my hay shed is about a foot and a half off the ground...He acted like nothingggggg happened...Just pooped a few times in the hay shed and made a mess...no big deal mom!!!! My rope gate was frozen to the ground, so thats why he was able to get in. Needless to say, I made a new gate.

He tried to suck up afterwards.


















He just thinks hes SO adorable









Tried to take a selfie with Orianna but she doesn't care for it that much.









Shes been wrapped up in her heavy blanket since its been in the single digits! Jax doesn't seem bothered by it but she won't come out of the barn without a blankie on when its under 20 degrees LOL!


----------



## evilamc

Andddd last big udpate! I finally caved and bought stall liners. The poop was getting frozen solid to the gravel in their stalls and making a giant mess! So I figured I'd give liners a shot. They are a PAIN to install by yourself omg! One down one to go. Going to tackle the 2nd one Sunday. Hopefully all the work I've done to the stalls this winter will put an end to the flooded stalls.



















Since I had the mat I figured wth and put it at the entrance LOL!









He seems to approve. I need to go get some bedding now though.


----------



## Golden Horse

evilamc said:


> So I went to keep working...then got sidetracked by a request from @*Golden Horse*  I'm helping come up with ideas for her new safety vest cover so I drew up cool dragons to match her awesome new dragon bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a fun distraction...


So we have had technical issues trying to put it on a vest so far, BUT I have got this awesome vest to wear


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and here is the inspiration piece..









Can't thank @evilamc enough, I am THRILLED with how this turned out....Oh and Saucy Piaffe who did the digitizing and embroidery.


----------



## evilamc

I've been MIA yet again!!!! Its finally warming up so works been INSANE. This time last year I was happy to be doing 12-15 dogs a week. I've been consistently doing 27-33 a week the last few months!!!! I made more money this Feb just GROOMING then I did during a summer month last year. So I think its safe to say...the word is OUT about my grooming shop!! I had my two year anniversary of opening in April  I literally built my business from scratch. Moved to a new area....no current clients when I opened...Just some facebook and craigslist advertising in dog groups and here I am now! Pretty freaking exciting.

So some BIG updates:

For my Birthday last month AND to celebrate how successful business has been....I bought a new truck!!!!!










I traded in my 2010 F-150 and bought this beautiful 2015 F-250! I was very torn between gas or diesel, in the end I went with the gas model and I don't regret it. My only regret is not trying to get more for my 150. My tranny was justttt starting to slip so they really low balled me. I got them to come up SOME but ended up paying more then I wanted to. I was just so over it that I just caved and paid it rather then leaving and having to come back. Also this was literally the ONLY truck that fit my criteria within 5 hours of me. It was only an hour away...so I was kind of at the point of "whatever" and just bought it. 

But look how good it looks with my trailer!


















Its a fully loaded lariat, black leather interior...my husband thinks thats a HUGE mistake but I couldn't find any silvers with tan interior and I think that would be ugly anyways. Somehow I didn't realize it didn't have GPS when I was at the dealer....I mean it has the 8" touchscreen and was a Lariat...Never in a million years would I of thought it didn't have GPS! Sadly a lot of places I go to I do not have phone service so I can't use it for gps reliably. Sooooo I did some research and ended up buying the Sync3 model head unit, that comes in the 2016-2018 vehicles...I could of just added the GPS to my current Sync2 unit BUT Sync3 enables Apple CarPlay..which I LOVE...and just has a nicer/faster interface in my opinion. So it was worth it.

So the weekend after buying it, drove it up to Columbus to Equine Affaire to have some fun there with @Tazzie! I got tons of cuddles from Miss Izzie









Sunday we put the unicorn horn on her that I had made MONTHS ago for her but because Jax got hurt I never got to go visit and try it out on her! You have no idea how many awkward looks I got when people got in my truck and saw this super random horn...









Little bit of trial and error getting it on her....really just need to make an ear piece for it or attach it to a brow band....but I worked with what I had lol! Arent they so cute together?! They were both exhausted from the long weekend 









Not much ridings been going on...The horses are fat and lazy









I added up my year to date miles and got pretty depressed, I'm only at 34 miles  Which converted to riding time...is maybe 13 hours in the saddle..if riding really slow....

They enjoy their licky things



















We did have a nice ride at Lake Snowden last week though, Jax was SO EXCITED to finally get some time to play in the water. God hes huge though


----------



## evilamc

Today.......was a BAD day though.

Since I haven't been riding much Jax has become QUITE the jerk. He'll be really good at first...until I ask him to go a way he doesn't want to go...then he tries to take off to make sure I know he doesn't approve. This then results in me doing one rein stops and lots of circles until he walks calmly...but it just NEVER sinks in!! Hes so hard headed. If things don't change I'm pretty tempted to list him for sale. I don't want to fight with him every ride.

Ride started out with him being completely filthy.


















I spent good 20 minutes getting him ready. He was being decent at the trailer. Hopped on and he was doing good, nice loose reins..just enjoying himself









The trouble started when I decided to make him go down to the water.

For some reason he absolutely HATES going down this path that takes us to view of the river. Like HATES it. Second I ask him to take it...he tries to balk or just wiggles around rather then go straight and rushes like a jerk. Getting down I got him to do it decently though...









Going back up though? Omg. He just wanted to RUN...and it wasn't even a nice excited run it was a GTFO run. So many circles. I finally gave in and let him canter up when I had him KIND of slowed down and when it was ME asking for it not him just taking off. Probably a mistake. He was SO hot after that. So we kept riding...went to the cul de sac where I usually let him chill and eat some grass. Yeah we ended up doing like 20 circles there because he was being so hot. So I said you know what? Lets go back to the river. OH he was NOT happy. When I made him turn down the road that leads to that path he literally JUMPED into a canter!!!!!!! I was like NO WAY, I shut him down QUICKLY. We then walked/jigged to it...jigged down to the lookout...and again he tried to sprint back up...I wasn't having it this time though. After a bajillion circles/one rein stops he finally walked up...it was a fast paced walk...but a walk. So we went back down again. And AGAIN he tried to be a jerk!!!! Like it just doesn't sink in that hes not going to get away with it!!!! I was doing my best to stay calm, breathe deep, fast corrections and fast releases when he was good. We managed to walk up again, better then the last time. So I decided ok lets go back home.....Yeah. Barn sour jerk wanted to RUSH. Sooooo we did a lot more circles. Circles past the mail lady even. 

OMFG then sheet hit the fan when I turned him into my driveway. He tried to take off YET AGAIN. So...commence circles. At this point I'm getting harder and harder with my corrections, I started making him do turn on the forehands in his circle even to make him work harder. It took us about 10 minutes to get down my driveway. My neighbors probably think I'm psycho now. But I was NOT letting him get away with this crap. Its DANGEROUS and he KNOWS better.

So I guess we're going back to some ground work.

He was sucking up HARD CORE after. He was just following me everywhere, very sweet and softly. Wanting attention from me. So I didn't make him hate me at least. Like I said I try to be really quick and firm with my correction then back to easy going, I'm trying super hard to not over correct and to not be punishing when he IS doing the right thing...quick release of pressure!

So after I got him untacked...I decided to give him his first bath of 2018. 

OMG the dirt.

He was pretty well behaved for bathtime. I did it in the driveway, didn't have anyway to tie him, so we worked on ground tying...kinda...he got away from me once LOL..just walked 15ft to the grass though and wasn't mean about it he was just like "Oh nothing is stopping me.....BRB"

Hes lucky hes so handsome after a bath.


















So in HOPES to keep him clean, I took him back to the paddock and went to open the gate to the smalllllll grass paddock....not allowed on bigger fields yet...figured if he had the option of GRASS he wouldn't roll! BECAUSE GRASS NOMNOMNOM

Boy was I WRONG.





Ruined.


@Tazzie came over Saturday to pick up a horse from a friend...she stopped by my house too, my husband made BBQ for us! She finally got to see my little farm  She brought her dogs (and kids....and friend LOL she had a truck full) so I got them groomed for her. We were joking around about coloring Miss Penny....So I surprised her with airbrushed wings. Nick's only request was that I leave her a mane....LOL...So I had some fun with it for the kids 










OH forgot to include this video in last post! Also from the Lake Snowden ride, this was at the end of the ride.


----------



## Chevaux

I think your truck and trailer is a smart looking unit.

Btw, didn’t you have a border horse at one time? Sorry if I missed something but is that horse gone now?


----------



## evilamc

Thanks!!! I'm loving how they look together 

I've boarded a mini horse going on two years now  Before that I did have 2 other full size horses I boarded. One I kicked out because he was breaking fences, the other, actually a forum member here, got offered a job managing a farm! Funny thing is, mini came from farm she moved to! They decided to get out of boarding minis and I've known the family since we moved to Ohio, they did my home inspection actually. So just one little boarder now.


----------



## carshon

Glad to see you back! Lovely new truck. and horse issues 0 blah! Seems to be a spring thing - I just had a similar ride on Tillie we would be fine and then she just would not listen. Would not let me move my feet in the stirrups without bounding ahead. That's when I know I did not do nearly enough with her over the winter!


----------



## csimkunas6

Chevaux said:


> I think your truck and trailer is a smart looking unit.
> 
> Btw, didn’t you have a border horse at one time? Sorry if I missed something but is that horse gone now?


I was a boarder!! Not the one that got kicked out though lol, just one that had a high maintenance sissy horse!


----------



## evilamc

csimkunas6 said:


> I was a boarder!! Not the one that got kicked out though lol, just one that had a high maintenance sissy horse!



Oh yes.....SOOOOOOOO high maintenance LOL!! I miss his little leg lift while eating 

Hopefully this time I'll stay on top of my journal again! I just get down in the dumps when I'm not able to ride much so don't feel like posting 

This weekend, originally we were going to put up new fencing for the dog yard...but now we're putting that off for a week...Well I already marked Saturday OFF on my schedule...Yes I could technically take dogs and work.....OR.......ORRRRRR I could go ride.

Soo I posted on facebook to see what everyones doing Saturday and made plans to go to Hocking Hills YAY! Sadly I'm on a time limit because I DO have boarders (dogs) here AND have two dropping off late afternoon, so have to be home to take them in! But thats ok! 

By request of my friend, I'm riding Orianna it looks like. It will be her mares first time on the trails with her so she has no idea how she'll do....and riding with two QH's..Soo probably best to have the slower steady eddy horse. Jax is VERY confident on actual trails....away from home....and usually does amazing but he does move out more, so when I ride with QH people it makes it hard to actually enjoy their company :racing:


----------



## egrogan

@evilamc, I only wish we were closer, I would LOVE to be able to ride with you all the time!

Glad you are getting out on an adventure with Ori this weekend. Hope you're having the same beautiful weather we are.


----------



## evilamc

egrogan said:


> @evilamc, I only wish we were closer, I would LOVE to be able to ride with you all the time!
> 
> Glad you are getting out on an adventure with Ori this weekend. Hope you're having the same beautiful weather we are.



Oh that would be so much fun!!! I just wish I didn’t have to trailer to ride every time. My neighborhood isn’t a very fun ride. We have woods but no time to make trails and it’s quite steep hills. We started a trail from the loggers being here that goes from my property to my neighbors, I’m allowed to ride on hers...but requires me to go through her back yard where she keeps her big Percheron now. I don’t know what he would do if we came riding through 😞


----------



## carshon

I too wish I lived closer! I need more riding friends - maybe one day. I see awesome pics at Hawking Hills!


----------



## weeedlady

Hocking Hills is spectacular. I haven't been there with horses, but I've hiked there on foot many times. Gotta love Southern Ohio.


----------



## evilamc

carshon said:


> I too wish I lived closer! I need more riding friends - maybe one day. I see awesome pics at Hawking Hills!


Yesssss its ALWAYS beautiful! I'm not sure if we'll go to the good spots this trip since we're riding from the horsemans camp and have limited time and a new horse to trails...But either way its always beautiful! Where are you at again? @Tazzie and I want to go to Mammoth Cave sometime.

After dinner tonight I got Jax back out....Just wanted to hop on for a few minutes and see if he had a better attitude after what we went through Monday.

Needless to say he has almost redeemed himself. He really did do GREAT until we turned in the driveway back home. Ugh. But we worked at it and ended on a good note walking slower to the trailer.



















He says look how good I'm being even with everyone out mowing and flapping tarps around





I DID get in trouble though which kind of ruined my good ride. I went to take him down to the river since thats usually where things go bad....A neighbor was out with his dog and yelled to me that I'm not allowed down there? I asked MULTIPLE people last year when trying to figure out who owned the road down....and I SWEAR I even did ask the owner and everyone said it was FINE! So maybe he changed his mind? Jax accidentally left a few skid marks last time because he was being so bad  Must of got our right of passage revoked...ugh...bad horse!

"I was good boy today"









He wanted to gait a lot today...but it was calm and controlled. No bolting or just being a total jerk so I went with it. I love when he gaits nicely so I don't want to punish him and make him walk slow all the time. As long as he was polite about it I went with it.

Fatty! I love how dark he is when he sheds out his winter coat


----------



## evilamc

Today was AMAZING!!! Felt SO good to have such a NICE ride!!!! I took Orianna to Hocking Hills, about a 72 minute trailer ride (I drive super slow on the back roads), not a horrible drive though, all but the last 10 miles were highway. I pulled up and a bunch of my friends were there! I wasn't planning on riding with them though, I was meeting up with another friend....and her friend...to ride with. This was going to be her mares FIRST real trail ride so we wanted to keep it just the three of us, so we didn't join my other friends. We were also on a shorter time frame because I needed to get home to boarding dogs....Well and horses are out of shape so we didn't need to push them TOO much!

When I got there, the day parking was PACKED so I had to break the rules and park in the overnight parking. So I got her out and tacked up quickly then walked up to the day parking to see if the people I were meeting were up there, I THOUGHT I had seen her pull up but wasn't sure. They were! So we chit chatted a few minutes, came up with a game plan for the ride and off we went!

Leading is new woman I met on her arab x paint, in the middle is my friend on her QH, shes had her 11months but shes been in training for the most part, all riding done in arena! So we put her in the middle of the two seasoned trail horses 


















Caves below us









Quietly walking along! Her QH did so well!









We hopped off to check out this CRAZY look out....omg it was so high, I was kind of terrified leaning over to snap this pic









The trails were just beautiful today! A few muddy spots but over all just wonderful









Orianna's favorite part was getting to play in the water some. The little brat tried to be sneaky and lay down! She started walking forward like she was done....then started going down....I was like UM NO! And gave her a good squeeze so she got back up. 

We kept it pretty slow and easy but trotted a few times. Orianna couldn't decide what to do. They had pretty slow easy jogs...too fast for her to just walk to but too slow for her to find a comfortable gait it seemed like? So she would walk....gait a little....pace some (ugh)...then get too close and walk again....and repeat. I really need to ride her more to get her gaiting better, she just finds riding around the neighborhood so pointless, its just miserable trying to ride her around the neighborhood lol.





When we got back I tried her to trailer then had to run up to their trailers real quick, I came back and she just looked so perfect! I was like AWWWW There IS a pretty horse in there!









A few bites before leaving









This stinker was NOT impressed with me that I took her. Before leaving this morning I hung a new licky thing for him in hopes that would keep him occupied...It worked for about a minute...then he saw me putting her on the trailer and the screaming started. Oh well. At least this time he wasn't drenched in sweat but I think he gave himself a good little workout...he needs it!


















When we got back, she got in a GOOD roll! According to @Tazzie and how she prices horses, Orianna would be worth $2000! Jax flips three times when he rolls though so hes worth $3000  LOL!





Ah I'm just on cloud nine though. Beautiful weather....GREAT ride...Orianna was PERFECT...Great weekend. Now tomorrow I get to go to the inlaws for mothers day...woooooooo....


----------



## weeedlady

when I was young, a horse was worth $100 per roll, not $1000. Must be inflation 

Glad you had a good time!


----------



## evilamc

weedlady said:


> when I was young, a horse was worth $100 per roll, not $1000. Must be inflation
> 
> Glad you had a good time!


Wish you could of joined us! If I didn't have to be back by a certain time I could of driven somewhere closer to you  Maybe a day next month  Now that I got a GOOD ride in I'm DYING for more!


----------



## weeedlady

^^^^yes^^^!
I think I'm good any weekend in June.


----------



## Tazzie

weedlady said:


> when I was young, a horse was worth $100 per roll, not $1000. Must be inflation
> 
> Glad you had a good time!


Haha! I can't even remember who told me it was $1000 per roll, but it was one of those silly little things that stuck!


But yay Alicia for a good ride!!


----------



## evilamc

So...I've decided to send Jax to a trainer for 30 days. His attitude has gotten a little out of control after having pretty much all winter off. When I trailer him to a park...hes GREAT! Well unless he has to follow slow horses, then he huffs and puffs for the first mile until settling. At home though? I feel like hes been a nightmare. I DREAD trying to ride him. And lately hes even been getting worse and worse about having his feet done. I KNOW I'm not hurting him because he always walks off completely sound....and I trim Orianna the same way and she has no issues with it....he just wants to be a complete JERK. I tie him up while I trim him and he sets back.....jerks....TRIED TO LAY DOWN TONIGHT....or just will NOT pick his foot up. Completely disrespectful. I'm SO over it. I actually listed him for sale...then a bunch of friends saw my post and started trying to talk me out of it. A friend said she would take him for 30 days for a VERY affordable price....So he gets dropped off Monday. If we can get back to where we were then I think I can stay on top of things but its just so out of hand and I'm so exhausted after work I just don't have it in me to put him through bootcamp myself.

Hopefully Orianna will do well being alone? She'll still have the mini here but when I take one or the other riding the mini is never enough lol! Another friend said I could borrow a horse if I need to, to keep her company if shes not handling it well.

I hope I'm making the right decision. I want to enjoy my horse again. We've done SO MUCH together in the 3 1/2 years I've had him.

Lol I didn't even clean him off when I took pics for his sale ad


















I posted a ton of pics of me riding him in all kinds of cool situations though.

I also shaved the mini Monday night....hes quite the show off with his new doo


















This is first time we've cut his mane off...I think he pulls it off nicely!


----------



## evilamc

This weekend we had a GREAT adventure! I decided to NOT board any dogs....even though it was a holiday weekend...so I did lose out on some money BUT life isn't all about working and making money, have to have fun too! So I managed to get all my dogs done by 3pm on Saturday, then my friend picked me and Orianna up and we headed to Kentucky to visit with @Tazzie! Her husband and son were off on a ride (on their toy) for the weekend so she was at home with her daughter, so we brought ponies over so we could have a girls night and little ride!

Orianna is quite confused why all of a sudden she keeps having to go places with me but shes a good sport about it. I threw her in the trailer shes never been in with a horse she barely knows and she didn't even bat an eye about it. I'd never even used a trailer with a ramp and rear tack before but she didn't care. It was about a 3 1/2 hr drive, for the most part it was a nice drive we did hit some bad rain for a few minutes though. Then of course...second we get there it POURS. So I have to set up my electric corral IN THE RAIN! I have a love hate relationship with my corral. It works well....but its a pain to unroll (and roll back up). I finally got it all set up though and we got the horses in it. We were able to use the carport as a run in and as one of the sides of the corral so we were able to give the girls a decent size area! The girls did SO WELL with each other! Not a single squeal about being locked in this tiny corral with a horse they barely know.









We were able to give them a small section of grass which they DEVOURED over night!










We were pretty pooped from the long day and car ride so we just hung out in the evening. We decided to get up early to get out and ride before it got TOO hot AND so we could hit up Dover Saddlery since its not too far from Katie!

To start our morning, we had to go get Izzie from her field down the road. We drove down...then hiked up a GIANT hill that Katie didn't really fully disclose we'd be hiking...Luckily Izzie let me walk right up to her and catch her, at first when Katie was approaching she started to walk away and we were like ohhhhh nooooo not a chase! So to bring her to the house, I sat in the trunk of the car while Katie drove as slow as possible...We're super safe in the country.





So to make the drive to Katie's a little nicer..My friend and I trailered together now the only problem is we both have two horse trailers and there is 3 of us/3 horses...Originally we were going to drive separate but with the park being like 10 minutes from Katie's house it just seemed Silly for us to EACH drive 3 1/2 hrs each way, instead we just made two trips to and from the park to get all 3 horses there. We took Izzie first, since our girls were content in their corral. I stayed with Izzie while they went back for the other two.

Izzie was super snuggly with me









It took about 30 minutes for them to get back, not too bad. So we got all tacked up...Look how beautiful my girly is!









Then off we went for the trails!

Being that Orianna is a TWH and so cool/confident on trails, we lead the way.









She was very energetic at first! Excited to be out! The trails were muddy and SLICK though. Some hills, nothing horrible...just slick. Until we went from the yellow trail....to green trail...then we were trail blazing! Orianna is a bulldozer and ti doesn't phase her. I was a little worried about Katie and Izzie though since they've never had to do that, I mean this was literally only Izzie's 3rd real trail ride....But she was a CHAMP and went right through!



















Those pics arent even showing the worst of it...was hard to hold phone and snap pic and dodge being smacked in the face...

We finally gave up and decided to just go back. The trails were a mess...it was starting to get super humid and the horses were getting tired. Izzie is in great shape but Orianna and Bitsey....not so much!

Orianna looked ready to take a nap when we got back, I didnt even have to tie her









We got untacked, got the horses cooled then did the same thing to get horses back. They took the two first while I stayed with Izzie...then we took her and just dropped her off at her field. 

Then we went to Dover....I spent the most LOL! Bought some super cute tank tops to ride in 

When we got back to the house and then went next door for the little cookout! Was neat meeting some of their family! But it was getting late so we didnt stay long. Got packed up and headed home! I got to my house about 10:40. Orianna took a nice drink and got in a good roll then went to her hay 

Yesterday, I went to see how Jax was doing at the trainers. Shes had him a week now. She put one ride on him to feel him out and then the rest of the week worked on ground work. Hes being a total JERK to her but they're working things out and hes finally settling down. She showed me what they've been working on, then let me try. It was mostly all things I've already done with him BUT hes never good when someone else works with him...so they had to work through that. Shes working on getting him soft and quiet too, I did notice a change there.

Since he did so well yesterday, today she got back on him. She said he wasn't great....they had to work through a good bit....but WAY better then last ride and towards the end he was settling. Hes always been super weird about being in arenas. So they're having to work through that mental block. She sent me a few cute pics 



















Not sure if I'll go out again this week. She encourages me to come out as often as possible but the first two weeks I feel like she needs more time with him and NOT me while they figure things out. So I'm waiting for her to tell me when shes ready for me to come out more. Part of me is thinking of leaving him with her for 60 days but we'll see. Shes going to try ponying him some with her horse to work on him being calm and not an idiot about having to follow. She also said I could pick them up and we go for a trail ride, I'll ride Ori while she rides him and tries to work out a few kinks/gives me tips on how to work through some things with him.

Whew long update!


----------



## Golden Horse

Long but great update!


----------



## PoptartShop

Sounds like a great weekend. Happy horses!!   Ugh at the trails being slick though, that is always a drag. :sad:

Orianna was like, I'm just gonna take a nap...right here... :lol:
It's so hard not to overspend at Dover...it's so addicting!

I am glad to hear Jax is doing well also. Yay!!


----------



## egrogan

Orianna's coat is _glowing _in those pictures, especially that first one. She looks really awesome. Glad you all had such a fun weekend. 



I am a wuss about bushwhacking like that, especially when you're in a tight line with a group. Fizz still sometimes reverts to backing up when something worries her and that would be a disaster with no place to turn around!


----------



## evilamc

@Golden Horse awwww thanks! Its fun having stuff to actually update about!
@PoptartShop She always is so cute after a ride, you never have to tie her shes always POOPED!
@egrogan I started feeding her sunflower seeds again to help her coat! I LOVE how they make her shineeee! Orianna will just go where ever you point her through whatever is in front of her...I mean as long as its physically possible. I was a little nervous about Izzie since it was her first time but she was SO good! Im sure having two horses that showed her its not a big deal helped


----------



## evilamc

Well, update from trainer yesterday....things aren't going well. We're on week 3 and hes just getting worse. I don't have all the details yet but farrier came out yesterday...hes literally NEVER been bad for a farrier before, especially a man...and I guess it was a disaster. Luckily farrier is a trainer as well and VERY patient, so I guess they worked him through it. She found a lot of holes in his training and she said his attitude hit a new level..She thinks it peaked though so MAYBE shes made a break through? I don't know what to think or where to go from here. I don't want him back especially if hes going to be even worse....do I risk paying for another 30 days and he still not be better? Do I take a giant loss selling him? I bought him in VA for $3000....hes not worth that here in Ohio, especially not with his attitude. Hes a very broke horse but at the same time not? I mean hes done EVERYTHING never really an issue. Hes just become very barn sour and is bad for ME when I do his feet....never anyone else though. So I thought oh maybe he just needs a tune up. Yeah...ugh.

Going out tonight to see how hes doing and shes going to show me all the holes. I just don't know what to think or do. My husband is completely unsupportive. Hes pretty much like "Well sell Orianna too! Then you can sell your truck and trailer!" Hes SO AGAINST me selling Jax. Yes I'd get another horse.....but why should I keep a horse that I'm butting heads with when I can find another one that will fit in my life style better. I'm BUSY with work...I don't have time to work with a horse every day. Orianna doesn't have any issues with this...Why should I have to put up with and feed a horse that does and that I can't enjoy?

Todays going to be a long day at work just wondering what in the world I'm going to see tonight.


----------



## carshon

@evilamc I am sorry you are going through this. I know you have had a lot of really great rides on Jax. I am assuming all pain issues have been ruled out? Sounds like he is in capable hands - and it will just take a Come to Jesus Meeting to get his head in the right place. I don't think there is a horse out there that does not have holes in their training somewhere. The buddy sourness is a pain in the ****. Fingers crossed that a break through happens soon.


----------



## egrogan

I try not to be the person on the Forum who always says "have you checked for Lyme?" ...but... have you checked for Lyme?


If I'm remembering correctly, one of your old horses had it? It just seems like he's really a different horse now than the horse you've had for so long. And with the trainer having issues too, just makes me wonder about that.


Must be really frustrating for you, sorry to hear it's gone in this direction!


----------



## csimkunas6

Super bummed out to hear things arent going well with Jax at the trainers! Do you think he just needs more rides alone or more groundwork? I cant imagine him needing more riding time with how much time you've put on him already. Just a refresher maybe? 

As far as selling Jax, regardless of what your hubby is saying you know your the one riding and should be enjoying your time riding, not dreading or not enjoying it. As much as I love Rodeo if it got to the point where he was being such an a** all the time, Id sell and get something that was the same every time. To me enjoying myself on a horse I enjoy riding is the main goal. Sounds super unlike Jax to be bad for the farrier too!!


----------



## evilamc

While I haven’t had a vet check or checked for Lyme, his actions don’t scream that to me. My last horse that had it you could tell. Jax is jus having an attitude because he’s spoiled. He’s great if I trailer somewhere, I can ride alone or with a small group and he’s the best horse you could ask for. In larger groups, if he gets to lead, he’s fine then too...it’s when you force him to follow and he has to walk slower that he becomes a jerk. 

Then at home, if Orianna is out with us, not a problem st all...if she isn’t with us, no a problem at all until I ask him to turn a way that wasn’t on his agenda (barn sour). If it was pain or Lyme we wouldn’t have so many good moments mixed with the bad and the bad are always under the same circumstances.

He started being bad with me about his feet because he’s a horse that likes to test boundaries. He started out fine but I wasn’t able to correct little things well enough while i was I was under him that it just escalated! As to why he was bad for the actual farrier? My guess is he got away with it with me so decided to test him? Or he’s just ****ED that the trainer is pushing him and demanding respect 24/7, I admit I let a LOT slide so he slowly got worse and worse and now this is what I have to show for my actions 😞 I just don’t know where to go from here. The trainer seems to have brought the worst in him out, side of him I’ve never even seen but I guess it was in there? It’s disheartening for sure. I never in a million years thought I let it get THIS bad.

But long story short, because of when the behavior issues appear and the pattern they have, I rule out pain/Lyme. With my QH that had Lyme, he was unpredictable, Jax is predictable, you know when he’s going to be bad and not lol! Also my QH showed some other signs, off and on lameness, alternating in his legs, skin sensitivity...he just doesn’t have any of that. He’s also still VERY sure footed.

Leaving in about 2 hours to see him 😞 I’m dreading it. I asked the trainer if it was possible for me to take him Saturday for a trail ride, let him clear his head...she said while she can’t tell me no since he is my horse she didn’t advise it.


----------



## knightrider

I can't "like" any of these posts. I feel so bad for you. I think you are too capable a rider to let things go so bad. Horses can be such mysteries.


----------



## evilamc

knightrider said:


> I can't "like" any of these posts. I feel so bad for you. I think you are too capable a rider to let things go so bad. Horses can be such mysteries.


I’ve just been so busy the last year with my business. It took off line wild fire! So I’ve been tired when working with him and letting things slide that I used to not...one thing here...one thing there...it’s all adding up and biting me in the butt now 😞 When riding I’ve always ridden him through his tantrums but no matter what it feels like he’s the same or worse the next time! Even if he didn’t get away with it the time before. It’s so frustrating. I really wanted to take him riding Saturday to try and feel him out and just to give him a break. He’s NOT used to being stalled, trainers here stall 24/7, too much of a liability to turn out. He’s also always had some weird mental issue with arenas, well that’s all he’s been in the last three weeks. I feel like he needs a reset on the trails 😞


----------



## evilamc

Wellllllll Seeing Jax went decent tonight. I got the full story of what happened yesterday...It took two hours to have his feet done because he wouldn't respect TRAINERS space while farrier was working. He was being decent for farrier but kept trying to nibble/lick/lip on trainer and she wasn't having it. She demands respect of her space 100% of the time, he didn't like her saying no and threw a GIANT temper tantrum. She said he was literally trying to drag her around...rear...BITE....BADDDDDDD. They had a BIG CTJ moment yesterday. I actually was liking what I saw tonight. He still TRIES to get in your space....hes ****ing relentless BUT he was a LOT better and much more respectful. She really wants me to do 60 days total...shes only charging me $350 a month so its not like its about the money for her...But she thinks she may of FINALLY hit his peak and had a break through, especially after how he did today. Basically she corrects every little tiny bit of attitude he tries to have...head toss? NO SIR....Tail swish? UM NO! So she thinks by next week she'll actually be able to really start riding him again but then the 30 days are done...I'd love for her to work him more under saddle...She said when we get to around the 45 day mark we should have a good idea on how hes going to be and I can make a better decision then if I want to continue with him myself or sell him. At this point it would be pretty hard to sell him though because they'd have such a hard time test riding him....Hes literally a giant ******* that tests the **** out of anyone that gets on him if they haven't ridden him before....Not great when people need to try before they buy...

He is looking good though


















Mommmmm don't leaveeeeee









TAKE ME WITH YOUUUUU


----------



## evilamc

We had guests visiting from Canada, not this past weekend but the weekend before! They had their 4 year old son, he was all excited to meet the horses but then was terrified! Orianna just wanted to say hi, after she ate her dinner...he would move away and she'd slowly follow him...not pushy in any way. He climbed up on the water tank box to try and get away from her lol! She walked over and was like HIIII Why wont you pet me? He literally started CRYING because she lightly touched him with her dirty nose from eating dinner. I about died laughing that he was crying over that.










This Monday Orianna played her saintly role and gave my neighbor a small ride. It was HOT out so they didn't stay out long, she just really wanted to try riding Orianna on her own.









She said she did GREAT! She's such a good horse and takes such great care of my neighbor. 

I gave her a nice cold bath after, she seemed to enjoy it!








I also touched up her feet a little, its SO EXCITING to me how they're finally looking like NORMAL feet. I've had her a little over 2 years and had professionals working on her the entire time every 6 weeks and they never started looking right until I took over.

Anddddd what everyone is probably waiting for....Jax update.










Monday was the first time I got to see trainer ride him, hes officially been with her 30 days. It was NOT a pretty sight. He constantly tosses his head, chomps at bit shes using (its actually a nice loose ring snaffle myler bit) tries to rush off...then when she corrects him he sometimes threatens to rear. It just wasn't pretty. He also is pacing around like a champ. Literally all shes asking him to do is WALK around the arena calmly. He absolutely refuses. If they're walking AWAY from barn he does better but second they're facing barn...its like game on.

She said I could get on, so I took him to fence and climbed on. I was not interested in trying to mount from the ground lol! I felt he was better for me but still not great. This is the worst hes EVER been when I've ridden him in an arena...like hes always been kinda bad in arenas but this was just down right terrible. Trainer said I let him pull on me too much...but I was riding how clinician taught me to ride him last year in 3 day gaited clinic. I was actually making him GAIT rather then stepping pace...well for the most part. I didn't stay on long because trainer didn't like how I rode LOL! Oh well. Shes having such a hard time getting him to relax under saddle. They spent MOST of the first 30 days on ground work too. Hes doing AMAZING on the ground, super happy with that progress but under saddle he seems 10x worse  Hopefully this is his peak and now he'll start getting better since hes NOT winning acting like this.

She said her ride yesterday started out not to hot but she kept at it and he finally relaxed. I wish I could of been watching. I'm very torn about what I want to do though. I signed up for another 30 days because it could be super beneficial to him but after seeing how he was Monday I'm wondering if I'm better off bringing him home and really dedicating time to him myself. She is moving to a new home at beginning of July, taking horses with her.....well new place is hour and a half away from me rather then only being 30 minutes away. Thats a HUGE bummer. I trust her to take good care of him but at the same time I really don't feel like traveling 3 hours to go see him. It also sucks to take him home after only 40-45 days instead of doing the full 60...because you know....what if she had that last 15 days with him...could she of made a huge break through?!

So like I said, I'm very torn. I can MAKE time to ride him every day after work for a few weeks..it will be hard but I could do it. I love the trainer and shes done a fabulous job with his ground work, but she doesn't really have any background with gaited horses so I'm not sure if thats hindering her some? Technically hes still just a horse but when hes pacing/stepping pace all over the place its not beneficial to him at all....or me after all the work I put in to build up his gait the last year.

I'm going out again this coming Monday, I'm thinking that may be the make it or break it day? If hes still acting like he was this past Monday I think I'll just bring him home when she moves. Its just not enough of a guarantee that he'll be doing better if I let him move with her for 2 weeks (well probably 3 because he'll get like a week off, I don't have to pay for that of course)...so I'll have moved him hour and a half away for no real gain? Maybe thats a bad way to look at it but its where I'm at. I'm just such a depressed mess about the whole situation and really wanting my horse home too  As much as he drives me CRAZY I am missing him. I'd still be open to selling him if I got the offer I'd want but as long as hes mine I kind of want him home. I'm just missing riding him SO MUCH. Orianna is GREAT, like she literally does NOTHING WRONG....but I just don't have the same connection with her? Maybe that sounds sappy...I just never feel like I have as much fun with her. Jax is always so full of life and ready for adventure! He LOVES hitting the trails (real trails...not our neighborhood...which is what caused all our big issues for him to go to training lol). Orianna just never seems as into it as him.

Miss this  









Hes just so fun to take selfies with


----------



## knightrider

Still can't "like" it. So sorry you are having to deal with this and hope things improve for you and Jax.


----------



## weeedlady

Hope you get thing straightened out with him.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks ladies  I know he can do better just not sure if what we're doing right now is helping or hindering him. I'll see how hes doing Monday!


----------



## carshon

@evilamc I am going to stick my nose where it does not belong and say - if this trainer does not know gaited horses she may be making some of the riding issues worse. I only say that because it happened to a friend of mine. She sent her TWH mare to a trainer to get over some of the same issues you are having - but my friend is an extremely timid rider and let Cocoa get away with a lot - to the point that we would ride on a trail until Cocoa decided to turn around and go back to the trailer - and there was nothing my friend could do about it. Then it got to - we would not leave the trailer, then we would not get into the trailer. So she sent her to a local trainer with a good reputation. This trainer set limits, rode through some bucks and balking but also got Cocoa so keyed up all she did was pace - her lovely running walk was gone. 

I am not telling you to bring Jax home or that your trainer is not a good trainer just be careful. Hand set is super important in riding a gaited horse and is different that riding a stock horse. My husband and his trainer went round and round about this - and he just did what he wanted in his lessons until the trainer realized that his hand set helped her frame up and gait better. Now trainer reminds him of his hand placement.

I rode an a** hat gelding for a long time - but I loved him to pieces - we really did have a bond. When he passed I was devastated. I can totally understand the bond you have with Jax. I think we must like the "bad boys"


----------



## csimkunas6

Not sure if youd be interested evilamc, but my BO said he'd be willing to work with Jax...up to you, if your interested you know how to get in touch


----------



## evilamc

carshon said:


> @evilamc I am going to stick my nose where it does not belong and say - if this trainer does not know gaited horses she may be making some of the riding issues worse. I only say that because it happened to a friend of mine. She sent her TWH mare to a trainer to get over some of the same issues you are having - but my friend is an extremely timid rider and let Cocoa get away with a lot - to the point that we would ride on a trail until Cocoa decided to turn around and go back to the trailer - and there was nothing my friend could do about it. Then it got to - we would not leave the trailer, then we would not get into the trailer. So she sent her to a local trainer with a good reputation. This trainer set limits, rode through some bucks and balking but also got Cocoa so keyed up all she did was pace - her lovely running walk was gone.
> 
> I am not telling you to bring Jax home or that your trainer is not a good trainer just be careful. Hand set is super important in riding a gaited horse and is different that riding a stock horse. My husband and his trainer went round and round about this - and he just did what he wanted in his lessons until the trainer realized that his hand set helped her frame up and gait better. Now trainer reminds him of his hand placement.
> 
> I rode an a** hat gelding for a long time - but I loved him to pieces - we really did have a bond. When he passed I was devastated. I can totally understand the bond you have with Jax. I think we must like the "bad boys"


This is exactly what I'm worried about! I don't think shes doing anything WRONG but I think what shes doing just doesn't work with him being gaited? Jax was NO WHERE near that bad, I honestly didn't let him get away with things but he didn't like when I told him NO and faught me...but I would work him through it how I knew how to.

Casey! I'll message you


----------



## evilamc

Well.....Jax got kicked out today. Trainer called me and said I needed to come pick him up, things were not working out and shes done everything she can with him. Today while bathing him, things escalated causing him to rear and jerk away from her, she thinks she tore a muscle in her leg, she can't walk...is going to ER in the morning if no improvement  I'm pretty heart broken right now.

I hooked up trailer while still on the phone with her and started down the road. She just is at a loss with him, after 30 days he was just getting worse and worse..so she felt she just isn't the trainer for him, I respect her for admitting that rather then keeping him the full 60 days. She said hes spoiled and too far gone and I need a cowboy  I'm going to just try and make time to work with him every day for awhile, see where I can get with him..I also may take up @csimkunas6 BO's offer to work with him 

He looked SO SAD when I got there, trainer was gone, she told me she left a lead rope on him in the stall because he needs to learn to give to pressure...something I;ve NEVER had an issue with...But this is how I found him 

















I felt HORRIBLE that he had a stud chain on, never in my life have I felt that hes needed one and I've owned him 3 1/2 years  He just really challenged the trainer 

I grabbed what little stuff we had there pretty quickly and threw it in the trailer, then grabbed him....I barely had to walk him to trailer...a horse was running around in the arena calling to him...he looked at him once...I was like "Load up" and he hopped right in not even giving that horse a second look.









He was happy to be coming home I'd say.

It took Orianna a few minutes to realize he was home. When I got him out of the trailer he did pretty well, was excited but mindful still. He was looking for Ori but she was no where to be seen. He couldn't concentrate on eating his dinner because he wanted his sissy so I turned him out. She must of been sleeping because she still hadn't realized he was home...Finally she did and she nickered to him from the barn then stuck her head out the window, he went over and they started snuggling through the window...rather then her coming out or he going in LOL
































She came out and they ran around each field...a few times...just having some fun.

Only caught the tail end of it on video, I was failing with my phone tonight





Then the grooming started lol!





































Lol needless to say they're happy to be reunited. I have a ride planned for tomorrow. I'm pretty tempted to take Jax and let him destress on the trail, he usually LOVES trail rides and going on adventures. But I also feel like he may need a few days to relax here LOL! Going to see how he seems in the morning.


----------



## Chevaux

I must say I didn’t like to see the chain left on unsupervised.

There must be other trainers in your area that would do, so all will not be lost right, evilamc?


----------



## evilamc

Chevaux said:


> I must say I didn’t like to see the chain left on unsupervised.
> 
> There must be other trainers in your area that would do, so all will not be lost right, evilamc?


Yeah I was pretty unhappy about that chain being on. I get it if she felt she needed it....but not unsupervised..

There are other trainers, I'm just going to make time to be consistent with him and hopefully get him back to where he was. The main reason I sent him for training is because I'm so busy with my dog grooming shop that I was only able to work him once or twice a week...My husband said he'd cook dinner and I've hired help in my shop so I'm not so dead after work...So with the extra energy and time I can work with Jax myself. Or if I'm really struggling I can reach out to someone else.


----------



## weeedlady

sorry this didn't work well for you and Jax. Glad he's home and happy to be there. I'm sure you can get him back to where he used to be, just give him lots of time and attention.
Good luck.


----------



## egrogan

While the two of them are adorable, I hate that he came home to you under these circumstances. I'm sure many of us have had an experience with an animal that made us so frustrated the best thing to do was walk away, but this just seems so extreme.


----------



## carshon

I am sorry Jax came home before they had their break through. I also don't like the chain. 

Another thought came to me - I wonder if Jax is kind of a jerk because he is housed with a mare? Not that he is acting study but even geldings act like the "stud" of their herd - and can become jerks. That was my main issue with Steve (my gelding) and to be honest my gelding was not a horse you could cowboy - it made him worse. you had to "out think" him - and always be a step ahead. Steve was housed with 4 mares and god-forbid someone get between him and one of his mares on a trail ride. I was bucked off and pulled around more when we rode with herd mates than when I rode him with friends. Everyone told me I was nuts that geldings did not act like that - but mine did. Steve was born here and I was there when he was gelded at 10 months so I know they got both testicles. He just was an alpha male and unless you proved to be the alpha he was a jerk.

Just my 2 cents. 

I hope he destresses and you get to take him out on the trail.


----------



## evilamc

Ohh bad Steve!! It’s something to consider but overall Orianna is the leader so not sure? 

I decided to re introduce the clicker to him, so far so good. This morning i was able to clean his feet while he patiently stood in stall. Last night I needed to halter him to look at something and he was like oh heck nooooo!! Took me awhile, like he freaked when halter would touch him. I worked him through it though. Got him caught in about 5 min this morning. Surprisingly he hopped right in the trailer for me! I decided to bring him to his FAVORITE park so he can go swimming, give him a good experience and hopefully help reset his brain some. If I have to hand walk him no biggie. We just got here and he seems happy as can be though so I’m excited! Also, he’s stepped on his lead rope multiple times, realized there’s pressure and gently steps off it... he’s always been like this...really not sure what happened that made him so bad there and unwilling to give to pressure?

I’ll update later when I survive 🙂 I’m not alone don’t worry!


----------



## evilamc

We had an absolutely AMAZINGGGGGGGGG ride! A few times he got a little quick or too excited but came back down easily.









Got him all tacked up, he was quite the gentleman for this, I was very pleased. I had to run to the bathroom, left him tied at trailer with his haynet...he didn't have a care in the world.

I hopped on, again he was a perfect gentleman, he knows how to line up when you're getting on, first thing I taught him when I got him years ago...I took in my dressing room and had him line up to the door and I hopped on, calm as can be. Walked him over to my friends, loose rein...he just chilled.

Took this video after we got on the trails  I was VERY happy with how well he just went to work and was enjoying it.





When we got close to the beach area...he got pretty excited..I went with it because it wasn't BAD...it was just like a little kid super excited to go play in the water.














My friend got the courage to get in the water with me! Shes the one that had the BAD accident here last year.





There was a boater passing by, Jax didn't seem as interested in going out as deep as he usually does, I think because the boater? Like he didn't seem frightened by them...but just wasn't interested in going out to them. 

So we left the water on got back on the trail. I pretty much rode on the buckle the whole time...he was forward but not a bad forward...just a nice active walk...HAPPY to be out I'd say. Not nervous or mean.






















We did a nice 7 miles  I was pretty happy with him.

When we got home, rather then just throwing him back out in the field...I decided to tie him to trailer. Ha he threw quite the little tantrum! little rears....pawing....he finally gave in and started to chill out. I left him tied for about 20-25minutes, I just sat across the driveway and played on my phone while he worked it out.

At one point he actually was looking and playing with his reflection in the windows....that was pretty cute.









After the rearing episode...I wish I got that on video..turd.





So he resorted to pawing when rearing didn't work





Then he was like...maybe I can untie myself?





But he finally more or less gave in. Stood quietly, flies were bugging him so he was a little wiggly..partially from that partially because well...hes Jax. I'm going to try and make this part of our routine though, anytime after we do anything, tie him to trailer afterwords. Then maybe he wont be in such a hurry to get home because getting home means chilling at trailer....not going out to play.

I still have to face our two biggest issues. Riding from the house....and trimming his feet. Like I just said, hoping the tying at the trailer will help with the barn sourness too. I have a few ideas for when I'm riding as well. As far as trimming his feet? I'm not quite sure how I'm going to go about that yet. Last night he freaked a little about me just picking them...I worked him through it though...This morning he was great about letting me pick them. If farriers didn't SUCK here I'd just pay someone.....hes NEVER been bad for farriers, only me. UGH. Going to give him tomorrow off, then Wednesday I'm going to ride the neighborhood some. I'm thinking I'll wait a week or so to tackle his feet...I can't put it off too long but I don't want to rush into it.


----------



## carshon

Soooo very happy to see you had a nice ride!


----------



## evilamc

carshon said:


> Soooo very happy to see you had a nice ride!


Yes! The real test will be Wednesday. Going to give him tomorrow off then Wednesday ride by the house. Then I really need to work on his feet, haven’t come up with a plan for that yet.


----------



## carshon

again sticking my nose in. I do my horses feet as well and 99% of the time I am here by myself when doing them. My daughters mare Gracie is horrible to get her feet done. Leaning into me and pulling her feet away. We have made progress - namely by redirecting her - I use the Chris Cox method of driving the horse from behind. We start our feet trimming by going in circles with multiple direction changes - and I mean a lot and fast. When I pull her into me I say firmly "WHoa" and then praise or give a treat. Once she is standing still on command I reach for a leg - I do fronts first and one at a time - with lots of breaks and praise. For me personally I only do 2 feet per day so the time is short. Gracie is the worst behaved of my 4 and for the past 2 years she spent more time circling with firm Whoa's than standing for her feet to be filed. This summer she has done much better - but hitting her with a rasp (by my old farrier) is what caused most of her issues. So I just make her move a lot and praise and give treats for good behavior.

I am sorry to keep commenting but I feel that you and I have had so many of the same struggles


----------



## PoptartShop

That chain being left on unsupervised really bothers me too. I don't think it's necessary for him anyway, horrible that she left it on like that. Poor Jax. :sad: Ugh. No need for her to leave that on him or with a lead rope. :icon_rolleyes: & saying you need a cowboy is a stupid excuse! She just doesn't know what she's doing with him.

She needs to really re-evaluate herself, if she can't handle a 'gaited' horse. Like putting a chain on him & tossing him in the darn trailer isn't going to do him any good. No wonder why he reacted like that towards her - he was probably confused. I don't blame him!

She could've gotten frustrated with him too & went off on him.

Glad he's back with you for now. I really hope you can get your money back, too. 

She must have been doing something & confusing him, so he reacted that way. Most of the time people blame the horse, when in fact...99.9% of the time, it's the person.

I know it's going to be a bit tough to do it yourself right now, but maybe that is what's best for Jax at the moment. YOU know him, which will help him even more. 

So glad you had a nice trail. I am sure he loved it!!!! Was a breath of fresh air for him. :smile: Yay!


----------



## evilamc

@carshon Don't apologize! I LOVE it! Keep the ideas coming I need all the ideas I can get so I can find what works best for HIM! He can be so particular, when I was teaching him to stand still for mounting..I probably went through like 5 or 6 different methods till I found what worked.

I WAS going to give Jax off today until I saw this weeks weather. It wasn't raining when we finished eating dinner so I decided to get a ride in before feeding the horses. Welll as I go out I can feel a few rain drops...I think to myself "Ohhh it will be fine...no big deal".

Jax was GREAT for being caught! Didn't even try and run, when he saw me coming with his halter he actually turned towards me and waited for me. YAY! When I had to catch him Sunday evening and Monday morning he RAN....DID NOT WANT CAUGHT! So hopefully the FUN ride yesterday made him realize being caught isn't bad! Mommy does funnnnnn things with him.

Got him to trailer and because I didn't want to be riding long I decided to just ride bareback...cuz why not?









He was great as always while I got on..he tried to act a little goofy the first 20 feet...I said no and opened the reins to what his option was...but didn't pull on him any..gave him a few seconds to realize the option of least resistance was the best option to take  

Second we got off my property and on the road it started to rain...BUT LOOK HOW DANGEROUS HE IS OMG









He did great on the side road and it wasn't raining that bad so I decided to continue the ride and crossed the BUSY road to get to the little cul de sac that I let him eat grass at. 



















Surprisingly he wasn't really interested in having a munch...he could probably tell what was about to happen...

Yeah it literally started to monsoon on us. The rain was pelting me so hard it almost felt like someone was throwing rocks at me. He worked SO HARD to stay calm. I mean the wind was blowing like crazy...the rain was coming down in SHEETS...he got a little antsy a few times but I managed to calm him back down in just a few steps each time. I couldn't really freaking see though so I decided to hop off before getting on the busy road to cross to my house. He stopped and stood still while I jumped off then calmly walked with me. Stayed super calm all the way down the driveway...no rushing at all. 










We were drenched. I was SO proud of him. I knwo I had PLANNED on tying him for 20-25 min after every ride but the rain was just so bad I only left him tied for 5  He wasn't rearing or pawing and only wiggled for the first minute....then he just stood and waited so I felt that was good.

I let him out and unhaltered him. He followed me back to the barn, he was a few inches too close though, so while I walked I just swung my arms around...I probably looked like a complete idiot to anyone that could of been watching but I basically was showing him where my bubble was...I wasn't aiming at him in anyway...if he came in my bubble and got hit that was his own fault. After about 20 ft he stopped trying to come in my bubble.

Got them fed and put some hay in their hay nets in their stalls so if they wanted to stay in to eat they could...I just looked SO LOVELY after.


















Handling hay when you're already wet is the worst. I was covered.

I made a video compilation from today too LOL!





I'm VERY happy with how he handled himself though. He let me catch him no problem, honestly seemed pretty eager to work. Kept his cool very well. Orianna called to him a good bit but overall he ignored her and kept his focus on what I was doing with him. So even though the trainer wasn't having much success with riding him...it must of helped somehow? Hes doing great with me! Just have to be consistent with him. I'd love to get other people on him too but that will come with time. The second a new person gets on him he always gets nervous and tenses up....then acts like a fool. I'd love to get him over that but I'll just have to be careful with WHO I put on him till I do. I don't want to put someone on him that will be nervous or not be able to handle him if he tests them. That will just make more issues for me!

Hoping to get to work with him again tomorrow and maybe Thursday, Friday night is date night so he'll get Friday off!


----------



## Tazzie

evilamc said:


> [MENTION=173298]I'm VERY happy with how he handled himself though. He let me catch him no problem, honestly seemed pretty eager to work. Kept his cool very well. Orianna called to him a good bit but overall he ignored her and kept his focus on what I was doing with him. So even though the trainer wasn't having much success with riding him...it must of helped somehow? Hes doing great with me! Just have to be consistent with him. I'd love to get other people on him too but that will come with time. The second a new person gets on him he always gets nervous and tenses up....then acts like a fool. I'd love to get him over that but I'll just have to be careful with WHO I put on him till I do. I don't want to put someone on him that will be nervous or not be able to handle him if he tests them. That will just make more issues for me!


Perhaps you opened his eyes to how crappy life can be elsewhere, and he'd rather behave than go back THERE again? :lol:


----------



## evilamc

We rode again last Thursday but haven't since! I picked up contracts from trainer today. I mustered up the courage to write her a review, she was not pleased with it. I was honest and mainly just complained about how I felt mislead by the clause we added that the cost would be prorated if I took him home early...well he got SENT home early...no services rendered....but I get NOTHING back. Whatever. It would cost me more to take off work (I don't get vacation days) and try and fight it then it does to just take the loss. But I put it out in the open for everyone to see.

Ok now back to Thursday LOL! My neighbor joined me with Orianna and we went for a little ride around the neighborhood.

I went bareback again because I'm lazy.









He was a little tiny bit silly about leaving but then went to his head down nice walk









We wondered around some, it was hot outttt so didn't stay out long. Jax did pretty good about when I turned him AWAY from home, didn't fight it too much. Second we actually did start heading for home though it was "on". He threw his head up and tried to rush. I gave him a few chances to relax and walk easily but he wasn't having it. So I stopped him, held him stopped until he stopped pulling on me, then hopped off and lead him home. We practiced walking at all different speeds. 

Once home, I got both horses untacked, while neighbor brushed Ori I decided to hose Jax off. Thats what trainer was doing when she got hurt.









omgggg hes so bad omgggg









I barely held him....didn't fight it one bit.

After hosing off, he got tied to the trailer for 20 minutes. He was much better this time then last time but still pawed some at first. After that they got fed...hes the messiest eater EVER!




































Well then I had the bright idea to work on his feet some....they really needed it. That was interesting. At first I worked him loose (halter and lead rope but not tied) That actually was going pretty well for his front feet....when I started messing with his backs though it went down hill fast. He got away for me a few times so finally I decided to tie him. I stayed calm though, I didn't get mean...I just worked him through it. Once tied he tried to dance around like an idiot. I stood there....let him be an idiot and when he stopped I praised him heavily then worked on him. That worked really well! I got a lot done, I was pretty happy. Once I was satisfied with what I had done (still had more to do but was happy with what I got done for the first time working on them since hes come back), I left him tied. Wowza is that when the tantrum STARTED! I stood back in the feed area, then sat in the viking while he danced around....reared...pawed....it was quite a show. After about 12 minutes he finally settled....still a little wiggly though so I didn't release him yet. By 20 minutes he was standing pretty nicely though, so I gave him a nice treat and a good neck scratch and released him. He stayed with me till I left though so he obviously wasn't traumatized!






We didn't do much over the weekend. I was busy with other things. This morning when I went out to feed they were already sweating while standing around in the barn. So I finally caved and went and bought a barn fan. I took it out to plug in when I fed dinner. They were both TERRIFIED! Orianna was more accepting of it then Jax though. So I saw this as a training opportunity. I got out the clicker and within a few minutes I had him walking over to it with me with lots of praise. Once I walked away though he moved further away from it. So I left it on and went inside for a bit. When I came back out, I could see through the barn window he was pretty much standing in front of it LOL! So he realized how nice it was! Second he saw me though he moved away and started acting scared again...I was like oh you faker you're not getting more treats to go near it.

I turned it off for the evening, I'll turn it back on in the morning  I'm sure they'll absolutely love it when its 95 degrees out and 70% humidity LOL!


----------



## carshon

It is amazing to me how far you have come when the "trainer" just couldn't. I think Jax is a thinker and cannot be cowboyed. I think these are happy posts! This is something I tell a friend of mine all of the time - horses are like toddlers they are never the same every day. Yes, there are those Ori's of the world that are laid back and mellow but then there are those that are thinkers and movers. My friend wants a horse that has no real personality - just does what it is told when it is told all day every day. She does not want to "train" a horse. Just plop on and ride. Personally, I like a horse with A LOT of personality - not dangerous but I want an interactive relationship one that makes me think as well. I like Jax - he sounds like my kind of guy!


----------



## knightrider

Well, I am not the slightest bit surprised. I wrote earlier that I thought you were a competent rider, and you certainly are! Kudos to you and I hope all continues to go well. Jax is such an interesting and fun horse. I am so happy that things are going better.


----------



## evilamc

Thanks guys it means a lot that you believe in me 🙂 I think just having the break from him helped me a lot too! Work had just been so crazy that I just had no patience left. I’m a dog groomer and I’m the “hard to handle” groomer in this area, I literally do dogs and cats that want to kill me, all my patience gets used up on them some days 😞 so when Jax would test me I just didn’t have it in me and got frustrated. Which in turn just makes HIM frustrated.

I agree, he’s JUST like a toddler. When he has a tantrum there’s no bullying him through it. You just have to talk him down and let him get it out of his system then he’ll actually start using his brain again. He’s a VERY fun horse. I LOVE Orianna and it would take a LOT of money to get her from me but I don’t have as much fun with her as I do Jax. Orianna is like a machine, jax is like a fun little kid.

Hopefully my new strategy works to get him over his barn sourness. He can be a slow learner...or stubborn to change his ways...so not sure if it will be a very fast process lol!


----------



## evilamc

Woo we've had THREE great rides!

Last week we did another around the neighborhood by ourselves. It was short and sweet! 

Only pic from that one LOL, hes doing so well with waiting at the trailer after the ride









I ended up taking a Saturday off for once, met up with @csimkunas6 at her barn and I rode with her, two of her boarders and her BO! It was PERFECT! I'm not ready to take Jax to a BIG ride yet this was just the right amount of people. We rode the trail that goes to the rail trail..theres one pretty scary hill but we made it! Once on the rail trail though its smooth sailing.



















Jax actually FOLLOWED behind two other horses, they were gaited so he seemed to enjoy following behind them  Then the other two trailed behind on their non gaited horses. We joked about HOW BAD JAX IS for just being kicked out of training!!!!!!! As I'm riding along on completely loose rein.

So we ended up venturing off the rail trail up this one trail that goes to a BEAUTIFUL lookout..it was pretty over grown at one spot. We started trying to trim it back some, then some of the others found a path to go around...well Jax decided "screw going around, we got this mom" and literally BULLDOZED through the branches....I was like OH CRAP!!!! I ducked....but wasn't safe. I literally got close lined OFF of Jax. I feel like it was just like in cartoons! I came off and onto my butt, not hurt luckily! I just started LAUGHING! After they all asked if I was ok they started laughing too! Jax just stopped and looked at me like WTF you doing down there mom? I'm pretty lucky, I just got a few scratches on one arm...a big "road rash" type one on the other arm....then my shirt had a nice 6" gash in it and a scratch on my stomach. I hand walked him a few minutes to find something nice to get on from, hopped back on and pretended it never happened...expect when they reminded me it did and we laughed more about it!

The view was totally worth it though




































WATCH OUT SCARY HORSE









Following like a champ!









Little video 





He gaited beautifully the whole ride! Just a few moments of STOP DOING IT LIKE THAT THATS BOUNCY AND BAD! lol!

He was SO well behaved though coming out...I was a little worried how he would be coming back.....

Coming back he and the pony in the group apparently had the exact same competitive attitude. It was bad having them next to eachother. really bad. They just kept egging each other on to race. I gave in finally and then after one good run I said "OK now you NEED to listen". I didn't want to sit there pulling on him the whole ride back. So anytime I asked him quietly to slow down and he didn't...I stopped and turned him and we BACKED down the trail. After doing this about 4x...he decided it was easier to just go the speed I asked. So I FINALLY figured out how to get him to NOT RUSH like an idiot without completely fighting with him and getting both of us worked up.

We got back into the woods to get back to the farm....then got to the scary super steep hill. If there wasn't a little stream crossing then straight back up after you go down this super steep hill it wouldn't be nearly as bad...but you go down, pretty much leaning back as far as you can...to get to a little stream crossing that then goes straight up...so they want to jump it a little. We survived. I doubt it was pretty but we did it and survived. I think next time I may just get off and walk it though...yeah I'm a chicken.

Made it back to the farm safely though. Hose off Jax then chatted a few mins before loading up and coming home! When we got home I tied him to the trailer for 20 minutes while I let boarding dogs out. I'm super impressed with how well hes handling that now. I feel like his whole demenor is changing too, I like it. Before I sent him off to training I just couldn't handle him anymore...I didn't have the energy or patience to deal with him. I think having that break from him....and hiring a bather for my shop...has given us a second chance. We're in such a better place right now. So it makes me feel like I didn't completely waste $700 on "60 days" oops I mean 34 days...of training. Yeah he and the trainer didn't work out but hes working out so much better for me now. I'm just going about things differently and they seem to work better for him.


----------



## evilamc

OH pics of my road rash LOL - This is from Sunday, the day after









Then today it looks like this

















Last night the weather was just PERFECT so I invited my boarder for a little ride around the neighborhood. Nothing fancy or long...just getting the horses out. She rode Orianna and her mom walked their munchkin.










She LOVES riding bareback and I'm lazy to saddle...so we both rode bareback...Well I use my pad because I like not having swampbutt



























So at one spot, I decided we could gait a little. Orianna is kinda bad and does a stepping pace..but goes a lot faster then Jax because I make him stay in his slower more so running walk. We're still working on building speed...I'd rather him go slower and correct then faster doing a stepping pace.





Well Orianna got WAY ahead of him, the mom got all worried that it would make jax mad and he would take off on me to catch up...because thats what he used to try and do. I'm happy to report he did just as I asked! He tried speeding up once but came back to me and that was the end of that!

Then of course the true test comes when we turned to go home. He immedietly speed up and tried to rush. So I did as before, stopped and turned him then backed him towards home. After a few times of that he listened and walked nicely like I asked. Second we got in the driveway though it was ON again...so I repeated the same steps as before...and we walked nicely down the driveway back to the trailer. I was very happy with that! Hopped off, she took Orianna back out to the paddock and Jax got to stay at the trailer. He didn't call to her....paw....nothing, he did fantastic. 

Well AJ was being quite the brat while standing there and the mom had enough of it and handed him to me (Liv was taking Orianna out). So I started lunging him and making him focus..he looked so good! Butttt when Liv took him back from me then tried to take him to his paddock he apparently reared up and striked at her  I didn't see it but she came back with him, so we worked with him together then I walked back wiht her and he behaved much better. Hes such a little brat.

Since both horses did so well though, they got some cut up watermelon rinds on their dinner  They go NUTS over them! Works for me because I get the delicious part and they eat what I don't want LOL! I think Jax actually almost did better then Orianna! Whats going on here!









THEN EXCITINGNESS

I got a new feed cabinet!









I've been using an old small chest freezer AND a storage bin thing...everything was just scattered around and it was so annoying! I'm SO happy with this!

Jax wanted to take a selfie after he "helped" me put it together








This horse freaking loves the camera I swear. Second he sees your phone out he starts posing.

OH forgot to post this pic in last post, after our ride! He says "I'm sexy and I know it!"









So I'm super happy with how things are going. I get to do feet this weekend...so I'll report in on how that goes. But riding wise, things are going better then ever.


----------



## evilamc

I'M SO HAPPY! I did their feet yesterday, well I did all of Jax' and Orianna's fronts....it was just too hot I thought I was going to die so couldn't finish her. HE WAS A SAINT! I had my 12 year old boarder hold him while I worked on him. He didn't try to nibble on her....lick her....nothing. He grabbed his foot away a few times and when he did we backed him.....then moved him back up to where he was. No getting super frustrated with him. I'm just so happy with how well he did. A few times he redeemed himself when he tried to take his foot...so I'd let him put it down then give him scratches and a break. I may have her hold him again next few times just so we can build on that then start trying by myself again.


----------



## carshon

I am just so HAPPY for you! he sounds like he is really trying to be good and it really sounds like you are enjoying him again. Just HAPPY for both of you!


----------



## PoptartShop

OMGoodness the nose pictures! LOL that is just adorable. He is such a ham. :lol: Love that cute pink nose. He is just so cute. I am glad you are having such great rides & enjoying each other.

SO happy for you. It sounds like everything is going well (as it should be!). Sounds like he just needed to be with you after all! Glad he did so well with his feet too. Yayy!!!


----------



## evilamc

carshon said:


> I am just so HAPPY for you! he sounds like he is really trying to be good and it really sounds like you are enjoying him again. Just HAPPY for both of you!


I am! The break from him was needed...and hiring help was needing but now we're working together again!
@PoptartShop he really is a ham, Orianna sometimes is but for the most part isn't interested. Jax wants to be up your butt all day every day though. Hes always curious about what you're doing and if he can help. He can be all the way across the big field but if I walk out in the paddock he stops whatever hes doing to come see what I'm up to. I always say hes lucky hes so cute because he can be such a brat! Things are going well though so I'm trying to stay super positive.

Drama with my boarder this morning  I had electric unhooked from the fence from working on something, went inside to take a break...when I came back out he was in the barn wtih my horses. The little brat literally takes ANY OPPERTUNITY HE CAN TO ESCAPE! So It just SCARES me! What if I hadn't come back out so soon and he went in the road and got hit by a car? I told my boarder for his safety, she needs to move him to somewhere with solid fencing. I'm NOT changing my fence. Hes escaped at least 10x now so we're lucky he hasn't got hurt already. Shes super upset...said maybe she'll have to sell him...I feel like shes trying to make me feel guilty but I'm literally looking out for the safety of their pony....well and me not getting a lawsuit if he gets hit by a car. We'll see how this goes. Shes making calls, but no where else is going to board him for $25 a month....I'm sure no where else will do it for much less then $100. Hes also not up to date on vaccines. She didn't want me to trailer him with my horses when I took them in to get yearly done...and I guess can't afford a farm call fee. I suggested she just bring him home, they have chain link fence and yard is plenty big for how tiny he is. We'll see what happens! It stinks becuase they are really nice people.


----------



## evilamc

Well LOTS of updates here!

First, the mini moved out at the end of July. Its been so quiet without him/his owners here...Its kind of weird but its nice. I feel like a giant weight has been lifted off my shoulders because I'm not constantly worrying that hes going to get out. They however are not talking to me anymore. It looks like they even took their dog to another groomer. So I'm pretty hurt over the situation, I thought they were my friends and because I wanted to put their ponies safety first, I'm the bad guy so they hate me now. Oh well  Maybe one day they'll talk to me again. I miss taking the daughter riding, shes a cool kid.

Earlier this month I was in complete panic mode though, with how the weathers been, its been HARD for farmers to make hay. I was literally down to 8 bales. So I started looking around for anyone that had left over 2nd cut from 2017. My horses just will not touch 1st cutting...I've tried and tried, they wont eat it. I found someone that had some roundbales left over so went and got one. It was HUGEEEE!!!! I don't have a tractor either, so I put straps around it, then tied straps to beam in run in shed...then drove truck out from under it...Of course it landed in the front, so I then turned truck around and literally PUSHED it into the shed LOL!

They kind of eat it...kind of dont. It has SOME good hay in it but also a lot of junk








With the mini gone though I was able to use the run in shed for it, very convenient! Whenever we go on vacation I think I'll do this too, with square bales though. I have a few bunk feeders and full bale hay nets I can put in there, then load up their play house with 4 bales too...they'd be set for most of the week!

Finally my hay guy was able to make some hay, I was down to TWO BALES!!!!!!! AHHHHH! So the last two weeks I've picked up three loads 









My hay shed looks so full againnnnn!








I've brought home 290 of the 450 bales I buy for the year. In October, before hay man leaves for the winter I'll grab another 60...then I'll leave 100 in his barn for the winter and grab in the spring when hes back in town  So happy I only pay$3 a bale since I have to feed hay year round that would be so expensiveeeeee if it was much more!!!!

With all the heat, I'm been staying inside more....I'm just a wuss in the humidity. Last weekend we did decide to go to one of the big parks that has a great swimming area for the horses. 








I went to grab Jax to load him up and I interupted his morning after breakfast nap....He was SO cuddly laying there...grunting as I scratched his neck, I was cracking up.

I rode him bareback, I got them both new mermaid fly bonnets and it seemed so fitting to wear them when we're going swimming!









Poor Jax, my friend snapped this pic, she asked me to grab her something after she was already on her 18.2h beast...I literally THREW the reins at his head and ran to grab it...Hes like halp my human doesn't know how to put my reins on









It was a fabulous ride




































When we were getting ready to get out though, the horses stumbled on something in the water? We've never had issues there, no idea what was under the water...was pretty scary! When I got out, Jax was holding his leg up, so I hopped off to inspect...he had a few little scraps but didn't look bad? We hung out a few minutes and luckily when I hand walked him he walked off fine...PHEW!!!!! SO then I had to walk about 1/4 mile UP HILL till I found a good stump to get back on from...bareback...sucks when you get off...









Video of us playing in the waterr





Full video showing some of the scenery. Sadly I didn't realize my camera mount was so wobbly  So most video I took wasn't worth sharing.


----------



## evilamc

Some cute pics after our ride....the BEAST next to my two LOL



















And my cute dogs...they always get so happy when I get back home from riding all day <3 them! Even though daddys home with them its the best part of their day when mommy gets home!


----------



## evilamc

Thennnnnnnnnn THIS Sunday....COOLEST RIDE EVER!!!!!!!!!!

So the people I bought Jax from, Carvins Cove Stables (they're pretty well known for selling gaited horses in VA), posted pics of them at Hocking Hills Saturday night! I was like WHATTTTT YOU'RE HERE!!!!!!!!! I asked if I could join them Sunday and they said of course! Omg so cool I get to ride with the people I bought Jax from almost 4 years ago! They can tell me how good or bad I've done with him LOL!!!

Well....First thing they said when I got him out of the trailer... "You turned him into a QH!!!!" They were cracking up at how fat he is! Poor guy its hard to get weight off. Hay is fed in 1 1/2" holed hay nets...no grain..."grain" is 1/2lb of hay pellets with vitamin mineral supplement and magrestore on it.

I was running a few minutes late so I RUSHED to tack up! Threw my snacks in my saddle bag and off we went! I got to ride with the husband and wife and two of their friends that came along with them. All such NICE people!

Jax FOLLOWED the entire ride, without a single fuss! I think because we were all gaited, he actually had to work because they walked out like he does...so not stopping every few minutes to wait for people to catch up...just gogogo! And I think since they do walk out he doesn't get frustrated because I'm not trying to force him to walk like a snail (sorry QH peeps). I tracked our ride, we did take a LOT of long breaks because it was pretty humid. We were out 5 1/2 hours and did 12.5 miles. Our MOVING average speed was 4.5-5mph  Jax didn't really feel like he was TRYING he just didn't get to stop and rest as much while waiting for others to catch up. It was just so freaking fun getting to actually enjoy my gaited horse. 

I told Kara how he got kicked out of training and that he was rearing with the trainer real bad in the arena. She watched him and was like "are you serious? Whats wrong with him?!" He was so well behaved. Their horses rack, Jax doesn't have much speed with his gait yet (we just don't get to work on it much) so the few times we picked up speed some I had trouble holding him in gait, at the end I said screw it and let him canter...he had so much fun.

So! Guess I'll share the pictures!

Fat mans squeeze (Im in pink shirt)



























One of the smaller caves you can go in









Airplane Rock









You can see better why its called airplane rock here 









Ponies being good at highlines while we walked down to airplane rock (NOTE: Jax still has his bridle on but the reins are actually hooked to his halter then tied to highline...I'm not a bad mommy and didn't tie to his bit!)




































Water break! Their dog is so cool, she probably did twice as many miles as we did


----------



## evilamc

Moreeee !


















Table top rock




































I just love Hocking Hills, its so beautiful...but its kind of terrifying too when you realize..off that edge you're riding along is a 200 ft drop!

Short video





When we finished riding, they told me they were pretty surprised with how well Jax did...one hes barefoot....and two they didn't think he'd be able to hang as well as he did with how fat he is LOL! I said hes just got a big butt from all the hills in Ohio  It was seriously so cool to get to ride with them, I hope they come back to visit again sometime! Wish I could of taken a day off work this week and go again. We didn't go to my two favorite spots Sunday since they had gone Saturday. They try to do a different trail each day.

My fat boyyyyy, so proud of him









Having a bite to eat before going home









I do think hes lost some weight...he looks a little less round...needed...but not sure if I can ride enough to get more off! He surprisingly has amazing stamina too, its like hes fat but hes still in super good shape?









When we got home he instantly went to the barn to have hay that was in his stall LOL...he was just STARVING from riding all day! WITHERING AWAY I tell ya!









Hes always game for a selfie though









I just can't say enough times how happy and proud I was of him for how he did there and the ride the weekend before. Salt Forks trails are somewhat similar to Hocking Hills, not quite as rough but not a cake walk either. We did the 6.5 mile trail bareback, not an issue at all. Then Sunday, we got off twice and tied the horses, went and had lunch..then other time to go play at airplane rock. He was a gentleman while he had to wait there tied up. Trainer may of failed him but I think it still helped us. I needed the break from him to clear my head so I could approach things differently with him when I needed to make corrections. I feel like we're in such a good place right now.

I was going to work on their feet today but with the heat and dealing with hay I didn't have it in me! Hopefully I'll get them done tomorrow, they're due!!!


----------



## carshon

I absolutely want to ride at Hocking Hills one day! It looks just fantastic. And I cannot even begin to tell you how good it is to hear you bragging on Jax again! We have a TWH mare that everyone says is FAT but - she can go and go and go and even in good riding shape (when we ride 2-3 times per week) she always has a big booty. My TWH mare on the other hand - when we ride a lot she has to have her hay and grain doubled - she just drops weight really quickly.

It sounds like you had 2 really great rides - and I am so happy for you and Jax!


----------



## egrogan

Such great updates. I love the chance encounter with his people- that is such a fun story! Pictures are beautiful as usual. You should send them to that "trainer" :wink:

I too wilt in humidity- I think we're in summer's last gasp this week...it's going to be 87*F and 90% humidity today and tomorrow, then Thursday it clears out. Let's hope this is the end.

Glad you got the hay- a few weeks ago I was down to 5 square bales that had surface mold on the ends because of the god awful humidity, and was desperate enough I was peeling off the icky stuff and feeding what was left inside while I waited for a delivery to show up. Have had fans running in the loft around the clock on the first 100 bales that are in there.


----------



## PoptartShop

Love the updates.  So glad to hear Jax is doing so well. Super happy for you guys. I love the pictures!! So darn cute.
The humidity is ridiculous here too, I can't stand it. Ugh. And screw that trainer. He is doing so much better with you.


----------



## evilamc

@carshon Please let me know when you make it out here to Hocking Hills!!! Its only an hour from me  I'd come meet up in a heart beat!
@egrogan Isn't that so cool that they're up here so I could meet up with them?! I really hope they come back next year, I told them Elkins Creek is a GREAT place to try too. WOW your hay is getting mold just from the humidity?! Thats insaneeee. My hay shed is pretty open, I mean I have heavy duty tarps as sides....so it gets a pretty good breeze so maybe thats what saves mine. I feel like August is always so stressful because thats when you're in your hay crunch....finishing off last years hay and very impatiently waiting for new hay lol! I really hope after this week summer goes away. Heat index was 125 today. The horses don't even want to leave the barn. I fill their hay hoops as much as I can in the morning so they can munch in their stalls.

Awwww thank youuuu @PoptartShop! I couldn't be happier with how hes doing, hopefully we stay on the right path this time.

I had intended to do feetsies tonight on the ponies...but instead I was shoveling poop with my extremely attractive neighbor...wowwwza. So backstory...Last week he stopped by, talked to my husband...for some reason he didn't tell him to just come talk to me in my shop....He needed some manure for his garden...Left his numbers with husband. I kept forgetting to reach out to him but finally did yesterday. So he came over today after work, man oh man was he good looking! SO FRIENDLY TOO! I helped him shovel from the BACK of my pile, thats been composting for the last year, onto the back of my Viking. Man was it HEAVY. We ended up taking 3 loads to his house, he was very grateful, I told him to just let me know if he needs more. So I can officially say I shoveled poop with a very attractive neighbor.


----------



## evilamc

Past few evenings I've been working on Jax front feet while hes eating dinner....hes a typical man and if foods in front of his face he doesn't really care what I'm doing. Works well becuase hes distracted and still...but then also sees me doing his feet really isn't that bad!

They were pretty over due. I was waiting for new tools to get here....then its been so hot....and bringing hay in..I kept putting it off....bad mom!

I didn't take before pics but for how over due they were, they came out pretty good. I'll work on them some more in a few days though









His back feet though...oh my.....VERY bad mom. I spent 40 minutes this morning working on them. I ended up tying him next to his hay net, so he munched on hay while I worked. We both got lots of breaks with how hot it is but over all he did well. I only got a before and after of one hoof but both were this bad  Going to give it a few days for things to shift and what not then go at them again. I feel so bad for letting them go so long!!









I have a new appreciation for farriers that work outside in the heat all day trimming feet. I also wonder if thats why they all did a bad job....they RUSH so they can get out of the heat faster? I swear they'd have all 4 feet done in 8-10min...Granted, I don't use nippers so I'll never be very fast but I can't imagine getting all 4 done in less then 30 minutes. I've just been doing two at a time though to not kill myself in the heat.

Orianna's are nextttt!


----------



## carshon

I feel ya! I have feet to do as well - and keep putting it off and putting it off. I really need to get out there and just get it done. They look great! you did a good job


----------



## evilamc

So as always, I'm way behind.

Things have been rough lately. I've just had zero motivation or energy to do anything. I mean I was having a good day if I fed all the animals and made it through work lol! Between weather and work I'm just drained. A few weeks ago I decided something had to give, so I posted on facebook to see what kind of interest there was in my horses. Of course Orianna was spoken for many times....but no one ever wants Jax LOL! After talking to a few people I then decided rather then giving up the horses....just yet...I was going to give up boarding dogs.

So I posted on my business page, as of January 1st....no more overnight boarding! Posting it, making it official, just made me feel so much lighter. Its crazy to think but boarding peoples dogs is TIRING! Its a 24/7 job. Up early in the morning to care for them....then few times through the day....then late at night. Trying to make plans around the dogs schedule was always a nightmare too so I just stopped trying. Its just TOO MUCH for one person. It sucks because I'll be losing quite a bit of money but grooming is what I love. I started doing the boarding because I needed money...at this time though I'm doing 25-40 dogs a week...I don't NEED the money from boarding to stay a float anymore....So I decided I needed to stop working myself to death and start enjoying everything I've worked so hard for.

After two months of not riding I did finally hop on last week. My neighbor and I rode my two just at the house/little neighborhood. Nothing long...Amazingly Jax was very well behaved....until we turned home. We worked through it though so its ok. I was happy to say I lived, riding bareback after not working him for 2 months LOL! 









I left him tied to the trailer since he was bratty rushing home....well then I forgot about him xD! I tied him to trailer...then went to let boarding dogs out....sat in the back yard with them for 30 minutes...then was like alright time to go back in! I put them away and as I'm walking past the gate I notice out of the corner of my eye Jax at the trailer. I was like OMGGGGGG, he was standing there really nicely! But I called out and he was like "OH HI MOM *NICKER NICKER* YOU FORGOT ME I THINK". Poor guy. He was so quiet and well behaved though as I rescued him and put him back out. Hes a good sport.

Poor guy









I also picked up last of my hay till Spring. I had two helpers to unload...unloading one bite at a time but sadly none that they unloaded made it to the shed...how weird.


















Being cute









As always.....Jax selfies









In un-horse-related news....I got a car! So when I was 17 I bought a BRAND NEW 2004 Pontiac Sunfire. Well I souped it up a ton...supercharged and all...then when we decided to move to Ohio I put it for sale because I didn't want to haul it and I needed some cash for the horse fencing! My dads friend bought it....then he ended up selling it to another friend...then my dad ended up buying it back LOL! Well I went to visit them a few weeks ago, my mom of course had a list of things she needed help with...One was putting my sunfire for sale on craigslist? I was like wait what? Dad decided he didn't want it after all...I joked and said how I've been thinking of getting a little beater car for driving around town...he said well buy it! I'll give you a deal! I said alright, I can make payments? He said sure! Then five minutes later....dad says "You know what? Get it out of my driveway and off our insurance and its yours." WOW ok sure! So started calling around the next day to find a uhaul to rent.

First car I ever bought....then sold...and now got back for free....WIN?
http://aliciamwalker.com/journal/2018/IMG_8833.JPG

My babies all together! Well dump truck is missing but its not as cute.









Car still only has 40,000 miles....yeah thats it...a 2004 with ONLY 40k miles. Pretty darn excited it should last me a longgggg time and help my truck last longer since I wont have to drive it as much! Its also way easier getting around town in lol!


----------



## evilamc

Woo a happy post after the kind of sad last post...

We had a great weekend! My horses are so silly when I'm trying to muck their paddock. They are just SO SCARED of the side by side!























I was hoping to ride Sunday, but boarding dogs ruined that...BUTTTTTTT Monday, I didn't have ANY dogs in and my two friends happened to be off too! Its like the stars aligned! So we met up at Dillon State Park. Its about hour and 45 minutes from me, so that kind of stinks but oh well, I had no time constraints! I got Jax loaded up in the morning and off we went...Well a few miles into the drive, while on the HIGHWAY, I happen to see his nose/half his head sticking out the window! Somehow the bar window had come unlatched and was down. I freaked out a little because I don't tie in the trailer either...Luckily I was right by an exit so I quickly got off and fixed it. Then spent a few minutes finding a safe place to get turned around. Soooo thanks to my little detour it took two hours to get there instead 

When we got there, my friend ended up tying her horse to my trailer because she doesn't have anywhere to tie him to one she borrowed. Hes four years old and a Percheron x Friesian/Standardbred. He was bred by the Amish but since he came out a grey they sold him, they don't like greys for cart horses I guess? Hes so pretty! He and Jax INSTANTLY hit it off. My friend joked that its because they're the same age mentality...Jax constantly lipped at him, like you see babies do? My other friend brought her mare, she HATES Jax. A lot of horses seem to hate him, I guess because he acts like such a baby lol but luckily Silver enjoyed it.

We got tacked up and headed out! We were debating going bareback since it was so chilly but decided it was probably best to tack up









The fall colors are so pretty!









When we stopped at the creek, they got a drink, Silver slurped SO loudly. We were cracking up





We did lose the trail once by accident...ended up coming to a kind of shady wooden bridge. I instantly started having flash backs to our inncident..Jax could feel it too. I tried to get him to just cross down into the little creek but he insisted on trying the bridge.....he scrambled across but we made it. We went up some then realized we were on the mountian bike trail when the trail became only a foot and a half wide with a steep drop off on the side...We VERY carefully backed down the trail until we could find a wider spot to get turned around...Then had to go BACK over the bridge. I decided to dismount, so I could just hand walk him across. Well he started following me through the ditch then next thing I know hes hopped on the bridge and took it across....Whatever, at least I wasn't on him lol!

So we continued riding. It actually started snowing some so we decided it was best to start heading back. We started following the markers back to camp but somehow missed one...We ended up on the main road, whatever we just rode on the road the mile and a half back to camp. It was a nice break from the muddier paths and flat, so it was a nice chance for them to cool down some. When we got back, once tied Jax instantly went back to playing with Silver. He was pretty sweaty so I got his zebra cooler out! So happy it still fits! I bought it when he was a little gangly 5 year old lol!


----------



## evilamc

Lol my first customer got here so I had to stop my post! 

We got home safely, Jax instantly ran to his hay, he was just soooo famished!

It was a good day though. Downside is I spent 4 hours driving to ride for 2 1/2 but oh well, I got to see my friends and I got out. Wish we had more trails closer so I didn’t have to spend so much time driving!!!

I’m just happy I got out, had a good time and Jax was pretty well behaved the whole time too.

I only have 3 dogs this morning so was thinking of riding later...but it’s snow/sleeting/raining all day apparently so guess not!

Instead I may go to Lowe’s to pick up stuff to make a new base for their playhouse hay shed.


----------



## carshon

I am so happy you got to ride! I don't blame you for wanting part of your life back. I too have to trailer at least an hour to ride anywhere and some days its almost more than I can take ...but after I ride I feel so much better. Glad Jax was a good boy and I love Silver! He is quite handsome. The Amish can't have anything "flashy" as their religion is against showing vanity in any way so a Grey horse may be considered vain. Glad he found a good home with your friend.


----------



## egrogan

Silver is dreamy! Glad you had such a good ride, and that Jax was so brave on the challenging parts of the trail.


----------



## PoptartShop

So happy to see all these updates!  So so glad you are less stressed now & get to enjoy life w/ the horses again! Props to you for stopping the overnight boarding. It was way too much for you & you deserve to live your life outside of that!
I love the pictures. OMG LOL they are so funny in the pasture during cleanup! :rofl: Silver is beautiful, aw! Love the video. Looks like they are loving all that hay, too. So spoiled!

Congrats on the car, too! Yay! Happy to hear everything is on the up & up!


----------



## evilamc

Thanks guys  All your support means so much to me! 

Its going to be SO HARD to tell some people no for boarding but I just HAVE to stick to my guns on it otherwise I'll just be dragged right back in and be boarding dogs every weekend again. You just can't live any kind of life doing that!


----------



## evilamc

As always EVERY SINGLE TIME I plan to go ride, it starts raining. I need to just start having completely unplanned rides or something to trick the weather!

I was hoping to get a little more riding in before the New Year but the weather is just never on my side! I did take off a few days for Christmas AND to have LASIK DONE! Nooooo more glassessss!

I worked like crazy till Christmas Eve, then had off a few days then on Thursday I had my lasik eye surgery done! It was SO FAST and super easy! I was terrified but the dr really talked me through every step and I was a statue. Its just amazing, I'm typing this right now, using my computer, without glasses on and I can see every word without even squinting. I'm still healing and my distance is still a little blurry but so far its just amazing.

Cute video from one morning a few weeks ago, they get so sassy about breakfast time





Over all they've been doing great though. Jax went SUPER lame after his silly expressions of love last time I rode Orianna.....I never did figure out if it was a stone bruise/abscess or something higher but hes back to 100% now. I'm sure he didn't learn his lesson though, he never does.

We had a really nice Thanksgiving at my inlaws. DH smoked a turkey and it was DELICIOUS!!!!

Jax likes to custom order his dinner









Then after dinner they share hay, every last piece









Mud....everywhere. Its 10x worse now. I wish I could of brought more gravel in this year but between weather and money it just didn't happen  Orianna is smart and eats hay in the run in shed where its dry....he loves to soak up the rain though.









I got this cute little pup a new unicorn toy - Hmmm whys she look sooooo guilty?









Oh thats why, she killed it.









She was VERY proud of herself









The ponies got "Bark Bars" for Christmas, ok so they're bars made for dogs but are ingredients horses can eat and I thought it was adorable. They each got one but since they're so big they didn't get them both all at once.









They really liked them, I'll have to get more thats for sure!









The pups got to split a pack of squeakiesssss, they're FAVORITE toys. They actually got 3 other packs but earlier in the month LOL we're bad at waiting to give them to them.





My SUPER fashionable goggles I get to sleep in and where around the barn/work to keep dust/hair from getting in my eyes and to make sure I don't rub them when I'm sleeping lol!








I should only HAVE to wear them a week but to be on the safe side I'll probably wear them for two.

Today I was adventurouse and made a round bale hay net! I FINALLY found round bales my brats will eat so I bought two, for now, to put out for when we go on vacation and the other for when its super cold out and I don't want to deal qith squares. But being that my horses are slobs I was nervous about putting another round bale out un-netted. Haylow round bale nets are my favorite but $300...so I copied their design and made my own for $100! There are other round bale nets out there that are cheaper/already made but they're much harder to get on and off. I love how the haylow net just slips on over the bale thanks to the piping.









Not the greatest video but showing how easy it is to net the bale. I would of had it better if I had the bottom hoop an inch or two larger....and if the netting I bought was slightly different size. I wasn't able to order quickly the size I wanted due to company being off for the holidays so I just ordered what I could and it worked. Just a tad big/awkward but it works. If the ground freezes in a few days I may try rolling one bale out to test it or I may just have to wait till we're going to mexico. You can also see me in my stylin' goggles LOL





My parents are coming in town tomorrow for a few days. Hopefully I'll be able to start riding soon! But we'll see, I don't want to rush it wth my eyes. I may have to wait till after Mexico. We're leaving the 18th-26th! Going to be so much fun. The horses probably think they're retired at this point.


----------



## egrogan

evilamc said:


> The horses probably think they're retired at this point.



Yours and mine both :wink:


Loved the update as usual. You're so crafty, you could be selling horse accessories too you know! Have a wonderful new years and fun on your trip.


----------



## PoptartShop

Ah, congrats on the LASIK! I always wanted to get it done, but I'm sucha baby. :lol: & I swear, every time I get some type of procedure done (tonsil removal, for example) something goes wrong lol I ended up with a darn hemorrhage. :icon_rolleyes: My luck.
Love the goggles LOL! Stylish! :lol:

But that is awesome. No more glasses, that will be amazing.  Like, being able to SEE!!!!!!! Ahhhh! So jealous.

Sucks about the rain, I hear ya. Raining here today too. So over the mud. Mud EVERYWHERE here too. I can't be without my muck boots at all this week lol.

Aww they are so spoiled. So cute!! Love the pictures & the videos. <3 Cute ponies!! That is really cool. You are so creative, I agree. The things you think of!! I love the hay bale net!

I hope you get to ride soon though. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## carshon

I would love to try my hand at making my own hay nets! Where did you order your netting? I really need something for my horses as we are thinking of putting a round out in the spring. My daughters 22 yr old has dropped a little weight and I want her to have hay 24/7 but she is a slob in her stall and has melanomas in her mouth so the slow feed nets are harder for her to use.


----------



## evilamc

@carshon Well the netting this time I got off Amazon, its 10x16 #42 weight (I think thats 360lb break strength? my horses arent super hard on nets so I don't have to go extra heavy duty). I USUALLY buy all my netting for all my creations from a seller on Ebay but she had surgery and was closed and I needed it NOW! Its a little bigger then I wanted but better to be too big then too small I guess?

This is what I bought on Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RBPJ40Y/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This is what I wanted though
Ebay netting
I just wanted 1 1/2" or 1 3/4" holes not 2", but she wasn't able to make that right now so I went on amazon. 

The net from amazon was a bit bigger then needed. Since the netting doesn't wrap completely around, I needed it to be able to go up 5' then over the top 2 1/2', so I wanted something 8' high, then the circimference of the round bale was like 13 or so, so I wanted 14' to wrap around. Soooo the 10x16 is a tad big but it works. Then I bought polyeurathane piping from lowes and barbed fittings to connect the ends together. I wrapped the netting around the bale, and used a locking ring in the middle (on top of bale) to bring it together (sorry if none of this makes sense I can take pics)...then I threaded rope to put the netting together, the two ends. Lastly I put in the piping around the top and bottom. Like I said, I can take pics to explain better, I'm bad at words sometimes (all the time).

For in their stalls, I use those fold down hoops with regular hay nets. In their gravel lot I have the play house with the platform I built and netting attached to it. The netting is framed out so I just lift it up from the wooden frame, put 3-4 bales in the play house, then put the netting back down on top and snap it in place. In there run in shed (where the round bale will go) I have two 5' bunk feeders that I added screw eyes to the corners of, then I use full bale hay bags I got off etsy and snap them into the bunk feeders. That way the hays off the ground a little but its fastened in so they can't throw it around.

I do my best to avoid feeding lose hay because it makes such a mess and sooooo much waste.

The netting itself is hard for your mare? Or is it harder for her with the hay net it hung up for her to get bites? Hay pillows could be a good option for her maybe? I have two, they're what I use when traveling. They're large canvas bags that zipper shut and have netting on one side. The horses are able to eat off the ground and position it however they want? Maybe she could use something like that easier?









https://www.thehaypillow.com/

I've probably used just about every hay net around. I'm picky with how I feed hay I guess.

These are my favorite for my slant load trailer
https://www.horseloverz.com/horse-barn-stable-supplies-equipment/horse-stall-supplies/hay-racks-hay-bags-hay-nets/tough-1-nylon-hay-tote-with-net-front
They're easy to load, snap in and they seem to conform well to the slant load corner? Most hay bags I've tried just don't fit well in the corner.


----------



## carshon

Thanks for the detailed description. That mare currently has a hay chix Free Up feeder in her stall. Up until this winter she has had no issue with a hay net but I think the constant pulling from the net aggravates the melanomas that have developed in her mouth. We has 1 1/2" holes in her net now. If the hay is really fine she does not have an issue but unfortunately our first cutting was late being cut (due to weather) and is a little tougher than normal.

I think I can picture what you have done and will think of ways to mimic it that will work for Gracie. She is 22 this year and we tend to spoil her as her melanomas have worsened


----------



## evilamc

I’ll take a few pics in the daylight for you tomorrow 🙂 you could even get 4”x4” netting? Wouldn’t really be slow feed anymore but should still help with keeping in contained and not a giant mess?

Lol if you sent me pic of what you wanted to feed netted I could probably even brainstorm with you some 😂


----------



## evilamc

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!*
@carshon Here are some more pics, hopefully they help










The top, in the middle is the metal ring through the netting. I added the twine that goes from the center to the "rim" to help it hold its shape when moving it/placing it on the bale.









Close up - I'm only 5'2 so its hard for me to get a good pic of the top LOL!









The two edges "sewn" together - I may neaten that up, I accidently got too thick of rope









So I've been just itching to try out the net....its SO muddy though, so I can't just ROLL the bale to the run in shed. I COULD borrow my neighbors tractor, or ask him to help me but I hate asking, I'm weird. So my dad suggested using my Vikings trailer to move the bale..towing it with the Viking! I was a little concerned with the weight but it didn't have any trouble, the biggest issue was how DEEP some of the mud was and how narrow the gate is to get to the run in shed...It was quite a bit of maneuvering to fit it and get it to actually turn how I wanted backing it through the gates....to the run in shed....through the deep mud. I DID IT THOUGH! I'm sure if someone was watching they were laughing, it was just so hard to see and I was so nervous I wasn't fitting through the posts. If they were ONE foot wider I think that would of made a HUGE difference.

First I backed the trailer to the hay shed and got it close enough that the ramp was able to be IN the shed.









I then flipped the bale on its side and rolled it onto the trailer (by myself) Jax inspected it to make sure it was on there ok.









Then I spent about 10 minutes to get it to the run in shed, it was just so hard to see and SO hard to turn in the mud!









Got it in there and covered! My ONLY issue with the net so far, is I should of made the bottom ring an inch MAYBE two bigger. I may redo it. I have enough extra piping to, we'll see how it goes with this bale. Its just a little tight sliding it down but it goes on.









Orianna approves









They actually both do, Jax couldn't WAIT to dig in. He was being so impatient when I was getting it set up lol!














I know I know the footing in my run in is kinda bad. I didn't have TIME to properly scrap it out and put gravel in  Thats going to be my spring project, but it works. Excited to see how they're doing with it after tonight, hopefully it holds up but I'm sure I can make improvements once I see how its going.


----------



## carshon

Thanks for the pics - I was wondering how you sewed up the sides. I saw where someone had taken one of the old metal hay flake feeders and took the bars out of the front and put a net inside that hung down. The top is always open and you just toss the hay inside and it falls to the bottom of the net. I may try that with Gracie and get larger holes for her.

We don't have any round bales this year - but our first cutting hay sat in the field way too long last year. Partially due to weather partially due to our hay guy getting behind and not being able to come out and get it baled. If he runs late this spring we will round bale instead of letting they hay get so stemmy - and then I will have to net it to slow consumption


----------



## Rainaisabelle

Love the net!! Looks awesome


----------



## evilamc

Testing a pic









May do a big update later


----------



## egrogan

Nope, just see a "broken picture" type box...


----------



## evilamc

Yeah my SSL expired, I renewed it so it should work now


----------



## carshon

We have missed you @evilamc Hope things are well.


----------



## evilamc

Gr typed up a whole post but apparently still having issues with my SSL. Will repost once I have it fixed.


----------



## evilamc

Ok, I think I got it resolved now...

Things are going well! Just haven't been doing much with the horses with this weather we've had. I've gotten out a few times though, mainly just on rail trails/roads because the actual trails are such a mess.

FIL came over with an excavator and removed SIX stumps along our driveway! Once I get some more fill dirt and gravel I'm going to ahve the most amazing parking area for all my toys. Also pictured is the 10x20 Amish shed we just got. Its perfect!









Some of the stumps were BEASTSSSSS. The excavator he was able to borrow was a tad small for the job but he made it work, just took a little longer then planned!









Tuesday I decided to deep clean my trailer...it was pretty bad...I'm actually pretty embarrassed out bad it was.


















Sooo much better. Happy to report my bedliner on the floor is still holding up strong! It does have some bubbles? Not sure what that means but I crawled under the trailer to check the aluminum floor from the underside and it looked great.









It looks so goooooodddddd









I alsoooo bought a new toy!!!!!!!! I finally caved and bought a tow behind brush hog for my 4wheeler. This thing.....is a BEAST omg. I was a little worried my 14 year old 250cc 4wheeler wouldn't be able to handle it but it did, woo! My pastures and paddocks are a nightmare because its too hard on the riding mower so it just got out of control. Not a problem for this beast. Now my issue is my 4wheeler needs a new battery LOL! I had to jump it the last two times I used it (sat all winter in carport) and battery isn't staying charged. Picking up a new one this weekend so I can finish mowing.









And of course I took video too

I maybe had the deck set a tiny bit too low. The deck doesn't have measurements, you just spin the knob to raise/lower it. I'm going to raise it a little before next time.





Little compilation video of the sacrafice paddock xD I was having fun, hard to video at the same time though





Ponies got their yearly vet work done, dentals...and I got Orianna's wonky foot xrayed finally. Vet didn't think I should do it, he figured the deformation was because of the scar tissue, but Ive been wondering about it for THREE YEARS....So I needed to do it just to put my mind at ease.









Vet was right, there was nothing concerning on her xrays. It just drives me crazy how wonky her foot is. I've tried a new farrier twice so far. I have him scheduled one more time but I think I'm going to stop using him. Its nice to not do it myself but he refuses to come out sooner then 8 weeks. My horses grow FAST, I need 4 weeks--6weeks max. I also feel hes leaving Jax toes too long, hes started tripping a lot because of it! I hate having to trim myself in the summer heat but I hate paying someone $95 for a crap job more.

Xrays - You can see how her foot is sheared


















Her feet aren't perfect by any means, I see room for improvement but I don't see any major issues so that makes me happy. I think I'm going to spend this weekend finishing up mowing and working on feetsies.


----------



## evilamc

Anddddd some riding pics 

Across the road from my house, trailered across the big 4lane then parked and rode around the back roads lol









Rail trail by my house









Amish road rail trail I've never been to! Met up with a new friend there. Learned Jax is deatlhy afraid of the Amish buggies. Which is crazy because we've been in parades with horses pulling carts...He did so many 360s he made ME dizzy! Of course I was bareback but I sat it out, my friend couldn't believe it LOL! I pretty much always ride bareback right now....laziness and my cinch is too short so trying to get Jax back in shape so it fits.









We had a good time though, did little over 9 miles and being on asphalt it trimmed his feet pretty well LOL!





Handsome boy after ride









I'll have to try and start remembering to update more, its always fun to keep track of things. Sadly I think we're only at like 40 miles so far this year? Hopefully that will change soon. Works been insane, I even hired help....between work and the weahter its been hard to get rides in!


----------



## carshon

I am so glad you have some rides in. We ran into a mini with a cart last year on one of the logging trails we ride and Tillie was having none of it. The poor man driving had to get off of his cart and stand next to it before she would pass by it. 

I agree with trimming in the summer! I got a Cody James rasp for Christmas and it helps but if I keep up with their hooves I don't have to do a full trim in this awful heat!

The trailer and the mower are great. We have a finish mower like that and love it!


----------



## gottatrot

evilamc said:


> Her feet aren't perfect by any means, I see room for improvement but I don't see any major issues so that makes me happy. I think I'm going to spend this weekend finishing up mowing and working on feetsies.


Hey, don't mean to swoop in here on your journal, but I was enjoying reading it and saw this post. 

Anyway, I just wanted to make sure the vet pointed out the minor sidebone on the top xray. You may know this is simply calcified collateral cartilages, and very rarely causes lameness issues. Still, it is something to notice. To me it appears that the coffin bone is aligned well with the ground on the lower surface, but possibly the coffin bone itself is slightly asymmetrical from birth with one side actually being slightly longer than the other. This makes the bone above it a little bit misaligned, which probably has caused the pressure and calcification. Why I think this might be congenital is that the cartilage spaces look like the bones formed this way, just a little out of alignment. My opinion is that the sheared heel is just reflecting the bone inside, which is level with the ground, so right for the horse. Your farrier seems to be doing the right thing. 
Hope you don't mind my input.


----------



## evilamc

No problem @gottatrot, I appreciate the input! Luckily yes she doesn't have any lameness, its why vet didn't think xrays were worth the money.....but it gave me peace of mind. She has LARGE scars on the back of her legs/heels, so its hard to say if its a birth defect or from injury. I don't fully agree the farrier is doing the right thing though, I'd have to take pictures of the underside to show you. He leaves bars overgrown over sole which pushes the heel out more. So while yes because of confo/injury she may always have that sheared heel, I still think her trim could be better. I also say this because how how hes leaving Jax' feet, which are honestly pretty nice feet to work with...there is no excuse for how long hes leaving the toes  

I've had quite the busy weekend!!!! No riding but got a lot accomplished around the farm. I decided to take out some fencing that was no longer needed since I'm never boarding again...which oepned up there dry lot/sacrifice paddock so much! Also makes mowing WAY easier. I also took off the bottom strand of electric on all interior fence, so I can fit the mower under easier. 

I started off yesterday with deciding to hose off their hay pillows becuase they were getting pretty yucky. While I had the hose out Jax kept pestering me wanting to be sprayed...The horse that got kicked out of training last year because he hurt the trainer while she was hosing him off? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm? He loves the hose when I'm using it! I caved to his demands and hosed him down then he went off and found the dirtiest spot possible to roll.









This was after work Saturday, I SWEAR they listen for me to leave the shop because they'll be in the gravel yard eating hay but second I leave the shop they go and stand at the gate and wait for me to come feed them. I don't even always feed them right away! But they wait. I swear they're stalkers.









Did some more mowing today and maybe bit off a little more then I could chew xD









I technically wasn't stuck....but I couldn't make the turn through the trees and my poop pile...thus getting stuck in my poop pile LOL









Thats ok...Viking to the rescue!









I was trying to mow the backside of the fence from their gravel lot. I did get it, not as well as I hoped, I need to move the tpost I got stuck by....and maybe trim that tree back some LOL....and mowing back there will be ezpz









So I used to have electric fence seperating the barn area from the run in shed? It was a seperate paddock for boarder. It also kept the horses out of the hay shed...Well I took it down then needed a way to protect my open hay shed...the horses will literally climb into it. My friend happened to have 4 gate panels she wasn't using and wanted rid of so I went and picked them up Sunday...then put them up today. Its not very pretty but my hays protected. I think I'll go pick up an 8ft gate though to use for the front, the 12ft gate is way too big. Only paid $80 for all 4 panels though so can't complain too much!









I need to get rid of the water tank box too. I used to use it in the winter, it collected sun and is insulated, helped keep water from freezing. Its so old and damaged now I don't bother with it anymore. Now its just taking up space collecting rain water.

But enjoyed my weekend, so happy I got so much done! Hope everyone else had a good weekend.


----------



## evilamc

OH forgot to share the picture of my fleeeeet! Of course the 250 Yamaha (what I tow mower with) and my Viking are missing!









My husband says I have too many toys


----------



## evilamc

Dressed Jax up for a 4th of July ride, opted to not do the town parade because no one else was...but wanted to dress up anyways!



















We had so much fun, we did a rail trail because most of the trails are just trashed from all the rain we've had. Sucks because they arent as fun but we made it fun.

Getting to go through the tunnels is always fun to me, they get so dark you can't even see your hands in front of you...I just hold on and hope for the best and keep watching the light at the end of the tunnel lol!



























Of course I tried to be festive too! I put my helmet cover and patriotic leg warmers on over my boots 









We had a really good time though. When we were done we rode through McDonalds and a bunch of people ran over to meet Jax, take his picture and pet him. He LIVES for all the attention, like hes seriously the biggest ham. I love seeing how happy he makes other people too.

My friend kept commenting on how well Jax was doing too! Made me feel good! Hes finally learning not to rushhhhh everywhere and just enjoy the ride. At the end he got a little hot, my friend kept trying to lope to show her friend she brought along. Jax saw her loping and it made him want to (would of been fine) but then she kept acting like she wanted to pass us (not as fine) becuase then he gets in race mode. I didn't really feel like racing...and really didnt want to be leaving her guest behind....So Jax got a bit hot after that excitement but he wasn't being BAD just walking out more so they couldn't keep up with their QH's.

In the last year though I'm so proud of the progress we've made. Hes gaiting better then ever, learning to relax more in groups and not always feeling like he HAS to lead.


----------



## evilamc

Yesterday I decided to be creative. I'm in a horse trailer conversion group and they've really inspired me. So I started building....I've been really wanting a more efficient way to camp...the cot in the trailer isn't great. I've been wanting to build like a bunk bed...but no lower bed, thats storage area.

So I made a bed frame - Still have to add plywood to it for the mattress to sit on.









Took EVERYYYYYTHINGGGGG out of my trailer and got it in the trailer...trying to carry that into my trailer with the two legs was not an easy task. I probably should of asked for help....Im stubborn though and got it in. Once I had it in, I realized behind the bed would be the absolute PERFECT place now for my spare tire! So moved that...then started figuring out how to put the grid walls back in.









Im still not sold on if this is how I'm going to keep the grid walls but we'll see









I ordered a cute little shelf to put between the water tank and bed and then some storage baskets to put blankets, boots and other little things in so they're off the floor.









I don't LOVE how my saddles are. They take up SO MUCH SPACE. I wish I could figure out a more space saving way to store them. I'm thinking about trying to hang them? They're treeless so I don't think it could harm them?

I was a little nervous that the whole thing would come crashing down when I climbed up...but SUCCESS!

















I did order some heavy duty braces to add in and I do plan on adding a 4th leg, it will fold down, so I fold it down when using to help support weight then fold up when not in use so its not in the way.

Pretty excited to see it all coming together! Should be going camping in a few weeks to try it out!!!


----------



## carshon

You are so darn creative. I think I would roll off and injure myself.


----------



## evilamc

carshon said:


> You are so darn creative. I think I would roll off and injure myself.


I wont lie thats my fear as well! I plan on making a small rail, just don't really want to use 2x4s for it because the weight, need to find something more light weight. Just waiting to see how the ladder works before I make a rail lol!


----------



## carshon

I wonder if you could use a Toddler Bed rail? These are plastic with little legs that fit under the mattress - I think as an adult you would wake up if you touched it so that is all you would need is something to "warn" you that you are at the edge/


----------



## evilamc

I was actually looking into that! Just not sure if they'll work with how my frame is built  Wish I could see one in person!

Forgot to share little video, you can see his decor in motion LOL!


----------



## evilamc

I never posted about my camping trip!! My bed was a huge success!!!

I made a little corral for Jax outside my trailer. They had high lines available but I figured he'd prefer this and I didn't mind it.


















Because then I got to get more cute pics of him









So this was pretty much my set up









I brought my little porta potty that I use in my shop along so when I had to pee in the middle of the night I didn't have to leave the trailer. I actually used the LADDER as a bed rail! Once in bed I was able to extend it up more and it made the perfect railing! I had some fans in each corner and lights. It honestly worked perfectly! At one point in the night I thought it was over for me though. I was woken up to it shaking...so I figured my craftsmanship was failing me and I was coming down...Nope it was Jax rubbing his butt on the trailer shaking the entire trailer.

Funny story too...my portable charger apparently broke between the last time I had used it and this trip...So his corral was not actually electrified...I tricked him into thinking it was though. I pretended to get shocked a few times when I touched it...then once when he got CLOSE to it I quickly snapped it and made it seem like it bit him LOL! He never tested it again....I did order a new charger though, not going to try that again!









We rode both days, the first day we did the trail to the water








Needless to say he was in heaven.










The second day we rode a loop I hadn't done before. It winded through the woods, it was a nice trail! Sadly our group got seperated a bit. The two QH's just couldn't keep up with the two gaited horses. At least we were still in pairs so no one was left alone.

While packing up and having lunch I just hooked Jax to the high lines, it was quite commical him with his hay net.



























He just kept trying to scratch on it then getting wrapped up in it LOL!!

It was a really great trip though. We had a fun time in the evening playing games and talking by the fire. Both rides were great! It was a nice first experience camping out of my trailer  Only problem is now it has me wanting a bigger trailer so bad!!! If I just had an extra foot in my dressing room it would make it SO much better.


----------



## evilamc

We took a small trip to Canada in September. Horses stayed home but dogs got to come with. I colored up Sona for the trip of course 










her rainbow leopard print was fading anyways...so thought the pretty zebra was good for her next design









Tried out a new house sitter while we were gone, the 15 year old that had been bathing dogs for me and that I've taken riding a few times. She did a pretty good job. Somehow my $50 pitchfork ended up getting broke but oh well crap happens. She enjoyed staying over and watching them.


----------



## evilamc

Yesterday rode for the first time in two months. Needless to say, Jax (and Orianna) are FAT!!!!!! Not really sure what to do about it. They don't get grain, all hay is fed in small holed hay nets..work is SO BUSY I just don't have TIME or ENERGY to work with them more  Wish I had safe areas by the house to ride and I could probably lease them out a few days a week.

I splurged on a new fancier bareback pad. I LOVED the one I had but decided I wanted something a little facier, purple and blue to match both horses too. Only downside to it is since I bought my last one shes changed her pattern some and the pads are a bit smaller now....Im not loving it sadly.








While its beautiful....its just so small looking now. I got matching bags made for it too but I'm having them modified. I HATE rear bags and they just don't fit right in front. My friend is pretty good seemstress so is messing with themf or me.

We met up a few miles from my house to ride some backroads loop. Its been raining pretty bad so trails are a muddy mess right now.

Got to ride along the river some









"Hmm how can I get in?"









Up a biggggg hill that had pretty cool rock cave thing on the side









Then along some farms









Poor hairy out of shape boy was a sweaty mess after the 4.5 miles we did...Bonus..hes due for having his feet trimmed so riding 4.5 miles on the asphalt gave me an excellent head start on trimming!









Trimmed feet today, he had to wear sissys halter....I couldn't believe it even fit him to be honest









Orianna wanted to be a part of the picture taking


















I was impressed with how well he did riding after two months off. Stood like a rock while I hopped on from my truck...waited to move off, listened well. Had a few minor hissy fits when he wanted to get close to my friends mare thats in heat and I said no...but over all....he did very good! Maybe 10 years old is a good age for him LOL! Orianna is doing well too, I just don't have time to ride both!! She gets her feet done sometime this week when I find time. Jax is getting better about me trimming. Hes still so curious and nosey about the process with me doing it..he just always wants to see what I'm doing. But he didn't try to set back on me so big improvements. I was paying a farrier but I swear everytime after he does them their feet look longer and longer...He refuses to come more often too, he will only come every 8-9 weeks...thats way too long...and HE picks the day, so he always picks SATURDAYS. My BUSINEST day of the week for work. So I'm ditching him. I need MONDAYS and 4-6 week scheduling if I'm going to be paying someone to do their feet.

Going to get cold here the next few days, the hairy beasts will like that, they've been sweating because its too warm for their thick coats!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!!


----------



## carshon

So glad to see you post. And your dog!!! Oh My that is awesome! I am with you on the having to trailer out to ride. Sometimes it just gets old and it really really puts a damper on having a quick ride. Jax looks fantastic but I have to say that I agree that new pad design looks way small. I would need a plus size bareback pad!

I am happy to see Jax is behaving and being his cute curious self!


----------



## knightrider

> .I tricked him into thinking it was though. I pretended to get shocked a few times when I touched it...then once when he got CLOSE to it I quickly snapped it and made it seem like it bit him LOL! He never tested it again.


This is so clever! I hope I never am in this situation, but I can see a time when I might be, and I love this idea. You have so many good and clever ideas, that I'm not surprised you came up with this.

I am so pleased you are having so much fun with Jax. I haven't forgotten that Jax is the horse the trainer gave up on. I am so glad that you stayed with him.


----------



## evilamc

knightrider said:


> This is so clever! I hope I never am in this situation, but I can see a time when I might be, and I love this idea. You have so many good and clever ideas, that I'm not surprised you came up with this.
> 
> I am so pleased you are having so much fun with Jax. I haven't forgotten that Jax is the horse the trainer gave up on. I am so glad that you stayed with him.


Yes! It may not work with a more persistent horse but luckily it worked well for me! If he kept testing it I could of just tied him but I liked the idea of him having a little freedom! My horses are both pretty terrified of electric fence luckily so it doesn't take much to make them think its on :smile:

My neighbor jokes that Jax and I are meant to be....because no one else would deal with him! Hes a goofball. I really do enjoy him as a horse, I just sometimes wish he was easier. I have to break everything down in such small steps with him. Once he gets something though...he GETS IT. I sometimes watch my friends interactions with their horses and get happy that I have Jax and the time I've put into him. Today he saw me carrying a box and got all excited....nickering to me. Guess he thought the box had something in it for him!


----------

